# Fuori tema



## francoff (10 Aprile 2017)

A seguito di una mia risposta a leroluni diversi amici del forum mi hanno scritto in privato cosa fosse successo alla mia salute . Con questo post non apro discussione ma rispondo a tutti : ho dei marker tumorali . Devo approfondire ma si tratterebbe di una patologia che ad oggi risulta guaribile nel 95% dei casi . Grazie a tutti per l interessamento .


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> A seguito di una mia risposta a leroluni diversi amici del forum mi hanno scritto in privato cosa fosse successo alla mia salute . Con questo post non apro discussione ma rispondo a tutti : ho dei marker tumorali . Devo approfondire ma si tratterebbe di una patologia che ad oggi risulta guaribile nel 95% dei casi . Grazie a tutti per l interessamento .


:abbraccio: ti auguro di risolvere prima possibile


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2017)

Mio padre con marker tumorali altissimi con gli accertamenti si è capito che non aveva nulla. Ti auguro sia lo stesso


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mio padre con marker tumorali altissimi con gli accertamenti si è capito che non aveva nulla. Ti auguro sia lo stesso


Si markers tumorali non sono del tutto attendibili 
Considera che i miei erano leggermente alterati ( di un punto e mezzo oltre ) e per contro la malattia era già in stato avanzato sicché servono comunque accertamenti che mi auguro per Francoff siano tranquillizzanti


----------



## Fairman (10 Aprile 2017)

Spero  siano falsi allarmi, e così rasserenarti il prima possibile.


----------



## trilobita (10 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :abbraccio: ti auguro di risolvere prima possibile


Mi unisco senz'altro ai tuoi auguri


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Aprile 2017)

ho dovuto togliere la tiroide da poco per problemi tumorali. Ti faccio i migliori auguri che tutto vada per il meglio.


----------



## trilobita (10 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ho dovuto togliere la tiroide da poco per problemi tumorali. Ti faccio i migliori auguri che tutto vada per il meglio.


E ti fumi il toscano?


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> E ti fumi il toscano?


Caro dico sempre: non devo morire di vecchiaia


----------



## Frithurik (10 Aprile 2017)

*proprio periodo no.*

_Tempo fa un 3d era stato aperto per chi piacevano gli aforismi, mi piace molto leggerli , e nel dirti di stare tranquillo che tutto andra' bene te ne dedico uno cui l'ho fatto mio.

La vita è difficile, ma tu rialzati! La vita è amara, ma tu rialzati! La vita è un pugno chiuso, ma tu rialzati! La vita è dolcezza, amore, gioia, goditela e non pensare!_ – Stephen Littleword


----------



## francoff (10 Aprile 2017)

Grazie per i  in bocca al lupo .


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Grazie per i  in bocca al lupo .


Anche da parte mia. :up:


----------



## Woland (10 Aprile 2017)

*never give up*

Ciao Franco, spero si possa sistemare tutto senza complicazioni.


----------



## ologramma (10 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Grazie per i  in bocca al lupo .


.
forza


----------



## spleen (10 Aprile 2017)

Mi associo per un grosso in bocca al lupo.
Market leggermente alterati in fondo non dovrebbero essere un indicatore sicuro di patologia.


----------



## Diletta (10 Aprile 2017)

*Vedrai che si sistema*

che è un falso allarme!


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2017)

Good luck amico [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION]!
Facciamo i dovuti scongiuri fff:


----------



## Piperita (10 Aprile 2017)

Incrociamo le dita :up:


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> A seguito di una mia risposta a leroluni diversi amici del forum mi hanno scritto in privato cosa fosse successo alla mia salute . Con questo post non apro discussione ma rispondo a tutti : ho dei marker tumorali . Devo approfondire ma si tratterebbe di una patologia che ad oggi risulta guaribile nel 95% dei casi . Grazie a tutti per l interessamento .


Fai bene ad approfondire solo i marker non danno esito effettivo del problema.
In bocca al lupo (in culo alla balena).


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2017)

Capisco che è un momento duro. Ne hai parlato con lei?


----------



## francoff (10 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco che è un momento duro. Ne hai parlato con lei?


No , non le ho detto nulla .


----------



## marietto (10 Aprile 2017)

In bocca al lupo anche da parte mia.

A me l'hanno trovato casualmente, con una tac, ai raggi X di 5 giorni prima non risultava nulla...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo anche da parte mia.
> 
> A me l'hanno trovato casualmente, con una tac, ai raggi X di 5 giorni prima non risultava nulla...


Eh di sviste ne capitano !


----------



## marietto (11 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh di sviste ne capitano !


Esattamente. Sia in un senso che nell'altro.

Pensa che 1 mese prima avevo fatto gli esami del sangue e non avevo nemmeno un asterisco, cosa che non avveniva da 25 anni.

Il fatto che gli esami non siano buoni non vuol dire che ci sia qualcosa di serio, come il fatto che  lo siano non vuol dire necessariamente che vada tutto bene


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Esattamente. Sia in un senso che nell'altro.
> 
> Pensa che 1 mese prima avevo fatto gli esami del sangue e non avevo nemmeno un asterisco, cosa che non avveniva da 25 anni.
> 
> Il fatto che gli esami non siano buoni non vuol dire che ci sia qualcosa di serio, come il fatto che  lo siano non vuol dire necessariamente che vada tutto bene


Già, è  vero


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2017)

In bocca al lupo! La salute e' quanto di più prezioso possiamo avere. Spero non sia nulla, ma se fosse anche qualcosa curati al meglio, e vedrai che andrà tutto bene


----------



## mistral (12 Aprile 2017)

In bocca al lupo....che periodo nero.
Parlane con lei,non privarti forzatamente del suo sostegno e non usare questa situazione come una rivalsa per farla sentire non importante.Sul fatto che tenga a te non penso tu debba nutrire dubbi ,ora hai bisogno di sostegno e lei saprà sicuramente dartelo.
Ti auguro il meglio


----------



## francoff (12 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo....che periodo nero.
> Parlane con lei,non privarti forzatamente del suo sostegno e non usare questa situazione come una rivalsa per farla sentire non importante.Sul fatto che tenga a te non penso tu debba nutrire dubbi ,ora hai bisogno di sostegno e lei saprà sicuramente dartelo.
> Ti auguro il meglio


Grazie per gli auguri , è ancora tutto prematuro ma in 10 gg avrò risposte . Riguardo a lei ci ho pensato ma non le ho detto nulla e non le dirò nulla . Se dovesse essere un falso allarme ok , se invece mi dovrò curare me ne andrò da casa . Non voglio che abbia pietà di me non voglio ringraziarla non voglio essere visto da lei nei momenti difficili . Lo so tanti mi criticheranno ma non ci riesco a fare in modo diverso .


----------



## francoff (12 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo! La salute e' quanto di più prezioso possiamo avere. Spero non sia nulla, ma se fosse anche qualcosa curati al meglio, e vedrai che andrà tutto bene


Grazie . Anche se dovesse essere positivo il responso , parliamo di una patologia che se presa per tempo al 95% e' guaribile . Sono molto ottimista non sono giù .


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Grazie per gli auguri , è ancora tutto prematuro ma in 10 gg avrò risposte . Riguardo a lei ci ho pensato ma non le ho detto nulla e non le dirò nulla . Se dovesse essere un falso allarme ok , se invece mi dovrò curare me ne andrò da casa . Non voglio che abbia pietà di me non voglio ringraziarla non voglio essere visto da lei nei momenti difficili . Lo so tanti mi criticheranno ma non ci riesco a fare in modo diverso .





francoff ha detto:


> Grazie . Anche se dovesse essere positivo il responso , parliamo di una patologia che se presa per tempo al 95% e' guaribile . Sono molto ottimista non sono giù .


Non farti fregare dall'orgoglio.
Devi capire cosa vuoi e cosa non vuoi, non cosa ti fa paura.


----------



## francoff (12 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non farti fregare dall'orgoglio.
> Devi capire cosa vuoi e cosa non vuoi, non cosa ti fa paura.


Scusa Bru capisco quando parli di orgoglio ma quando parli di paura e volere non capisco .


----------



## Andrea Lila (12 Aprile 2017)

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Scusa Bru capisco quando parli di orgoglio ma quando parli di paura e volere non capisco .


Io penso che sia più...utile, efficace una scelta in positivo, andando verso ciò che fa star bene.
Io sono andata verso l'ignoto lasciando ciò che mi faceva male. Ho fatto bene perché sono fatta così. Non avrei potuto non agire in modo impulsivo.
Ma tu sei riflessivo e puoi scegliere di cercare quello che vuoi.
Certo può essere anche solo la serenità.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2017)

Mi spiego meglio.
Quando ci si trova traditi si provano molti sentimenti. Vi è la ferita narcistica, che non è una roba da orgogliosi, è una cosa grave che può colpire a diverse profondità. C'è la delusione verso l'altro, ma anche verso se stessi per non aver saputo valutare sé stessi, l'altro, le situazioni ecc
C'è il crollo dei punti di riferimento.
Insomma un groviglio molto intricato e doloroso. In mezzo ci sono sentimenti non lusinghieri per il tradito come gelosia, invidia, rabbia, orgoglio, rabbia.
Insomma devi vederci chiaro per capire cosa ti spinge ad agire.


----------



## francoff (13 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio.
> Quando ci si trova traditi si provano molti sentimenti. Vi è la ferita narcistica, che non è una roba da orgogliosi, è una cosa grave che può colpire a diverse profondità. C'è la delusione verso l'altro, ma anche verso se stessi per non aver saputo valutare sé stessi, l'altro, le situazioni ecc
> C'è il crollo dei punti di riferimento.
> Insomma un groviglio molto intricato e doloroso. In mezzo ci sono sentimenti non lusinghieri per il tradito come gelosia, invidia, rabbia, orgoglio, rabbia.
> Insomma devi vederci chiaro per capire cosa ti spinge ad agire.


Sicuramente c è di tutto . Ma c è anche un certo fastidio verso di lei oltre a non voler farmi vedere fragile .


----------



## Divì (13 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sicuramente c è di tutto . Ma c è anche un certo fastidio verso di lei oltre a non voler farmi vedere fragile .


Mentre capisco il non volere farti vedere fragile, mi spieghi il "certo fastidio" ? Ovviamente se ti è chiaro e se vuoi.
È interessante. Io ricordo di aver mostrato senza esitazioni la mia fragilità. E ricordo come questo lo spiazzò, non collimava con l'idea che aveva di donna forte e un po' dura. La fragilità evocava in lui - evidentemente - una maggiore capacità di comprendere le sue  debolezze e quindi di accoglierlo.

Tanto sentimenti ho provato come descritto da Brunetta , anche l'odio. Ma il fastidio mai. Per questo chiedo


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sicuramente c è di tutto . Ma c è anche un certo fastidio verso di lei oltre a non voler farmi vedere fragile .



Anche se non conosco la tua storia, credo che il senso di quanto ti sia stato consigliato sia di fare realmente quello che ti senti. Credo che in certi momenti si abbia la necessità di condividere certi  "pesi". Se però sei sicuro che ne ricaveresti più fastidio che altro, fai bene ad escludere. L'ideale sarebbe avere qualcun altro con cui dividere il momento, che per quanto ti trovi ad affrontare con spirito sereno non può non vederti  "fragile", come tu stesso dici.


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Mentre capisco il non volere farti vedere fragile, mi spieghi il "certo fastidio" ? Ovviamente se ti è chiaro e se vuoi.
> È interessante. Io ricordo di aver mostrato senza esitazioni la mia fragilità. E ricordo come questo lo spiazzò, non collimava con l'idea che aveva di donna forte e un po' dura. La fragilità evocava in lui - evidentemente - una maggiore capacità di comprendere le sue  debolezze e quindi di accoglierlo.
> 
> Tanto sentimenti ho provato come  da Brunetta , anche l'odio. Ma il fastidio mai. Per questo chiedo


Io invece quello che chiama "fastidio" riesco a immaginarlo abbastanza bene. E' quello che immagino mi coglierebbe se dovessi avere bisogno di qualcuno che vorrei arrivare a definire "inutile". Sarebbe vedere quel qualcuno che, dopo che ho ammesso di averne ancora bisogno, magari si interessa a me mosso dal dovere, o peggio ancora dai sensi di colpa 

Avere qualcuno che anziché sentirti vicino ti pare ti stia col fiato sul collo, per guarire i propri sensi di colpa  (inesistenti per una malattia) mi farebbe provare fastidio.


----------



## Diletta (13 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io invece quello che chiama "fastidio" riesco a immaginarlo abbastanza bene. E' quello che immagino mi coglierebbe se dovessi avere bisogno di qualcuno che vorrei arrivare a definire "inutile". Sarebbe vedere quel qualcuno che, dopo che ho ammesso di averne ancora bisogno, magari si interessa a me mosso dal dovere, o peggio ancora dai sensi di colpa
> 
> Avere qualcuno che anziché sentirti vicino ti pare ti stia col fiato sul collo, per guarire i propri sensi di colpa  (inesistenti per una malattia) mi farebbe provare fastidio.


Da quello che ho capito leggendo Francoff, lui prova fastidio già ora, senza che lei sappia nulla della salute di lui.


----------



## Divì (13 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io invece quello che chiama "fastidio" riesco a immaginarlo abbastanza bene. E' quello che immagino mi coglierebbe se dovessi avere bisogno di qualcuno che vorrei arrivare a definire "inutile". Sarebbe vedere quel qualcuno che, dopo che ho ammesso di averne ancora bisogno, magari si interessa a me mosso dal dovere, o peggio ancora dai sensi di colpa
> 
> Avere qualcuno che anziché sentirti vicino ti pare ti stia col fiato sul collo, per guarire i propri sensi di colpa  (inesistenti per una malattia) mi farebbe provare fastidio.


Io collegavo (magari sbagliando) il senso di fastidio al tradimento, come conseguenza. Viene meno la fiducia (ovvio) e il desiderio di condividere. Cose belle e meno belle. Perchè manca la sicurezza riguardo ai sentimenti dell'altro e anche alla propria percezione della relazione per tutti gli anni precedenti. Ma definire questo come "fastidio" che porta a dire se sto bene non dico niente se sono malato me ne vado mi suona strano. 

Limite mio.


----------



## francoff (13 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Io collegavo (magari sbagliando) il senso di fastidio al tradimento, come conseguenza. Viene meno la fiducia (ovvio) e il desiderio di condividere. Cose belle e meno belle. Perchè manca la sicurezza riguardo ai sentimenti dell'altro e anche alla propria percezione della relazione per tutti gli anni precedenti. Ma definire questo come "fastidio" che porta a dire se sto bene non dico niente se sono malato me ne vado mi suona strano.
> 
> Limite mio.


Se sto bene valuterò il da farsi con calma perché ho tempo . Se sto male questo tempo non L ho e non voglio essere curato da lei , doverle dire grazie . Tutto qui


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sicuramente c è di tutto . Ma c è anche un certo fastidio verso di lei oltre a non voler farmi vedere fragile .


Ti sembra di perdere potere (potere che forse hai sempre sentito di avere o che senti ora in base alla tua posizione superiore di tradito) se manifesti bisogno di lei? Bisogno concreto e pratico e/o bisogno affettivo?
E lo provi rispetto a quello che può sentire lei o è una tua sensazione interna?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Se sto bene valuterò il da farsi con calma perché ho tempo . Se sto male questo tempo non L ho e non voglio essere curato da lei , doverle dire grazie . Tutto qui


Ecco. Non avevo letto.
Orgoglio o bisogno di posizionamento?


----------



## iosolo (13 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco. Non avevo letto.
> Orgoglio o bisogno di posizionamento?


E' dimostrare secondo me a se stessi che non abbiamo bisogno di loro. 
Forse anche a loro. 

E credo che sia come un regalo non gradito che in qualche modo ti porta ad essere in "debito" con quella persona. 
Un debito che non vuoi avere per essere libero.


----------



## Diletta (13 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> E' dimostrare secondo me a se stessi che non abbiamo bisogno di loro.
> Forse anche a loro.
> 
> E credo che sia come un regalo non gradito che in qualche modo ti porta ad essere in "debito" con quella persona.
> Un debito che non vuoi avere per essere libero.


Sì, è un meccanismo che scatta: voler dimostrare a se stessi e all'altro/a che ci bastiamo e che sappiamo cavarcela bene da soli.
Che siamo più forti di prima.


----------



## mistral (13 Aprile 2017)

Un mese dopo la confessione ho avuto una brutta infezione.Febbre alta che non avevo mai avuto,ospedale,farmaci.
Volevo solo stare  accoccolata a lui,come sempre.Nessun timore di perdere la leadership mostrando la mia vulnerabilità .Io sono ANCHE vulnerabile e non devo cambiare per dimostrare nulla.
Se a lui avessi impedito di prendersi cura di me avrebbe sofferto tantissimo e sarebbe stato crudele per me e per lui privarmi del suo sostegno e del suo calore (era agosto ma avevo un freddo cane ).
Ancora ora ,comunque vada il mio punto zero è lui,come io per lui.
Mettiamoci anche la sua sicurezza e il suo smontare le mie ansie che di certo aiuta.
Credo che le sensazioni che si provano nel momento del bisogno ,quando siamo più vulnerabili siano un buon indicatore.
Mi spiace tanto che Francoff abbia perso la rotta del porto.....


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, è un meccanismo che scatta: voler dimostrare a se stessi e all'altro/a che ci bastiamo e che sappiamo cavarcela bene da soli.
> Che siamo più forti di prima.


Detto così mi sembra che si tratti di non voler dare la soddisfazione di essere ancora importante, negare che sia un riferimento affettivo.


----------



## francoff (13 Aprile 2017)

*Ragazze*

Prima aspettiamo gli accertamenti


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Prima aspettiamo gli accertamenti


Io non pensavo alla malattia, ma al confidare una preoccupazione.


----------



## Diletta (14 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Detto così mi sembra che si tratti di non voler dare la soddisfazione di essere ancora importante, negare che sia un riferimento affettivo.


Guarda, comunque la si giri, è sempre e solo questione di orgoglio.
Io la vedo così.


----------



## francoff (14 Aprile 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Guarda, comunque la si giri, è sempre e solo questione di orgoglio.
> Io la vedo così.


Certamente orgoglio oppure dignità . Farmi eventualmente assistere da una donna che mi ha tradito nei sentimenti con menzogne sotterfugi mettendo in atto azioni false non è che la veda bene . E poi la scelta di troncare perché illuminata improvvisamente o perché ha messo sul piatto un affetto per me e L amore per i figli , amore che la porta a sacrificarsi per loro ?  Io in questi giorni la guardo e non riesco ad immaginare che lei lo pensi , si era innamorata . Quando mi dice certe cose ora sono vere ? Perché anche prima mi diceva certe cose e facevamo L amore !


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Certamente orgoglio oppure dignità . Farmi eventualmente assistere da una donna che mi ha tradito nei sentimenti con menzogne sotterfugi mettendo in atto azioni false non è che la veda bene . E poi la scelta di troncare perché illuminata improvvisamente o perché ha messo sul piatto un affetto per me e L amore per i figli , amore che la porta a sacrificarsi per loro ?  Io in questi giorni la guardo e non riesco ad immaginare che lei lo pensi , si era innamorata . Quando mi dice certe cose ora sono vere ? Perché anche prima mi diceva certe cose e facevamo L amore !


Ma il beneficio del dubbio che prima le dicesse perché le sentiva vuoi provare a darglielo?


----------



## francoff (14 Aprile 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Guarda, comunque la si giri, è sempre e solo questione di orgoglio.
> Io la vedo così.





farfalla ha detto:


> Ma il beneficio del dubbio che prima le dicesse perché le sentiva vuoi provare a darglielo?


Ma lo diceva e se lo faceva dire anche da lui . Ha pensato anche di lasciarmi per stare con lui .


----------



## francoff (14 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma il beneficio del dubbio che prima le dicesse perché le sentiva vuoi provare a darglielo?


Capisco che ti senti coinvolta ma una relazione extraconiugale traccia un solco profondissimo . Tu hai detto che tuo marito L hai sempre amato ma sei sicura che non hai tracciato un solco tra voi 2 ? Infatti ora se ne vuole andare anche se nn sa , ma la distanza anche involontaria che tu non hai percepito perché nel tuo mondo parallelo e fantastico non può aver lasciato strascichi nel vostro rapporto


----------



## Carola (14 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma il beneficio del dubbio che prima le dicesse perché le sentiva vuoi provare a darglielo?


Ma allora si ama una persona e si scopa con un 'altra  se ne amano due e che casino scusate ma allora ....

Per me e ' impensabile 
E sono una traditrice 
Un conto lo scivolone un paio di volte e ci sta con L amare il proprio compagno ma desiderarne un altro !!!

Ma una relazione parallela facendo L amore anche a casa Io mi dispiace ma  non la perdonerei ...mai 

Che si possa veramente provare sentimenti per due persone pierò anche crederlo 
Ma non sono obbligato ad accettarlo !

Poi capisco che L unità famigliare e' dura
Separarsi comporta dolore tristezza malinconica e problemi economici 

Se a casa non stai male o non vivi già separato non te ne vai ne butti un fico secco di nessuno 

anche io non ce L avrei fatta se mio ex marito avesse vissuto con noi , avrei rinunciato all amante pur essendone innamorata !
E io con mio ex non ci andavo pure a letto ma non stavamo male insieme sul resto ....come molti no?
Non vedo perché la moglie di franco dovrebbe fare diversamente ...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Capisco che ti senti coinvolta ma una relazione extraconiugale traccia un solco profondissimo . Tu hai detto che tuo marito L hai sempre amato ma sei sicura che non hai tracciato un solco tra voi 2 ? Infatti ora se ne vuole andare anche se nn sa , ma la distanza anche involontaria che tu non hai percepito perché nel tuo mondo parallelo e fantastico non può aver lasciato strascichi nel vostro rapporto


Non mi sento coinvolta semplicemente avendo vissuto una storia (io non ho mai pensato di lasciare mio marito) so che non ho mai detto a mio marito cose non vere su quello che sentivo per lui. E qualunque cosa ho fatto con lui l'ho fatta perché s desideravo.
L'altro era altro appunto. 
Il motivo del nostro allontanamento non è il mio tradimento e mi scuso se più di questo non dico


----------



## Carola (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Capisco che ti senti coinvolta ma una relazione extraconiugale traccia un solco profondissimo . Tu hai detto che tuo marito L hai sempre amato ma sei sicura che non hai tracciato un solco tra voi 2 ? Infatti ora se ne vuole andare anche se nn sa , ma la distanza anche involontaria che tu non hai percepito perché nel tuo mondo parallelo e fantastico non può aver lasciato strascichi nel vostro rapporto



certo che ne lascia 
Se ne era accoro anche mio marito che io
Non c'ero più e non vivevamo insieme 

Figurati una relazione dove ti svegli e ceni e guardi la TV ecc ecc insieme ...

Io svopavo  fuori ma tornavo a casa e il letto era vuoto e lo restava X settimane ...
Eppure si percepiva


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma allora si ama una persona e si scopa con un 'altra  se ne amano due e che casino scusate ma allora ....
> 
> Per me e ' impensabile
> E sono una traditrice
> ...


Io non ho detto che lui debba perdonarla
Lui deve fare ciò che si sente
Sto solo dicendo di non andare per scontato che quello che lei diceva a lui su di loro e sui sentimenti di lei per lui fossero menzogne tutto qui


----------



## Carola (14 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi sento coinvolta semplicemente avendo vissuto una storia (io non ho mai pensato di lasciare mio marito) so che non ho mai detto a mio marito cose non vere su quello che sentivo per lui. E qualunque cosa ho fatto con lui l'ho fatta perché s desideravo.
> L'altro era altro appunto.
> Il motivo del nostro allontanamento non è il mio tradimento e mi scuso se più di questo non dico


Farfalla io temo che tu a ti sua un po' creata un personaggio ma che tuo marito abbia percepito 
Forse da lì la sua ritrosia nel sesso ...no?

Come fai a dire ti amo e tradire ???
A me sta cosa non entra nella zucca !!!!


----------



## Carola (14 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che lui debba perdonarla
> Lui deve fare ciò che si sente
> Sto solo dicendo di non andare per scontato che quello che lei diceva a lui su di loro e sui sentimenti di lei per lui fossero menzogne tutto qui


Ma come fai a pensare che una che ti dice ti amo e intanto ha una relazione esterna non sia una che dice menzogne

È un controsenso vivente lo capisci non?
Se tuo figlio  avesse la moglie che lo ama e si scopa il suo amico capiresti ?
Le crederesti ?
Mah....


----------



## iosolo (14 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che lui debba perdonarla
> Lui deve fare ciò che si sente
> Sto solo dicendo di non andare per scontato che quello che lei diceva a lui su di loro e sui sentimenti di lei per lui fossero menzogne tutto qui


Erano menzogne per lui. 
Se tu dici di amarmi, io penso che tu mi ami come ti amo io... con esclusività, così come ci siamo sempre promessi. 

Lei lo amava ma di un amore diverso. Lo vogliamo chiamare affetto?! Possiamo chiamarlo come vuoi ma se tu mi parli di pere e sai che io capisco mele, non puoi pensare di non stare mentendo. 
Tu menti nel momento in cui sai che io capisco mele. 

Mio marito per fortuna non faceva l'amore con me, mentre c'era lei. 
Ma in tutti i suoi gesti d'affetto, nelle sue poche carezze, nelle nostre gite, nelle nostre parole... lui mi ingannava, mi ingannava perchè era ben cosciente che quello che per me era un recupero, un momento di riavvicinamento... per lui non lo erano. Voleva solo farmelo credere. 
In quel volermelo far credere c'era tutta la sua menzogna.


----------



## spleen (14 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> *Ma come fai a pensare che una che ti dice ti amo e intanto ha una relazione esterna non sia una che dice menzogne*
> 
> È un controsenso vivente lo capisci non?
> Se tuo figlio  avesse la moglie che lo ama e si scopa il suo amico capiresti ?
> ...


Sembra impossibile ma secondo me potrebbe (potrebbe!) essere anche vero.
In fondo siamo scissi e volubili, siamo fatti così purtroppo. (Non che sia una giustificazione di per sè).
La verità credo che fino in fondo non a conosca nemmeno la moglie di Franco. In ogni caso è troppo presto, per capire ci vuole tempo.

Cerco di immaginare invece come si possa sentire una donna che si vede negare una simile confidenza, dopo aver scoperto di avere fatto un grosso errore e aver capito di amare il marito.
Sembra quasi una pena accessoria.


----------



## Carola (14 Aprile 2017)

Tutto vero
Siamo scissi volubili inaffidabili e non monogami!!!

Detto Qsto a me resta incomprensibile portare avanti due relazioni scopare con entrambi tornare a casa e infilarsi nel letto farsi le moine 
Ma ne ho almeno due conoscenti  al momento che lo fanno una ha organizzato anche i 50 anni sia X marito che X amante 

E alla festa cazzo !! Pareva amarlo davvero ( il marito !)

Lei però è un soggetto un po bipolare ad es ..


----------



## Cuore infranto (14 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> *Ma come fai a pensare che una che ti dice ti amo e intanto ha una relazione esterna non sia una che dice menzogne*
> 
> È un controsenso vivente lo capisci non?
> Se tuo figlio  avesse la moglie che lo ama e si scopa il suo amico capiresti ?
> ...


La mia terapista lo dice di continuo, non hai minimamente idea di quante persone vivano una vita parallela, a casa sono una persona, fuori un'altra.

IO non riesco ad accettarlo


----------



## iosolo (14 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Sembra impossibile ma secondo me potrebbe (potrebbe!) essere anche vero.
> In fondo siamo scissi e volubili, siamo fatti così purtroppo. (Non che sia una giustificazione di per sè).
> La verità credo che fino in fondo non a conosca nemmeno la moglie di Franco. In ogni caso è troppo presto, per capire ci vuole tempo.
> 
> ...


La vedrei più come una logica conseguenza. 

Se tu per prima hai negato la confidenza a tuo marito è perchè probabilmente hai ritenuto che non era importante, superfluea diciamo. Non l'hai messa nella bilancia delle condivisioni quindi non puoi pensare che ora lo faccia lui. 
Se tu non hai messo nella bilancia delle condivisioni l'esclusività del tuo corpo vuol dire che non ti interessa averla nemmeno dal tuo compagno. Se tu non metti la sincerità nel rapporto è naturale che nel tuo rapporto non ci sarà. 

Un tradimento non solo solca un profondo solco tra due persone ma rompono ogni schema all'interno del rapporto. Sia i schemi "sbagliati" sia quelli presubilmente "giusti".


----------



## spleen (14 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> La vedrei più come una logica conseguenza.
> 
> Se tu per prima hai negato la confidenza a tuo marito è perchè probabilmente hai ritenuto che non era importante, superfluea diciamo. Non l'hai messa nella bilancia delle condivisioni quindi non puoi pensare che ora lo faccia lui.
> Se tu non hai messo nella bilancia delle condivisioni l'esclusività del tuo corpo vuol dire che non ti interessa averla nemmeno dal tuo compagno. Se tu non metti la sincerità nel rapporto è naturale che nel tuo rapporto non ci sarà.
> ...


Si, questo lo capisco.
Capisco benissimo che per Franco adesso non sia facile affidarsi ad una persona senza sapere se lo faccia per dovere o per amore.

Intendevo un' altra cosa, mi chiedevo dei sentimenti di lei. 
Se ricorre il caso 2 è piuttosto devastante per una persona non potersi occupare di chi si ama.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2017)

Scrivo su un forum per quella che sono sento e ho sentito
Di crearmi personaggi o mentire non vedo l'utilità ne per me ne per il mio (scarso) apporto a questo forum 
Io so cosa ho provato per mio marito e cosa provo ora quindi la differenza la conosco purtroppo
Come tutti porto la mia esperienza nella speranza che a qualcuno sia di aiuto. Non lo nai spacciata per verità assoluta ma come appunto mia esperienza di vita
La base di questo forum è il confronto tra chi arriva da posizioni e vissuti diversi. Mettere in dubbio costantemente quello che una persona che ha avuto esperienze diverse dalle nostre, dice, credo non serva a nessuno 
Provare a guardare da fuori e a prendere in considerazione un'idea diversa dalla nostra o forse si
A me il confronto con il sentire dei traditi ha aiutato molto a capire abche chi sta dall'altra parte


----------



## iosolo (14 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, questo lo capisco.
> Capisco benissimo che per Franco adesso non sia facile affidarsi ad una persona senza sapere se lo faccia per dovere o per amore.
> 
> Intendevo un' altra cosa, mi chiedevo dei sentimenti di lei.
> Se ricorre il caso 2 è piuttosto devastante per una persona non potersi occupare di chi si ama.


Non lo so. 
Quando scopri che una persona ha pensato di lasciarti per un altro, quindi aver pensato di smettere per sempre di occuparsi di te, è difficile pensare che si senta "devastata". 

Con questo non voglio certo accusare la moglie di Franco di menefreghismo ma credo che alla fine bisogna anche essere obiettivi.


----------



## Carola (14 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scrivo su un forum per quella che sono sento e ho sentito
> Di crearmi personaggi o mentire non vedo l'utilità ne per me ne per il mio (scarso) apporto a questo forum
> Io so cosa ho provato per mio marito e cosa provo ora quindi la differenza la conosco purtroppo
> Come tutti porto la mia esperienza nella speranza che a qualcuno sia di aiuto. Non lo nai spacciata per verità assoluta ma come appunto mia esperienza di vita
> ...


Scrivere su un forum comporta anche il sentirsi dire che è inconcepibile pensare di prendere in considerazione certi ragionamenti 

Io sono convinta che tu provassi sentimenti per tuo marito ma permettimi di dire che mi fa strano non riesco a capire come possa essere 

Io non potrei tradire chi amo non mi riesce non so come dire ....

Ne  potrei mai accettare una cosa simile dal mio compagno 
Anche se franco pensasse " toh allora mia moglie forse è sincera qnd dice di amarmi anche con una tresca da mesi " non credo lo sollevi Perché ti chiedi che persona sia una che si sdoppia così una che mente !!

Se fosse una cosa comprensibile perché non dirla 
Ti amo e ti metto nella condizione di essere vigile e di sapere non ti prendo X il culo X mesi anni 

Tutto qui .

Diversa la scopata extra poche volte li zitto e muto . Ma una relazione con tanto di messaggini amorino bacetti ma dai .....


----------



## Carola (14 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Quando scopri che una persona ha pensato di lasciarti per un altro, quindi aver pensato di smettere per sempre di occuparsi di te, è difficile pensare che si senta "devastata".
> 
> Con questo non voglio certo accusare la moglie di Franco di menefreghismo ma credo che alla fine bisogna anche essere obiettivi.



Sono persone  che si sdoppiano facilmente e hanno un egoismo che va oltre 
Oltre anche al sentimento che provano e che li fa auto -giustificare 
Magari anche sano come atteggiam X loro 

Io  amo il compagno non potrei mai pensare di tradirlo ma mai 
Mi farebbe male male dentro


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Scrivere su un forum comporta anche il sentirsi dire che è inconcepibile pensare di prendere in considerazione certi ragionamenti
> 
> Io sono convinta che tu provassi sentimenti per tuo marito ma permettimi di dire che mi fa strano non riesco a capire come possa essere
> 
> ...


I messaggini amorino e bacetti non li scambio da quando avevo 15 anni
Per il resto ripeto per la centesima volta che Franco ha tutto il diritto di mandarla a fare in culo se è quello che vuole e sente di fare. Se invece può esserci una possibilità e lei sta facendo il possibile per recuperare io credo valga la pena ascoltare più pareri. Tutto qui


----------



## Cuore infranto (14 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Sono persone  che si sdoppiano facilmente e hanno un egoismo che va oltre
> Oltre anche al sentimento che provano e che li fa auto -giustificare
> Magari anche sano come atteggiam X loro
> 
> ...


Fossero tutte come te o me questo forum non esisterebbe 

Opss non sei come me


----------



## perplesso (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> A seguito di una mia risposta a leroluni diversi amici del forum mi hanno scritto in privato cosa fosse successo alla mia salute . Con questo post non apro discussione ma rispondo a tutti : ho dei marker tumorali . Devo approfondire ma si tratterebbe di una patologia che ad oggi risulta guaribile nel 95% dei casi . Grazie a tutti per l interessamento .


se risulta guaribile al 95% allora daje, che andrà bene


----------



## Carola (14 Aprile 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Fossero tutte come te o me questo forum non esisterebbe
> 
> Opss non sei come me


 Io ho tradito e non sono una santa ..

Ho sbagliato 

Ma non lo amavo 
Non ci scopavo
Non ci vivevo insieme 

Non capisco davvero come fai ad amare e tradire...tradire non intendo la scopata dopo anni di relazione ma la relazione extra continuativa 

I messaggini farfalla era un modo di dire 
Condivisione confidenza 
Peggio pure degli sms


----------



## Carola (14 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> I messaggini amorino e bacetti non li scambio da quando avevo 15 anni
> Per il resto ripeto per la centesima volta che Franco ha tutto il diritto di mandarla a fare in culo se è quello che vuole e sente di fare. Se invece può esserci una possibilità e lei sta facendo il possibile per recuperare io credo valga la pena ascoltare più pareri. Tutto qui


Io non credo si possa recuperare 

Di relazioni post tradimento sane  e felici  non ne vedo né qui né fuori
Nessun miglioramento 
Percepisco un trascinare ...che accetto a 70 anni non prima !


----------



## Cuore infranto (14 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Io ho tradito e non sono una santa ..
> 
> Ho sbagliato
> 
> ...


Non ho letto tutta la tua storia, ma ti posso dire che se non ami una persona, ne parli, ti lasci e dopo fai quello che vuoi. Durante non inganni e tradisci


----------



## Carola (14 Aprile 2017)

Comunque franco pensa a te e guarire 
Poi vedrai 
Un abbraccio


----------



## Cuore infranto (14 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Io non credo si possa recuperare
> 
> Di relazioni post tradimento sane  e felici  non ne vedo né qui né fuori
> Nessun miglioramento
> *Percepisco un trascinare ...che accetto a 70 anni non prima* !


Come non quotarti


----------



## Cuore infranto (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Grazie per i  in bocca al lupo .


Mi aggiungo


----------



## Fairman (14 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Io non credo si possa recuperare
> 
> Di relazioni post tradimento sane  e felici  non ne vedo né qui né fuori
> Nessun miglioramento
> Percepisco un trascinare ...che accetto a 70 anni non prima !


Non credo che con l'età, il modo di ragionare di una persona si modifichi.
 E' il corpo che cambia, la mentalità che in parte si modifica adattandosi ai tempi.
La persona che sei, i valori, il modo di vedere la vita, non credo che quelli si modifichino.
Continuare o meno dopo un tradimento, o trascinare non dipende dall'età ma da come si è.


----------



## Carola (14 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Non credo che con l'età, il modo di ragionare di una persona si modifichi.
> E' il corpo che cambia, la mentalità che in parte si modifica adattandosi ai tempi.
> La persona che sei, i valori, il modo di vedere la vita, non credo che quelli si modifichino.
> Continuare o meno dopo un tradimento, o trascinare non dipende dall'età ma da come si è.


Ma da andiamo cambi esigenze 
Subentrano altri bisogni 
A 40 se permetti  rinunciare a sesso passione anche no 
Dopo un rapporto amichevole può essere già una gran cosa


----------



## Lostris (14 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> *Ma come fai a pensare che una che ti dice ti amo e intanto ha una relazione esterna non sia una che dice menzogne*
> 
> È un controsenso vivente lo capisci non?
> Se tuo figlio  avesse la moglie che lo ama e si scopa il suo amico capiresti ?
> ...


Credo che possa essere invece. 
Ci sono persone che fuori scopano con un coinvolgimento che resta relativo alla sfera sessuale e sentono di amare il proprio partner.

Per me è diverso, un po' perché non riesco a separare le cose, non parlo necessariamente di amore, ma non mi è mai capitato di scopare e basta.
Quando tradii il mio compagno misi ovviamente i miei sentimenti in discussione ed entrai in crisi profonda. Mi chiarii con me stessa e presi le mie decisioni.


----------



## Fairman (14 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Credo che possa essere invece.
> Ci sono persone che fuori scopano con un coinvolgimento che resta relativo alla sfera sessuale e sentono di amare il proprio partner.
> 
> Per me è diverso, un po' perché non riesco a separare le cose, non parlo necessariamente di amore, ma non mi è mai capitato di scopare e basta.
> Quando tradii il mio compagno misi ovviamente i miei sentimenti in discussione ed entrai in crisi profonda. Mi chiarii con me stessa e presi le mie decisioni.



Se ami veramente non scopi in giro.
Se lo fai una volta berchè hai bevuto o altro e un conto.
Se lo fai sistematicamente e dici di amare il partner, bè io posso dire di aver visto gli elefanti volare.


----------



## Fairman (14 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma da andiamo cambi esigenze
> Subentrano altri bisogni
> A 40 se permetti  rinunciare a sesso passione anche no
> Dopo un rapporto amichevole può essere già una gran cosa


Fino a quando avrò un cervello che funziona, non rinuncerò mai alla mia dignità.


----------



## Cuore infranto (14 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Se ami veramente non scopi in giro.
> Se lo fai una volta berchè hai bevuto o altro e un conto.
> Se lo fai sistematicamente e dici di amare il partner, *bè io posso dire di aver visto gli elefanti volare*.


Mi ricordo quel giorno, eravamo assieme  posso testimoniare


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Se ami veramente non scopi in giro.
> .


Il problema è QUANDO ami veramente, perché nella storia dell'uomo si è riusciti a far la bomba atomica, ma non a chiarire uniformemente e universalmente QUANDO si ama veramente


----------



## iosolo (14 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Se ami veramente non scopi in giro.
> Se lo fai una volta berchè hai bevuto o altro e un conto.
> Se lo fai sistematicamente e dici di amare il partner, bè io posso dire di aver visto gli elefanti volare.


Secondo me è perchè si parla di un amore diverso. 

Il tipo di amore che prova il "tradito" non include sicuramente il tradimento. 

Loro provano un amore "diverso".


----------



## spleen (14 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Se ami veramente non scopi in giro.
> Se lo fai una volta berchè hai bevuto o altro e un conto.
> Se lo fai sistematicamente e dici di amare il partner, bè io posso dire di aver visto gli elefanti volare.


Perchè allora non si prende una decisione tranchant e si volta pagina senza se e senza ma?


----------



## Lostris (14 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Secondo me è perchè si parla di un amore diverso.
> 
> Il tipo di amore che prova il "tradito" non include sicuramente il tradimento.
> 
> Loro provano un amore "diverso".


Piacerebbe anche a me avere queste certezze.


----------



## Lostris (14 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> *Se ami veramente* non scopi in giro.
> Se lo fai una volta berchè hai bevuto o altro e un conto.
> Se lo fai sistematicamente e dici di amare il partner, bè io posso dire di aver visto gli elefanti volare.


C'è qualcosa di più relativo?

se ami veramente desideri.
se ami veramente rispetti con le parole e con le azioni.
se ami veramente non trascuri.
se ami veramente l'altro lo _vedi_.
se ami veramente capisci.
se ami veramente perdoni.

L'amore è sempre un "secondo me, secondo quello che sento e che percepisco"sia quello che si prova sia quello a cui vorremmo essere soggetti.
Ognuno ama veramente come può, che non significa sia il modo più sano.
E non è una paraculata.    
La paraculata è pretendere qualcosa da qualcuno senza mettere in discussione quello che si offre.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> La paraculata è pretendere qualcosa da qualcuno senza mettere in discussione quello che si offre.


Mi piace molto 

E non solo riferita all'amore tra 2 individui


----------



## iosolo (14 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> C'è qualcosa di più relativo?
> 
> se ami veramente desideri.
> se ami veramente rispetti con le parole e con le azioni.
> ...


La paraculata del traditore è negare quello che veramente si offre. 
Far credere di dare qualcosa  che in realtà è. 

Io non ho certezze su cosa sia l'amore. Ognuno come dici tu ama come può e dà alla parola amore il suo significato. 
Quindi si credo che anche il traditore provi "amore" per il proprio compagno. 
Un amore però differente da quello che può provare l'altro. 

Quello  che realizza il tradito e che l'amore dell'altro è totalmente diverso  dal tipo di amore che prova lui, ed è lì che cade ogni illusione.


----------



## Carola (14 Aprile 2017)

Vero anche che non avere  cura e' tradire

Non si tradisce solo a letto 

Tradisci qnd vieni meno a una promessa credo ...

L amore e ' un gran casino

Amore e X i figli unica forma di amore forte e x sempre 
Anche se di nuovo ...esistono anche genitori incapace di amare..


----------



## francoff (14 Aprile 2017)

Per [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] : guarda che cosa possa provare lei per questa mia mancata confidenza proprio non m importa nulla . Comunque a lei non dirò il motivo se me ne dovessi andare . Almeno non le direi di quella cosa . Riguardo a [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] ti dico che ora lei ci sta provando . Purtroppo ora è già successo tutto . 10 mesi di bugie, di sesso , di passione , di emozioni scambiate e di confidenze . Eravamo in 3 e io ero il solo a non saperlo . Quante cose nostre ha partato la' ? Quando nel novembre 2016 arrivarono i risultati che i problemi respiratori di mia figlia si stavano risolvendo eravamo felicissimi e lei più di tutti . Erano mesi che non parlava d altro . Veramente posso credere che non ne abbia gioito con lui ? Le nostre cose i nostri problemi portati a casa sua . Anche io ne parlai con i colleghi davanti alla macchinetta del caffè . La differenza è che non ero nudo dentro un letto a casa sua di nascosto come un ladro , e magari lui le sorrideva e intanto le accarezzava il fianco nudo o una tetta . Io ho molto da lavorare su di me e me ne rendo conto , ma se tu non capisci quanti hai rubato al rapporto famigliare , come confidenze è come intimità , per portarli nel letto del tuo amante .... perdonami ma anche tu hai molto da lavorare . Puoi sdoppiare le due cose per darti alibi , ma tu sei tu , la tua vita è la tua vita ed e' una non due .


----------



## francoff (14 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Vero anche che non avere  cura e' tradire
> 
> Non si tradisce solo a letto
> 
> ...


Ok il solito discorso tutti colpevoli nessun colpevole . Tutto vero ma quando ti dice che non ha nulla da rimproverarti ?


----------



## Diletta (14 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Io ho tradito e non sono una santa ..
> 
> Ho sbagliato
> 
> ...


Scusa Carola se mi permetto...ma mi è saltata all'occhio la frase evidenziata: sarà successo che l'abbiate fatto quando avevi già il tuo amante no?
E, se sì, vedi che è una cosa possibile nel senso che ci si fa a farla e anche con una certa disinvoltura, da quello che si apprende in giro...


----------



## patroclo (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ok il solito discorso tutti colpevoli nessun colpevole . Tutto vero ma quando ti dice che non ha nulla da rimproverarti ?


Non sono convinto, sarà che per mia natura penso che se TUTTI SONO COLPEVOLI vuol dire che TUTTI SONO COLPEVOLI......io non credo di essere mai stato tradito sessualmente ma sono sicuramente stato tradito sotto tante altre forme......il mio tradimento "fisico" non è stato una ripicca ai suoi diversi tradimenti, i suoi "tradimenti" ( che probabilmente non essendo fisici non erano considerati tali) hanno solo creato solchi e distanze.....
Senza dubbio ho sbagliato, in maniera ingenua, pensando di avere delle cose da una parte ( ufficiale) e altre altrove (non ufficiale) .....ma così non ha funzionato.............ma posso dire che è stata una scelta mia.
 Tua moglie ha fatto una scelta, non saprei dire quanto sia sincera sotto questo aspetto e comunque non lo escludo........


----------



## Diletta (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Per @_spleen_ : guarda che cosa possa provare lei per questa mia mancata confidenza proprio non m importa nulla . Comunque a lei non dirò il motivo se me ne dovessi andare . Almeno non le direi di quella cosa . Riguardo a @_farfalla_ ti dico che ora lei ci sta provando . Purtroppo ora è già successo tutto . 10 mesi di bugie, di sesso , di passione , di emozioni scambiate e di confidenze . Eravamo in 3 e io ero il solo a non saperlo . Quante cose nostre ha partato la' ? Quando nel novembre 2016 arrivarono i risultati che i problemi respiratori di mia figlia si stavano risolvendo eravamo felicissimi e lei più di tutti . Erano mesi che non parlava d altro . Veramente posso credere che non ne abbia gioito con lui ? Le nostre cose i nostri problemi portati a casa sua . Anche io ne parlai con i colleghi davanti alla macchinetta del caffè . La differenza è che non ero nudo dentro un letto a casa sua di nascosto come un ladro , e magari lui le sorrideva e intanto le accarezzava il fianco nudo o una tetta . Io ho molto da lavorare su di me e me ne rendo conto , ma se tu non capisci quanti hai rubato al rapporto famigliare , come confidenze è come intimità , per portarli nel letto del tuo amante .... perdonami ma anche tu hai molto da lavorare . Puoi sdoppiare le due cose per darti alibi , ma tu sei tu , la tua vita è la tua vita ed e' una non due .



Francoff, noi, cioè quelli che stanno dall'altra parte, continuiamo a stupirci in negativo di come sia possibile portare avanti una vita parallela e continuare a vivere lo stesso quotidiano di sempre.
Probabilmente, se ci meravigliamo così tanto da esserne disgustati (scusa il termine forte) è perché noi siamo davvero di un'altra pasta e per noi sarebbe proprio impossibile e fuori discussione.

Chissà se siamo una minoranza quasi da pensarci delle mosche bianche, certo è che il dilagare selvaggio dei tradimenti porta a dedurre che sia non solo possibile, ma del tutto "normale" come cosa.
Io penso questo: che chi arriva a tradire e portare avanti una relazione parallela riesca anche a comportarsi in casa come se niente fosse.
Ci riesce perché ha passato quel confine che per me e per quelli come noi rappresenta un limite invalicabile, qualcosa che neanche esiste nel nostro mondo.
Quindi, non mi soffermerei tanto sull'aspetto che fa da corollario al tradimento in quanto fa parte del pacchetto.
Non dico che non ci sia qualche remora interiore da parte loro mentre fanno allegramente sesso con gli aventi diritto, questo lo sanno loro...
Dico però che, anche se ce l'hanno, riescono a farvi fronte.

Pertanto:  
o si riesce a vedere il lato molto umano della faccenda per arrivare ad accettare l'imperfezione e le miserie umane
o si resta coerenti con noi stessi che abbiamo scelto, a suo tempo, loro come nostri compagni di vita perché li pensavamo in un modo. Si sono mostrati in un altro deludendoci molto, quindi, cadono i presupposti per rimanere insieme.

Sostanzialmente e senza tante disquisizioni.


----------



## francoff (14 Aprile 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Non sono convinto, sarà che per mia natura penso che se TUTTI SONO COLPEVOLI vuol dire che TUTTI SONO COLPEVOLI......io non credo di essere mai stato tradito sessualmente ma sono sicuramente stato tradito sotto tante altre forme......il mio tradimento "fisico" non è stato una ripicca ai suoi diversi tradimenti, i suoi "tradimenti" ( che probabilmente non essendo fisici non erano considerati tali) hanno solo creato solchi e distanze.....
> Senza dubbio ho sbagliato, in maniera ingenua, pensando di avere delle cose da una parte ( ufficiale) e altre altrove (non ufficiale) .....ma così non ha funzionato.............ma posso dire che è stata una scelta mia.
> Tua moglie ha fatto una scelta, non saprei dire quanto sia sincera sotto questo aspetto e comunque non lo escludo........


Anche io penso che ora sia sincera , almeno sinceramente dispiaciuta che tutto stia crollando . Ad ogni modo confermi che una relazione extra , scoperta o meno , alla lunga divide .


----------



## patroclo (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Anche io penso che ora sia sincera , almeno sinceramente dispiaciuta che tutto stia crollando . Ad ogni modo confermi che una relazione extra , scoperta o meno , alla lunga divide .


No, non confermo semplicemente perchè credo che moltissime coppie abbiano vite multiple.........scavando, anche molto poco, sotto la superficie pubblica penso che veramente si trovi di tutto.
Nel mio caso posso dirti che il tradimento è stato il segnale che l'amore era finito, semplicemente non accettavo la fine dell'illusione.............


----------



## francoff (14 Aprile 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Francoff, noi, cioè quelli che stanno dall'altra parte, continuiamo a stupirci in negativo di come sia possibile portare avanti una vita parallela e continuare a vivere lo stesso quotidiano di sempre.
> Probabilmente, se ci meravigliamo così tanto da esserne disgustati (scusa il termine forte) è perché noi siamo davvero di un'altra pasta e per noi sarebbe proprio impossibile e fuori discussione.
> 
> Chissà se siamo una minoranza quasi da pensarci delle mosche bianche, certo è che il dilagare selvaggio dei tradimenti porta a dedurre che sia non solo possibile, ma del tutto "normale" come cosa.
> ...


Io sto ragionando , un po' di tempo ancora me lo voglio concedere .


----------



## Carola (14 Aprile 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa Carola se mi permetto...ma mi è saltata all'occhio la frase evidenziata: sarà successo che l'abbiate fatto quando avevi già il tuo amante no?
> E, se sì, vedi che è una cosa possibile nel senso che ci si fa a farla e anche con una certa disinvoltura, da quello che si apprende in giro...


Mi piacerebbe dirti si ma non non è successo
Qnd lui provo' in vacanza io non riuscii e gli raccontai tutto 
Ma erano anni che si faceva due volte all anno anche senza amante 
Non stupitevi ne conosco coppie bianche !!!


Diletta è difficile da capire X chi ha vissuto un matrimonio normale 
Il mio non è stato così 

Scopava  fuori ?
All epoca secondo me no
Davvero si era alienato e aveva dei grossi problemi che io ho cercato di risolvere prima male parlandone spesso e con rabbia perché ero  stufa 
Poi in terapia dove lo trascinai 

Poi l ho tradito 

Non C era non era presente non scopdva ( faceva l amore )

No quindi non mi è mai capitato


----------



## Carola (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ok il solito discorso tutti colpevoli nessun colpevole . Tutto vero ma quando ti dice che non ha nulla da rimproverarti ?


Ma infatti io non capisco e non potrei perdonare

X come  sono io inutile


----------



## Carola (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Per [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] : guarda che cosa possa provare lei per questa mia mancata confidenza proprio non m importa nulla . Comunque a lei non dirò il motivo se me ne dovessi andare . Almeno non le direi di quella cosa . Riguardo a [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] ti dico che ora lei ci sta provando . Purtroppo ora è già successo tutto . 10 mesi di bugie, di sesso , di passione , di emozioni scambiate e di confidenze . Eravamo in 3 e io ero il solo a non saperlo . Quante cose nostre ha partato la' ? Quando nel novembre 2016 arrivarono i risultati che i problemi respiratori di mia figlia si stavano risolvendo eravamo felicissimi e lei più di tutti . Erano mesi che non parlava d altro . Veramente posso credere che non ne abbia gioito con lui ? Le nostre cose i nostri problemi portati a casa sua . Anche io ne parlai con i colleghi davanti alla macchinetta del caffè . La differenza è che non ero nudo dentro un letto a casa sua di nascosto come un ladro , e magari lui le sorrideva e intanto le accarezzava il fianco nudo o una tetta . Io ho molto da lavorare su di me e me ne rendo conto , ma se tu non capisci quanti hai rubato al rapporto famigliare , come confidenze è come intimità , per portarli nel letto del tuo amante .... perdonami ma anche tu hai molto da lavorare . Puoi sdoppiare le due cose per darti alibi , ma tu sei tu , la tua vita è la tua vita ed e' una non due .


Quotone


----------



## Carola (14 Aprile 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> No, non confermo semplicemente perchè credo che moltissime coppie abbiano vite multiple.........scavando, anche molto poco, sotto la superficie pubblica penso che veramente si trovi di tutto.
> Nel mio caso posso dirti che il tradimento è stato il segnale che l'amore era finito, semplicemente non accettavo la fine dell'illusione.............


Uguale X me


----------



## marietto (14 Aprile 2017)

Secondo me non è tanto questione di voler concedere il beneficio del dubbio, o di credere o non credere che lei amava l'amante e anche lui o prima non lo amava più e adesso invece si, o qualsiasi altra cosa...

Il problema è che per prima cosa il tradimento distrugge la fiducia. E non parlo solo della fiducia spicciola, con la lettera minuscola, sul fatto che quando lei esce tu ti fidi che vada dove ti ha detto che va ecc., ma proprio della Fiducia con la F maiuscola, quel tipo di completo credere nell'altro/a che ti fa lasciare cadere all'indietro alla cieca perché sei convinto/a che l'altra persona ti afferrerà al volo.

Ed è qualcosa che non si recupera perché lo si decide o perché arriva alla fine di qualche ragionamento, o arriva o non arriva..

E' quello che rende complicate le riconciliazioni, perché recuperare questo tipo di fiducia, una volta che l'altra persona ne ha abusato, è difficilissimo. Normalmente ci vuole un sacco di tempo e raramente viene completamente ripristinata.

Ora, io sono sicurissimo che Francoff non abbia nulla di grave, e se dovesse esserci qualcosa, che lo supererà brillantemente, ma capisco benissimo la sua difficoltà a fare avvicinare la moglie, recentemente fedifraga, in questo frangente. Lo capisco perché mi sono trovato e mi trovo ad attraversare determinate gallerie buie e della/e persone che ti stanno accanto hai necessità di fidarti senza remore, anche perché saranno testimoni di momenti difficili, di momenti di sconforto, ansie e paure. In un certo senso affidi le chiavi del tuo io più intimo, quindi ti serve il massimo di quella fiducia che hai appena perso...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Per [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] : guarda che cosa possa provare lei per questa mia mancata confidenza proprio non m importa nulla . Comunque a lei non dirò il motivo se me ne dovessi andare . Almeno non le direi di quella cosa . Riguardo a [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] ti dico che ora lei ci sta provando . Purtroppo ora è già successo tutto . 10 mesi di bugie, di sesso , di passione , di emozioni scambiate e di confidenze . Eravamo in 3 e io ero il solo a non saperlo . Quante cose nostre ha partato la' ? Quando nel novembre 2016 arrivarono i risultati che i problemi respiratori di mia figlia si stavano risolvendo eravamo felicissimi e lei più di tutti . Erano mesi che non parlava d altro . Veramente posso credere che non ne abbia gioito con lui ? Le nostre cose i nostri problemi portati a casa sua . Anche io ne parlai con i colleghi davanti alla macchinetta del caffè . La differenza è che non ero nudo dentro un letto a casa sua di nascosto come un ladro , e magari lui le sorrideva e intanto le accarezzava il fianco nudo o una tetta . Io ho molto da lavorare su di me e me ne rendo conto , ma se tu non capisci quanti hai rubato al rapporto famigliare , come confidenze è come intimità , per portarli nel letto del tuo amante .... perdonami ma anche tu hai molto da lavorare . Puoi sdoppiare le due cose per darti alibi , ma tu sei tu , la tua vita è la tua vita ed e' una non due .


Io non ho rubato al rapporto famigliare ho tenuto per me una parte della mia vita. Egoismo mio e non  cerco giustificazioni per questo 
Capisco che ti suscito rabbia e mi spiace davvero non è la prima volta che mi capita con un uomo tradito di riscuotere questo "astio"
Pazienza. A me spiace davvero che tu soffra così e probabilmente non posso capire quanto 
La mano sul fianco o sulla retta e il gioire insieme può essere accaduto come no. Sono proiezioni tue che io proverei a verificare. Certo che poi dovresti fidarti delle risposte che ti da lei.
Io ho sempre tutelato con lui il mio rapporto con mio marito e con la mia famiglia proprio perché non erano argomento di conversazione o che potessero riguardarlo.
Questo perché avevo ben chiaro i miei sentimenti verso mio marito e verso l'altro.
Ma direi che è inutile che mi ripeta probabilmente non ti aiuta


----------



## spleen (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Per @_spleen_ :* guarda che cosa possa provare lei per questa mia mancata confidenza proprio non m importa nulla . Comunque a lei non dirò il motivo se me ne dovessi andare . Almeno non le direi di quella cosa .* Riguardo a @_farfalla_ ti dico che ora lei ci sta provando . Purtroppo ora è già successo tutto . 10 mesi di bugie, di sesso , di passione , di emozioni scambiate e di confidenze . Eravamo in 3 e io ero il solo a non saperlo . Quante cose nostre ha partato la' ? Quando nel novembre 2016 arrivarono i risultati che i problemi respiratori di mia figlia si stavano risolvendo eravamo felicissimi e lei più di tutti . Erano mesi che non parlava d altro . Veramente posso credere che non ne abbia gioito con lui ? Le nostre cose i nostri problemi portati a casa sua . Anche io ne parlai con i colleghi davanti alla macchinetta del caffè . La differenza è che non ero nudo dentro un letto a casa sua di nascosto come un ladro , e magari lui le sorrideva e intanto le accarezzava il fianco nudo o una tetta . Io ho molto da lavorare su di me e me ne rendo conto , ma se tu non capisci quanti hai rubato al rapporto famigliare , come confidenze è come intimità , per portarli nel letto del tuo amante .... perdonami ma anche tu hai molto da lavorare . Puoi sdoppiare le due cose per darti alibi , ma tu sei tu , la tua vita è la tua vita ed e' una non due .


Non ho scritto che deve importare a te, ho scritto che piacerebbe sapere a me.


----------



## trilobita (14 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ho rubato al rapporto famigliare ho tenuto per me una parte della mia vita. Egoismo mio e non  cerco giustificazioni per questo
> Capisco che ti suscito rabbia e mi spiace davvero non è la prima volta che mi capita con un uomo tradito di riscuotere questo "astio"
> Pazienza. A me spiace davvero che tu soffra così e probabilmente non posso capire quanto
> La mano sul fianco o sulla retta e il gioire insieme può essere accaduto come no. Sono proiezioni tue che io proverei a verificare. Certo che poi dovresti fidarti delle risposte che ti da lei.
> ...


Senza alcuna vena polemica,sarcastica o provocatrice,conoscendo bene tuo marito,credi che,nel caso fosse uscito tutto,avrebbe apprezzato il fatto che tu e il tuo lui non abbiate mai parlato della famiglia e marito?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Senza alcuna vena polemica,sarcastica o provocatrice,conoscendo bene tuo marito,credi che,nel caso fosse uscito tutto,avrebbe apprezzato il fatto che tu e il tuo lui non abbiate mai parlato della famiglia e marito?


Ma come faccio a saperlo
Io non sto dicendo che uno debba apprezzarlo o no o crederci o no
Dico avendolo vissuto che non sempre va come uno pensa tutto qui
Ripeto è la mia versione. Può essere d'aiuto o può fare incszzare ma io dico quello che penso e ho sentito


----------



## francoff (14 Aprile 2017)

*Dramma !*

Mia moglie ha preso mezza feria oggi pomeriggio e ha trovato il referto dei marker !


----------



## Fairman (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha preso mezza feria oggi pomeriggio e ha trovato il referto dei marker !


Non penso tu possa tacere oltre.


----------



## francoff (14 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Non penso tu possa tacere oltre.


Tra un paio d ore


----------



## twinpeaks (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tra un paio d ore


Se permetti, un piccolo suggerimento. Sia tu sia tua moglie, inevitabilmente, collegherete per associazione d'idee la tua possibile malattia e il tradimento. Attenzione che è soltanto un'associazione d'idee, non la realtà. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Fairman (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tra un paio d ore


Per entrambi, è la serata in cui un paio d'ore potrebbero fare la differenza. Io fra non molto parto per il w.e.

Penso che fra un paio d'ore, forse per la prima volta dovremo pensare prima a noi stessi.


----------



## francoff (14 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Se permetti, un piccolo suggerimento. Sia tu sia tua moglie, inevitabilmente, collegherete per associazione d'idee la tua possibile malattia e il tradimento. Attenzione che è soltanto un'associazione d'idee, non la realtà. In bocca al lupo.


Io non ci penso proprio a collegare le 2 cose , tranquillo . Lei spero proprio di no anche perché non c è motivo


----------



## spleen (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Io non ci penso proprio a collegare le 2 cose , tranquillo . Lei spero proprio di no anche *perché non c è motivo*


Non c' è un motivo razionale, altri, irrazionali si.
Da come si comporterà, da quello che ti dirà capirai alcune cose credo e spero.


----------



## Divì (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha preso mezza feria oggi pomeriggio e ha trovato il referto dei marker !


Alla fine, è giusto così.

Ho letto ora le ultime pagine del 3d. E vorrei aggiungere la mia opinione, per quel che può servire.
Mi sento di quotare @_spleen_, @_Lostris_ e @_ermik_, @_marietto_, che in modi diversi e da punti di vista diversi hanno espresso ciascuno parte di ciò che ho compreso in questi 4 anni. Un discorso a parte merita @_farfalla_: tante volte ci siamo confrontate sul nostro differente vissuto, e mai è venuto meno il suo contributo a trovare un senso a cose che per me non ne avevano. Non posso dire lo stesso per tanti soloni censori e fustigatori di costumi improvvisati da forum.

Detto questo, caro @_francoff_, io credo che la realtà parallela che i nostri coniugi hanno vissuto non sia spuntata come un fungo in una notte di pioggia. Che se darai a te stesso la possibilità di pensarci, potresti intravvedere che quei solchi di cui parla @_ermik_ c'erano, e nessuno dei due li ha visti. Increspature su quella che tu ritenevi una superficie liscia. Io le ho viste: ci vuole un po' perché all'inizio un sacco di cose ti fanno rigettare l'idea di non essertene accorto, e allora semplicemente pensi "io l'amavo e lui/lei no". Forse ha ragione Ermik, si tradisce quando l'amore è finito ma ancora non lo sai. O forse ha ragione lostris, ed è tutto molto più sfumato e quindi molto più complicato.
Oggi io sono certa che mio marito mi ama e che non mi tradirebbe. Oggi. È un cammino che lui ha fatto e che mi sento di riconoscergli. Non è mai venuto meno in questi 4 anni alla decisione presa, anche se sono certa che 4 anni fa non mi amava come mi ama oggi. Questo non è stata una cosa semplice da capire e da credere, per me. E soprattutto ha richiesto tempo, e fatica, e comprensione che quelle increspature, quei solchi c'erano.
Per cui *oggi* mi sembra un esercizio retorico inutile pensare a quanto poco o niente mi amasse quando ha deciso di dar seguito ad un'emozione nuova e ha gradatamente iniziato a rotolare lungo il piano inclinato.
E un esercizio inutile chiedermi se quando ha deciso di restare con me mi amava oppure no.
Semmai, vorrei concentrarmi su cosa fa star bene me, se quell'increspatura, quel solco, siamo riusciti a colmarlo, oltre ad averlo finalmente visto e riconosciuto. 

Onestamente ancora non lo so. La fiducia è tornata, ma la Fiducia di cui parla @_marietto_, eh, quella .....


----------



## Lostris (14 Aprile 2017)

[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]





Divì ha detto:


> [/FONT][/FONT]





Divì ha detto:


> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Semmai, vorrei concentrarmi su cosa fa star bene me, se quell'increspatura, quel solco, siamo riusciti a colmarlo, oltre ad averlo finalmente visto e riconosciuto. [/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Onestamente ancora non lo so. La fiducia è tornata, ma la Fiducia di cui parla @[FONT=.SFUIText-Italic]_marietto_[/FONT], eh, quella ..... [/FONT][/FONT]
> ...


[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SFUIText]
[/FONT]:abbraccio:


----------



## trilobita (14 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma come faccio a saperlo
> Io non sto dicendo che uno debba apprezzarlo o no o crederci o no
> Dico avendolo vissuto che non sempre va come uno pensa tutto qui
> Ripeto è la mia versione. Può essere d'aiuto o può fare incszzare ma io dico quello che penso e ho sentito


Farfi,non era un attacco.
Siccome non riesco a capire il perché si decida di non confidarsi tra amanti e cosa possa cambiare questa evenienza nella relazione.
Tu.non ti confidavi per avere meno sensi di colpa,o per evitare ingerenze possibili in un futuro?
Ti chiedevo di un'eventuale valutazione di tuo marito per paragonarla al caso di specie,null'altro....della tua vicenda si è parlato già in passato e dopo gli ultimi accadimenti meglio non insistere....


----------



## francoff (14 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Alla fine, è giusto così.
> 
> Ho letto ora le ultime pagine del 3d. E vorrei aggiungere la mia opinione, per quel che può servire.
> Mi sento di quotare @_spleen_, @_Lostris_ e @_ermik_, @_marietto_, che in modi diversi e da punti di vista diversi hanno espresso ciascuno parte di ciò che ho compreso in questi 4 anni. Un discorso a parte merita @_farfalla_: tante volte ci siamo confrontate sul nostro differente vissuto, e mai è venuto meno il suo contributo a trovare un senso a cose che per me non ne avevano. Non posso dire lo stesso per tanti soloni censori e fustigatori di costumi improvvisati da forum.
> ...


Cosa è un cazziatone ? Una difesa dell amica farfalla ? Non mi pare ne abbia bisogno forse ha più bisogno suo marito di essere difeso : da lei , dagli egoismi , dire che in anni (9 mi pare ) non ha tolto nulla  gli ha tolto la complicità anche se lui non se ne è accorto . Cavolo ma come può crederci veramente ! Cosa gli avrebbe potuto dare se non L avesse dato ad un altro ! Quante tenerezze e confidenze e risate tolte perché lei stava pensando all altro ? Non è rubare o togliere qualcosa  ?  Riguardo alla increspatura : ecco se per curare una ruga ti tagli la mano rugosa mi sembra una cura inappropriata . Poi se sei più soddisfatta di questa terapia invece che parlare di ciò che non va ed assieme ripeto assieme ritrovarsi in un modo diverso ... ecco sono felice per te .


----------



## Divì (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Cosa è un cazziatone ? Una difesa dell amica farfalla ? Non mi pare ne abbia bisogno forse ha più bisogno suo marito di essere difeso : da lei , dagli egoismi , dire che in anni (9 mi pare ) non ha tolto nulla  gli ha tolto la complicità anche se lui non se ne è accorto . Cavolo ma come può crederci veramente ! Cosa gli avrebbe potuto dare se non L avesse dato ad un altro ! Quante tenerezze e confidenze e risate tolte perché lei stava pensando all altro ? Non è rubare o togliere qualcosa  ?  Riguardo alla increspatura : ecco se per curare una ruga ti tagli la mano rugosa mi sembra una cura inappropriata . Poi se sei più soddisfatta di questa terapia invece che parlare di ciò che non va ed assieme ripeto assieme ritrovarsi in un modo diverso ... ecco sono felice per te .


Non è un cazziatone. Per cosa? Io so cosa stai provando ora. Dico solo che dopo 4 anni e anche grazie a questo posto la prospettiva che hai ora può cambiare. Ovvio che tu ora non sia nelle condizioni di vederla, una prospettiva diversa. Se preferisci sentirti dire che hai ragione anche da me che ho sempre cercato di capirti, fa pure.

EDIT io trovo inaccettabile la tua reazione nei confronti di Farfalla non perchè è mia amica, cosa che è, ma perchè stare qui e relazionarmi con tutti mi ha aiutato a superare le inutili categorizzazioni che comunque non spiegano un cavolo di niente.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Cosa è un cazziatone ? Una difesa dell amica farfalla ? Non mi pare ne abbia bisogno forse ha più bisogno suo marito di essere difeso : da lei , dagli egoismi , dire che in anni (9 mi pare ) non ha tolto nulla  gli ha tolto la complicità anche se lui non se ne è accorto . Cavolo ma come può crederci veramente ! Cosa gli avrebbe potuto dare se non L avesse dato ad un altro ! Quante tenerezze e confidenze e risate tolte perché lei stava pensando all altro ? Non è rubare o togliere qualcosa  ?  Riguardo alla increspatura : ecco se per curare una ruga ti tagli la mano rugosa mi sembra una cura inappropriata . Poi se sei più soddisfatta di questa terapia invece che parlare di ciò che non va ed assieme ripeto assieme ritrovarsi in un modo diverso ... ecco sono felice per te .


Sei davvero turbato.
Diví ha parlato di sé, non di te.
Io l'ho letta così.
Io ho vissuto una storia diversa in cui ho reagito subito (proprio subito, in tre giorni Mio marito era fuori casa) impulsivamente, ma poi ci ho pensato tanto e mi sono macerata per capire se non sarebbe stato un tradimento anche il mio se non avessi cercato di capire le sue debolezze.
Poi ho capito che l'unica soluzione possibile era separarsi definitivamente.
Ma solo dopo mesi di confronto.
Per fortuna come il mio ce ne sono pochi.


----------



## francoff (14 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Non è un cazziatone. Per cosa? Io so cosa stai provando ora. Dico solo che dopo 4 anni e anche grazie a questo posto la prospettiva che hai ora può cambiare. Ovvio che tu ora non sia nelle condizioni di vederla, una prospettiva diversa. Se preferisci sentirti dire che hai ragione anche da me che ho sempre cercato di capirti, fa pure.
> 
> EDIT io trovo inaccettabile la tua reazione nei confronti di Farfalla non perchè è mia amica, cosa che è, ma perchè stare qui e relazionarmi con tutti mi ha aiutato a superare le inutili categorizzazioni che comunque non spiegano un cavolo di niente.


Io ho scritto Farfalla mi ha risposto e tu L hai citata . Tutto qui . Se ci sono argomenti out avvisami


----------



## Divì (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Io ho scritto Farfalla mi ha risposto e tu L hai citata . Tutto qui .


Ho citato anche altri, tra l'altro quasi tutti traditori, guarda un po'. E alcuni sono miei amici.

inoltre ho risposto a TE.

Ma pensa quello che vuoi, eh?

EDIT: per me non ci sono argomenti out. Per te forse sì. Mi spiace


----------



## francoff (14 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei davvero turbato.
> Diví ha parlato di sé, non di te.
> Io l'ho letta così.
> Io ho vissuto una storia diversa in cui ho reagito subito (proprio subito, in tre giorni Mio marito era fuori casa) impulsivamente, ma poi ci ho pensato tanto e mi sono macerata per capire se non sarebbe stato un tradimento anche il mio se non avessi cercato di capire le sue debolezze.
> ...


Anche io e lei parliamo e molto , ogni notte .  Non le ho detto degli esami perché non riesco ad abbandonarmi con serenità e fiducia . Ma del perché del come mai del come eravamo e di cosa e come potremo essere ne parliamo fino ad esaurimento . In lei vedo un dolore tale per aver rotto qualcosa di bello che mi addolora più dell essere stato tradito . Ma ad ora quello che posso dire è che la sofferenza che vedo è ben maggiore dei momenti belli passati assieme . Ne vale la pena ? È a questo quesito a cui non so rispondere o forse ho PAURA a dare una risposta .


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Cosa è un cazziatone ? Una difesa dell amica farfalla ? Non mi pare ne abbia bisogno forse ha più bisogno suo marito di essere difeso : da lei , dagli egoismi , dire che in anni (9 mi pare ) non ha tolto nulla  gli ha tolto la complicità anche se lui non se ne è accorto . Cavolo ma come può crederci veramente ! Cosa gli avrebbe potuto dare se non L avesse dato ad un altro ! Quante tenerezze e confidenze e risate tolte perché lei stava pensando all altro ? Non è rubare o togliere qualcosa  ?  Riguardo alla increspatura : ecco se per curare una ruga ti tagli la mano rugosa mi sembra una cura inappropriata . Poi se sei più soddisfatta di questa terapia invece che parlare di ciò che non va ed assieme ripeto assieme ritrovarsi in un modo diverso ... ecco sono felice per te .


Ascolta. A me Farfalla ha aiutato molto a capire che alcune delle fantasie che avevo e che mi facevano male difficilmente corrispondevano alla realtà.
E ho avuto modo di sperimentare personalmente che in certi rapporti la vita di famiglia resta fuori.
Del resto altrimenti non si chiamerebbero evasioni.
Non che questo faccia piacere. Ma non ha niente a che vedere con la commistione e la violazione di intimità che si immagina da traditi.


----------



## Divì (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Anche io e lei parliamo e molto , ogni notte .  Non le ho detto degli esami perché non riesco ad abbandonarmi con serenità e fiducia . Ma del perché del come mai del come eravamo e di cosa e come potremo essere ne parliamo fino ad esaurimento . In lei vedo un dolore tale per aver rotto qualcosa di bello che mi addolora più dell essere stato tradito . Ma ad ora quello che posso dire è che la sofferenza che vedo è ben maggiore dei momenti belli passati assieme . Ne vale la pena ? È a questo quesito a cui non so rispondere o forse ho PAURA a dare una risposta .


Oh. Questo è Franco.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Anche io e lei parliamo e molto , ogni notte .  Non le ho detto degli esami perché non riesco ad abbandonarmi con serenità e fiducia . Ma del perché del come mai del come eravamo e di cosa e come potremo essere ne parliamo fino ad esaurimento . In lei vedo un dolore tale per aver rotto qualcosa di bello che mi addolora più dell essere stato tradito . Ma ad ora quello che posso dire è che la sofferenza che vedo è ben maggiore dei momenti belli passati assieme . Ne vale la pena ? È a questo quesito a cui non so rispondere o forse ho PAURA a dare una risposta .


Ora ti è indispensabile questo massacro.
Dopo capirai cosa vuoi.
Siamo al venerdì santo e sì non è possibile rifiutare questo calice.


----------



## francoff (14 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ho citato anche altri, tra l'altro quasi tutti traditori, guarda un po'. E alcuni sono miei amici.
> 
> inoltre ho risposto a TE.
> 
> ...


Cos e' un circolo ristretto per soli amici ? Non mi interessa averne la tessera


----------



## francoff (14 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ora ti è indispensabile questo massacro.
> Dopo capirai cosa vuoi.
> Siamo al venerdì santo e sì non è possibile rifiutare questo calice.


Comunque il calice L ho rifiutato . Ora sono a piedi in giro .


----------



## Lostris (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Anche io e lei parliamo e molto , ogni notte .  Non le ho detto degli esami perché non riesco ad abbandonarmi con serenità e fiducia . Ma del perché del come mai del come eravamo e di cosa e come potremo essere ne parliamo fino ad esaurimento . In lei vedo un dolore tale per aver rotto qualcosa di bello che mi addolora più dell essere stato tradito . Ma ad ora quello che posso dire è che la sofferenza che vedo è ben maggiore dei momenti belli passati assieme . Ne vale la pena ? È a questo quesito a cui non so rispondere o forse ho PAURA a dare una risposta .


Forse la sofferenza che vedi ti sembra maggiore perché è attuale, è ORA rispetto ai momenti belli che fanno parte di un passato che hai messo in discussione.


----------



## francoff (14 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Forse la sofferenza che vedi ti sembra maggiore perché è attuale, è ORA rispetto ai momenti belli che fanno parte di un passato che hai messo in discussione.


L ha messo in discussione lei .... non darmi del suo . Io ho solo i cocci in mano


----------



## Lostris (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Cos e' un circolo ristretto per soli amici ? Non mi interessa averne la tessera


Peccato. 
È assolutamente gratuita e dà numerosi vantaggi. 
Sostegno in base alle proprie possibilità nei momenti di difficoltà, confronto sulle più disparate tematiche, discussioni accese in base a punti di vista molto diversi, affetto, reale svago a bisogno, momenti di leggerezza e anche qualche vaffanculo.
In via eccezionale capitano anche omaggi interessanti.

Se proprio, l'unico problema è che non è proprio così semplice la disiscrizione, ché quando ti prendono a cuore poi non ti mollano facilmente..


----------



## Divì (14 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Peccato.
> È assolutamente gratuita e dà numerosi vantaggi.
> Sostegno in base alle proprie possibilità nei momenti di difficoltà, confronto sulle più disparate tematiche, discussioni accese in base a punti di vista molto diversi, affetto, reale svago a bisogno, momenti di leggerezza e anche qualche vaffanculo.
> In via eccezionale capitano anche omaggi interessanti.
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Peccato.
> È assolutamente gratuita e dà numerosi vantaggi.
> Sostegno in base alle proprie possibilità nei momenti di difficoltà, confronto sulle più disparate tematiche, discussioni accese in base a punti di vista molto diversi, affetto, reale svago a bisogno, momenti di leggerezza e anche qualche vaffanculo.
> In via eccezionale capitano anche omaggi interessanti.
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## francoff (14 Aprile 2017)

Ragazze mi scuso per i toni . Scusa anche a farfalla


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ragazze mi scuso per i toni . Scusa anche a farfalla


Puoi anche mandare affanculo...io capisco.


----------



## Divì (14 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Puoi anche mandare affanculo...io capisco.


Moi? Non!


----------



## Lostris (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ragazze mi scuso per i toni . Scusa anche a farfalla


Capita. 
Si butta fuori anche in questo modo.


----------



## francoff (14 Aprile 2017)

*Anche se non credo*

Mi faccio il segno della croce , sto rientrando a casa . Dormirei in auto se non lo dovessi spiegare ai figli !


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi faccio il segno della croce , sto rientrando a casa . Dormirei in auto se non lo dovessi spiegare ai figli !


Buona notte


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ragazze mi scuso per i toni . Scusa anche a farfalla


Non c'è bisogno delle scuse 
Non mi hai offeso 
Io capisco benissimo che per me é più facile cercare un confronto sereno. Io ho avuto anni per elaborare la mia storia tu sei nel pieno e io rappresento il male assoluto
Guarda che non sei il primo eh? Niente tessera onoraria per questo 
Sono stata il male assoluto per altri traditi e poi con il tempo abbiamo imparato a conoscerci e capirci
Verrà anche per me e te il momento di un confronto sereno pur restando su posizioni diverse e lontane. O almeno io lo spero. 
Ora forse è giusto che io stia un po' in disparte nel tuo 3D 
Per la tessera s cui non sei interessato facciamo che te ne mando una omaggio e poi decidi tu e quando se attivarla 
Un abbraccio


----------



## spleen (14 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Peccato.
> È assolutamente gratuita e dà numerosi vantaggi.
> Sostegno in base alle proprie possibilità nei momenti di difficoltà, confronto sulle più disparate tematiche, discussioni accese in base a punti di vista molto diversi, affetto, reale svago a bisogno, momenti di leggerezza e anche qualche vaffanculo.
> In via eccezionale capitano anche omaggi interessanti.
> ...


Ognuno di noi qui ha trovato qualcosa, chi poco, chi molto, io ho trovato confronto, idee, chiarezza e anche qualche affetto.
Ho ricevuto in ogni caso molto più di quello che ho dato.


----------



## Lostris (14 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi qui ha trovato qualcosa, chi poco, chi molto, io ho trovato confronto, idee, chiarezza e anche qualche affetto.
> Ho ricevuto in ogni caso molto più di quello che ho dato.


Questo dovresti lasciarlo decidere a chi hai dato...


----------



## Fairman (14 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi faccio il segno della croce , sto rientrando a casa . Dormirei in auto se non lo dovessi spiegare ai figli !



Tu potrai non credere, ma cristo è morto anche per te. Rientrando a casa, dai un bacio a tua figlia e dormi.


----------



## delfino curioso (15 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi faccio il segno della croce , sto rientrando a casa . Dormirei in auto se non lo dovessi spiegare ai figli !


Ciao Franco,
non ti chiedo come stai perché lo desumo dai tuoi scritti.
In questo momento della tua vita, devi cominciare ad avere delle priorità e la prima secondo me è quella di pensare alla tua salute ed ad essere sereno, e se questa serenità non riesci a trovarla in "in casa tua" fallo presente ed "esci" anche se momentaneamente.
Hai bisogno di concentrarti su cose importanti.


----------



## Piperita (15 Aprile 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Non sono convinto, sarà che per mia natura penso che se TUTTI SONO COLPEVOLI vuol dire che TUTTI SONO COLPEVOLI......*io non credo di essere mai stato tradito sessualmente ma sono sicuramente stato tradito sotto tante altre forme......i*l mio tradimento "fisico" non è stato una ripicca ai suoi diversi tradimenti, i suoi "tradimenti" ( che probabilmente non essendo fisici non erano considerati tali) hanno solo creato solchi e distanze.....
> Senza dubbio ho sbagliato, in maniera ingenua, pensando di avere delle cose da una parte ( ufficiale) e altre altrove (non ufficiale) .....ma così non ha funzionato.............ma posso dire che è stata una scelta mia.
> Tua moglie ha fatto una scelta, non saprei dire quanto sia sincera sotto questo aspetto e comunque non lo escludo........


Concordo.
Abbiamo i paraocchi e consideriamo tradimento solo lo scopare ma io penso che ci siano tradimenti peggiori che però possono essere sorvolati perchè non intaccano l'immagine che noi abbiamo di noi stessi e quella che hanno gli altri.


----------



## francoff (15 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Abbiamo i paraocchi e consideriamo tradimento solo lo scopare ma io penso che ci siano tradimenti peggiori che però possono essere sorvolati perchè non intaccano l'immagine che noi abbiamo di noi stessi e quella che hanno gli altri.


Lei che ti dice che ha pensato di lasciarti per lui e' tradimento ?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Lei che ti dice che ha pensato di lasciarti per lui e' tradimento ?


Questo per te è indigeribile e lo sai?
Non tormentarti e vai dall'avvocato martedì.

Per me mettere in concorrenza decenni insieme, condivisione di lutti e nascite e un'altra persona era inaccettabile.
Se invece pensi che ci possano essere momenti in cui si fanno e pensano cazzate e poi si rientra in sé stessi, impegnati senza rancore.
Non vedo via di mezzo.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo per te è indigeribile e lo sai?
> Non tormentarti e vai dall'avvocato martedì.
> 
> Per me mettere in concorrenza decenni insieme, condivisione di lutti e nascite e un'altra persona era inaccettabile.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## spleen (15 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo per te è indigeribile e lo sai?
> Non tormentarti e vai dall'avvocato martedì.
> 
> Per me mettere in concorrenza decenni insieme, condivisione di lutti e nascite e un'altra persona era inaccettabile.
> ...


Quoto, pensare le cose più brutte è normale in certi frengenti, ma mi sembra di aver capito che l' atteggiamento giudicante non serve a muoversi di un passo, è una consapevolezza che non arriva nè scontata nè automatica.


----------



## francoff (15 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo per te è indigeribile e lo sai?
> Non tormentarti e vai dall'avvocato martedì.
> 
> Per me mettere in concorrenza decenni insieme, condivisione di lutti e nascite e un'altra persona era inaccettabile.
> ...


Io rispondevo solo ad una affermazione di piperita . Lei ora è qui , ha pensato di lasciarmi mentre ero via ( non questa volta ma in una delle mie missioni in Marocco precedenti ). Poi la sera stessa che tornai  vedendo i ragazzi vedendo me vedendo noi capi quanto aveva è L idea svanì subito . Non smise però di vederlo era una cosa sua che vissuta al di fuori non toglieva nulla alla famiglia ( per questo mi sono scagliato ieri contro farfalla : le stesse argomentazioni ) . Il rancore a volte c è a volte no non è a comando . Come la voglia di accoccolarmi con lei sul letto abbracciandola e la voglia di darle un calcio in culo ....


----------



## francoff (15 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto, pensare le cose più brutte è normale in certi frengenti, ma mi sembra di aver capito che l' atteggiamento giudicante non serve a muoversi di un passo, è una consapevolezza che non arriva nè scontata nè automatica.


Giudicante ? Non sai invece quanto mi interroghi ... hai sbagliato indirizzo


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Io rispondevo solo ad una affermazione di piperita . Lei ora è qui , ha pensato di lasciarmi mentre ero via ( non questa volta ma in una delle mie missioni in Marocco precedenti ). Poi la sera stessa che tornai  vedendo i ragazzi vedendo me vedendo noi capi quanto aveva è L idea svanì subito . Non smise però di vederlo era una cosa sua che vissuta al di fuori non toglieva nulla alla famiglia ( per questo mi sono scagliato ieri contro farfalla : le stesse argomentazioni ) . Il rancore a volte c è a volte no non è a comando . Come la voglia di accoccolarmi con lei sul letto abbracciandola e la voglia di darle un calcio in culo ....


Ti ho risposto ieri sera tardi 
Forse ti è sfuggita. Oppure mi hai ignorato


----------



## francoff (15 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti ho risposto ieri sera tardi
> Forse ti è sfuggita. Oppure mi hai ignorato


Lo so , sei impossibile da ignorare . Ti ho citata solo per farti capire perché ho reagito così ... non per attaccarti .


----------



## trilobita (15 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Abbiamo i paraocchi e consideriamo tradimento solo lo scopare ma io penso che ci siano tradimenti peggiori che però possono essere sorvolati perchè non intaccano l'immagine che noi abbiamo di noi stessi e quella che hanno gli altri.


Si,si,certo,sicuro,è proprio così,tranquilla....


----------



## delfino curioso (15 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Lei che ti dice che ha pensato di lasciarti per lui e' tradimento ?


Questa è davvero "pesante".


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Lo so , sei impossibile da ignorare . Ti ho citata solo per farti capire perché ho reagito così ... non per attaccarti .


Spero sia un compimento


----------



## francoff (15 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spero sia un compimento


Lo e' . Nonostante abbia delle riserve su certe cose che affermi non posso dimenticare tutti gli interventi pieni di intelligenza comprensione e buon senso che hai fatto .


----------



## spleen (15 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Giudicante ? Non sai invece quanto mi interroghi ... hai sbagliato indirizzo


Allora  scusami, ieri sera mi eri sembrato davvero preso dal livore. 
Quello che a me sembra comunque è che sei sballottato e non trovi ancora la bussola, tempo al tempo in ogni caso.

Cosa ti ha detto lei dei marker?


----------



## Piperita (15 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Lei che ti dice che ha pensato di lasciarti per lui e' tradimento ?


Sì, il vero tradimento per me è quello mentale non o non solo quello fisico


----------



## francoff (15 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Allora  scusami, ieri sera mi eri sembrato davvero preso dal livore.
> Quello che a me sembra comunque è che sei sballottato e non trovi ancora la bussola, tempo al tempo in ogni caso.
> 
> Cosa ti ha detto lei dei marker?


È proprio questo che mi ha sballottato . Usciti i ragazzi per andare in chiesa mi ha chiesto cosa fosse quel referto . Io ho preso i fogli li ho messi via e le ho detto che era cosa mia , lei non c entrava . Poi sono uscito avevo voglia di stare solo . Ti assicuro che non le ho detto così per farla stare male ma proprio non ci riesco a condividere . Una amica in mp mi ha parlato di separazione emotiva : è vero , ad oggi non riesco a vederla se non come la donna con cui devo crescere dei figli .


----------



## francoff (15 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sì, il vero tradimento per me è quello mentale non o non solo quello fisico


Comunque ho spiegato questa mattina quando lei ha pensato a questo e quando dopo poco L ha scartato .


----------



## ologramma (15 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Comunque ho spiegato questa mattina quando lei ha pensato a questo e quando dopo poco L ha scartato .


.non è una Pasqua tranquilla , dai speriamo che tutto si risolva nel migliore dei modi possibili sia per il tuo stato di salute e per il tuo matrimonio


----------



## francoff (15 Aprile 2017)

Per chiarezza questa mattina L ho messa al corrente . Non farò nulla che i ragazzi poi non riuscirebbero a capire . Quello che ora posso dare è una famiglia riguardo alla coppia ho bisogno di tempo .


----------



## Divì (15 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Per chiarezza questa mattina L ho messa al corrente . Non farò nulla che i ragazzi poi non riuscirebbero a capire . Quello che ora posso dare è una famiglia riguardo alla coppia ho bisogno di tempo .


Mi sembra una bussola buona. Coraggio. Il tempo è un galantuomo.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2017)

Nel corso dell'anno ci sono tante festività collettive e personali. 
Quando succede una brutta cosa inevitabilmente coincide con una festività.
Col tempo le festività tornano a essere apprezzate.


----------



## mistral (16 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Io rispondevo solo ad una affermazione di piperita . Lei ora è qui , ha pensato di lasciarmi mentre ero via ( non questa volta ma in una delle mie missioni in Marocco precedenti ). Poi la sera stessa che tornai  vedendo i ragazzi vedendo me vedendo noi capi quanto aveva è L idea svanì subito . Non smise però di vederlo era una cosa sua che vissuta al di fuori non toglieva nulla alla famiglia ( per questo mi sono scagliato ieri contro farfalla : le stesse argomentazioni ) . Il rancore a volte c è a volte no non è a comando . Come la voglia di accoccolarmi con lei sul letto abbracciandola e la voglia di darle un calcio in culo ....


 Tutto nella norma.La voglia di accoccolarsi e la voglia di dare un calco in culo te la porterai a lungo,forse per sempre ma non la vedo  come un fatto negativo per te.Un po più negativo per tua moglie...


----------



## francoff (16 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Tutto nella norma.La voglia di accoccolarsi e la voglia di dare un calco in culo te la porterai a lungo,forse per sempre ma non la vedo  come un fatto negativo per te.Un po più negativo per tua moglie...


Perché negativo per lei e positivo per me ?


----------



## mistral (16 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Perché negativo per lei e positivo per me ?


Perché pensare di avere la possibilità di dare un calcio in culo quando la situazione  ci venisse  a pesare è un po' come avere sotto mano il maniglione antipatico  .Sta peggio  chi sta male ma non ha nemmeno la forza di pensarlo il calcio in culo.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Non è un cazziatone. Per cosa? Io so cosa stai provando ora. Dico solo che dopo 4 anni e anche grazie a questo posto la prospettiva che hai ora può cambiare. Ovvio che tu ora non sia nelle condizioni di vederla, una prospettiva diversa. Se preferisci sentirti dire che hai ragione anche da me che ho sempre cercato di capirti, fa pure.
> 
> EDIT io trovo inaccettabile la tua reazione nei confronti di Farfalla non perchè è mia amica, cosa che è, ma perchè stare qui e relazionarmi con tutti mi ha aiutato a superare le inutili categorizzazioni che comunque non spiegano un cavolo di niente.


Quoto.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ascolta. A me Farfalla ha aiutato molto a capire che alcune delle fantasie che avevo e che mi facevano male difficilmente corrispondevano alla realtà.
> E ho avuto modo di sperimentare personalmente che in certi rapporti la vita di famiglia resta fuori.
> Del resto altrimenti non si chiamerebbero evasioni.
> Non che questo faccia piacere. Ma non ha niente a che vedere con la commistione e la violazione di intimità che si immagina da traditi.


Quoto anche questo.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Lei che ti dice che ha pensato di lasciarti per lui e' tradimento ?


Non è un pensiero raro.
Come tutti i pensieri dura poco.


----------



## francoff (17 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non è un pensiero raro.
> Come tutti i pensieri dura poco.


Hai ragione , il tempo che tornassi a casa . Io ero via per il mio solito mese in Marocco , i ragazzi quella domenica via con la parrocchia . Lei uscì con lui a pranzo , poi il pomeriggio assieme sul lago . Passeggiare mano nella mano , ridere e non nascondersi  fu per lei travolgente e la fece andare dove per me non c era posto . Poi io tornai al mercoledì e già alla sera guardandoci tutti assieme ( figli e noi 2) realizzò che aveva tanto e che non avrebbe scambiato questo con altro . Non lo lasciò però ,  era qualcosa al di fuori che la faceva stare bene , un posto solo suo e che le sembrava non togliesse nulla a noi .


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Hai ragione , il tempo che tornassi a casa . Io ero via per il mio solito mese in Marocco , i ragazzi quella domenica via con la parrocchia . Lei uscì con lui a pranzo , poi il pomeriggio assieme sul lago . Passeggiare mano nella mano , ridere e non nascondersi  fu per lei travolgente e la fece andare dove per me non c era posto . Poi io tornai al mercoledì e già alla sera guardandoci tutti assieme ( figli e noi 2) realizzò che aveva tanto e che non avrebbe scambiato questo con altro . Non lo lasciò però ,  era qualcosa al di fuori che la faceva stare bene , un posto solo suo e che le sembrava non togliesse nulla a noi .


Tu hai il Marocco.
Ovviamente non è paragonabile.
Però puoi capire che la responsabilità di un rapporto matrimoniale e della famiglia può essere gravoso e che può lasciare un desiderio di evasione che lei ha assecondato male.


----------



## francoff (17 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai il Marocco.
> Ovviamente non è paragonabile.
> Però puoi capire che la responsabilità di un rapporto matrimoniale e della famiglia può essere gravoso e che può lasciare un desiderio di evasione che lei ha assecondato male.


Certo io avevo il Marocco , altri il corso di cucina o di pittura e altri aprire le gambe . Comunque ho capito cosa vuoi dirmi .


----------



## francoff (17 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Perché pensare di avere la possibilità di dare un calcio in culo quando la situazione  ci venisse  a pesare è un po' come avere sotto mano il maniglione antipatico  .Sta peggio  chi sta male ma non ha nemmeno la forza di pensarlo il calcio in culo.


A me lei L ha già dato e non in culo ma nelle palle lasciandomi stramazzare al suolo .


----------



## mistral (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> A me lei L ha già dato e non in culo ma nelle palle lasciandomi stramazzare al suolo .


Qui sei in buona compagnia .
Si stramazza e poi ci si rialza ritrovandosi molto più forti e stronzi di quanto si pensasse di poter essere e per me,sottolineo per me,non è necessariamente un male.


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe dirti si ma non non è successo
> Qnd lui provo' in vacanza io non riuscii e gli raccontai tutto
> Ma erano anni che si faceva due volte all anno anche senza amante
> Non stupitevi ne conosco coppie bianche !!!
> ...


Allora capisco il tuo dover confessare.
Sei una persona onesta


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Hai ragione , il tempo che tornassi a casa . Io ero via per il mio solito mese in Marocco , i ragazzi quella domenica via con la parrocchia . Lei uscì con lui a pranzo , poi il pomeriggio assieme sul lago . Passeggiare mano nella mano , ridere e non nascondersi  fu per lei travolgente e la fece andare dove per me non c era posto . Poi io tornai al mercoledì e già alla sera guardandoci tutti assieme ( figli e noi 2) realizzò che aveva tanto e che non avrebbe scambiato questo con altro .* Non lo lasciò però ,  era qualcosa al di fuori che la faceva stare bene , un posto solo suo e che le sembrava non togliesse nulla a noi *.



E questo sarebbe lo scoglio più duro per me.


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> E questo sarebbe lo scoglio più duro per me.


Si lo è , ma ora lei e' qui in ogni senso


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> E questo sarebbe lo scoglio più duro per me.


Anche X me .
Impossibile da superare .

Ma gli uomini sono diversi credo abbiano molte più paure ti noi a cambiare vita 
Ho visto amici "superare " tradimento simili  e non essere più felici e amiche ricominciare con vite adesso tutto sommato più serene...

È pure entrambi avevano compagni pentiti è pronto a ricominciare


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche X me .
> Impossibile da superare .
> 
> Ma gli uomini sono diversi credo abbiano molte più paure ti noi a cambiare vita
> ...



non è il mio caso....ma è più semplice separarti se sai al 99,99% che i figli li avrai tu e con loro la tua casa...allontanarti dai figli, cercare una casetta in affitto , fare i conti al centesimo perchè tra vecchio mutuo ( forse) mantenimento e nuovo affitto magari devi andare a mangiare alla caritas...ecco questo ti fa riflettere molto


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> non è il mio caso....ma è più semplice separarti se sai al 99,99% che i figli li avrai tu e con loro la tua casa...allontanarti dai figli, cercare una casetta in affitto , fare i conti al centesimo perchè tra vecchio mutuo ( forse) mantenimento e nuovo affitto magari devi andare a mangiare alla caritas...ecco questo ti fa riflettere molto


Ma Si capisco
Ci vanno coraggio pelo e soldi anche ahimè 
E ti dirò che se mio marito avesse vissuto  a casa forse non avrei avuto coraggio di chiedergli  di lasciare casa  mettendolo nella condizione di non vedere anch solo i ragazzi la mattina X dire al risveglio 
Forse sarei stata una separata in casa lo ammetto o forse no perché i problemi sono nati nella distanza X noi 

Io ero facilitata vive da sempre via e negli ultimi due anni e mezzo in un altro continente capisci ...

E nonostante tutto quandi torna sta a casa
 me ne vado io 

Molte mi dicono che sbaglio che lui vive  in un posto pazzesco che sono una stupida che guadagna tantissimo ha tempo libero ecc e dovrebbe cercarsi un posto qui qnd rientra ma X adesso penso ai ragazzi che finirebbero in un residence di volta in volta diverso che non sentirebbero come casamai

 senzA le loro cose potrebbe portarli ad allontanarsi un po da lui con il tempo 

Capisco  bene quindi

Comunque la vs storia è diversa tu sei diverso lei sa di perdere molto 
Non posso dire lo stesso X me e credimi mi dispiace 
Lui non era così una volta nonostante qualche segnale che io leggevo come cura ( carriera crescita professionale diceva lo faccio X voi sono via X voi ecc) ma era un uomo corretto X nulla avido pe nulla interessato al mondo superficiale a cui tanto ambisce adesso


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma Si capisco
> Ci vanno coraggio pelo e soldi anche ahimè
> E ti dirò che se mio marito avesse vissuto  a casa forse non avrei avuto coraggio di chiedergli  di lasciare casa  mettendolo nella condizione di non vedere anch solo i ragazzi la mattina X dire al risveglio
> Forse sarei stata una separata in casa lo ammetto
> ...


Non so se sono diverso mi sento molto cambiato . Non sono più' quello che ho descritto nel post di leroluni del 2006. Se la salute andrà bene e a fine settimana avrò responso , sto pensando di stare via di più . Ora dopo qualche anno da residente all estero , sto via 2 o 3 mesi , penso di chiedere responsabilità per starmene via 6 mesi all anno e 6 mesi qui .


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non so se sono diverso mi sento molto cambiato . Non sono più' quello che ho descritto nel post di leroluni del 2006. Se la salute andrà bene e a fine settimana avrò responso , sto pensando di stare via di più . Ora dopo qualche anno da residente all estero , sto via 2 o 3 mesi , penso di chiedere responsabilità per starmene via 6 mesi all anno e 6 mesi qui .


Eccone un altro 

Scherzo  ma ..come fate a pensare di stare via così lontano dai figli scusatemi eh !!
Prima TABTO discorsi sull essere presenti e poi 

Poi si disfano le famiglie ma come vi viene 

Anche io potrei andare a Parigi e guadagnerei il doppio in sede quasi ma i ragazzi???

Boh non capisco 

Non è che tua moglie alla fine era semplicemente sola
Non è facile X chi va già ma credimi lo è molto meno X chi resta sai

Non è che sei mio marito sotto mentite  spoglie


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Eccone un altro
> 
> Scherzo  ma ..come fate a pensare di stare via così lontano dai figli scusatemi eh !!
> Prima TABTO discorsi sull essere presenti e poi
> ...


Mai pensato prima del suo tradimento una cosa del genere . Mi occorre staccare dalla quotidianità con lei e riconoscerla piano piano


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mai pensato prima del suo tradimento una cosa del genere . Mi occorre staccare dalla quotidianità con lei e riconoscerla piano piano


Non è che fai la stessa fine del marito di Carolina?


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non è che fai la stessa fine del marito di Carolina?


Cioè ?  andare a stare meglio ?


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Cioè ?  andare a stare meglio ?


Economicamente sicuro 
Belle donne sicuro 
Tempo libero sicuro 

Che stia così bene non so me lo auguro visto che non vede i FILGI se non 3 gg al mese che ne valga almeno la pena da altri punti di vista anche se X me nulla ti dirà il tempo perso 

Certo i miei figli hanno e avranno molte più possibilità di me e va bene X loro mettiamola così


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non è che fai la stessa fine del marito di Carolina?


Be non se la passa mica male a 50 anni il signorino


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Economicamente sicuro
> Belle donne sicuro
> Tempo libero sicuro
> 
> ...


Era una battuta in risposta ad una battuta .... calmati


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Be non se la passa mica male a 50 anni il signorino


Tuo marito o io ?


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Era una battuta in risposta ad una battuta .... calmati


È un tasto  dolente 

Molto


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Cioè ?  andare a stare meglio ?


Se ti fa stare bene. Attenzione che anche tua moglie può stare meglio, se questo è quello che vuoi ok.


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tuo marito o io ?


Mio ex quando si deciderà a firmare qualcosa anche solo a parlarne

Lui comunque 

Uomini in crisi iscrivetvi tutti all eire
Passa tutto 

Donne non separatevi che vi portano a casa un sacco di sghei

A me economicamente conveniva stare
 sposata credetemi


----------



## Frithurik (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mai pensato prima del suo tradimento una cosa del genere . *Mi occorre staccare dalla quotidianità con lei e riconoscerla piano piano*



In neretto potrei essere daccordo. 
Ma perderti la quotidianita' con i tuoi figli? Non pensi che questa è l'eta cui abbiano piu' bisogno di avere il papa' vicino , invece di vederlo un po' la sera in videochiamata?
Secondo me ,lei la puoi riconoscere standogli vicino, respirare la stessa aria e non fuggire all'evidenza-
Ora come ora la cosa piu' importante e' che rientri tutto per la tua salute e che tu stia bene, all'estero ci potrai sempre andare (forse meglio con loro).


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Mio ex quando si deciderà a firmare qualcosa anche solo a parlarne
> 
> Lui comunque
> 
> ...


Sei ancora in tempo.....carta che canta ancora latita


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sei ancora in tempo.....carta che canta ancora latita


Si deciderà 
Io ho fatto tutto


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> [/B]
> In neretto potrei essere daccordo.
> Ma perderti la quotidianita' con i tuoi figli? Non pensi che questa è l'eta cui abbiano piu' bisogno di avere il papa' vicino , invece di vederlo un po' la sera in videochiamata?
> Secondo me ,lei la puoi riconoscere standogli vicino, respirare la stessa aria e non fuggire all'evidenza-
> Ora come ora la cosa piu' importante e' che rientri tutto per la tua salute e che tu stia bene, all'estero ci potrai sempre andare (forse meglio con loro).


Magari le video chiamate 
Qui mancavano pure quelle passati i primi mesi


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Si deciderà
> Io ho fatto tutto


Bisogna essere in due.......a fare


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Bisogna essere in due.......a fare


Beh. Per la separazione, ne basta anche uno.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Beh. Per la separazione, ne basta anche uno.


E poi?


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E poi?


E poi cosa 
Mica mi può mettere un bourqua


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> E poi cosa
> Mica mi può mettere un bourqua


Beh ti può portare a farti male


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E poi?


E poi l'altro, volente o nolente, si deve separare.


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Beh ti può portare a farti male


Più di così ??nahhhh


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Più di così ??nahhhh


Ma come dici che va tutto bene, che va alla grande ...... boh. La giri come vuoi.


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma come dici che va tutto bene, che va alla grande ...... boh. La giri come vuoi.


Ma tu dci che mi farà male 
Io dico che me ne ha fatto in passato 

Adesso io sono felice Della  mia vita e siero di chiuderla al meglio con lui che al di là del discorso SEPARAZIINE con me e ' gentile e disponibile
Dovra solo accettare qsta cosa 

Bah non ti capisco giro cosa 

ma non importa dai


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma tu dci che mi farà male
> Io dico che me ne ha fatto in passato
> 
> Adesso io sono felice Della  mia vita e siero di chiuderla al meglio con lui che al di là del discorso SEPARAZIINE con me e ' gentile e disponibile
> ...


Beato chi capisce te. Gentile disponibile ma separazione nisba: normale? Mi sa che siete fuori tutti e tre.


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Beato chi capisce te. Gentile disponibile ma separazione nisba: normale? Mi sa che siete fuori tutti e tre.


Immagino solo non voglia separarsi 
X motivi suoi

Non importa ci sono sfumature che forse non puoi cogliere


----------



## francoff (19 Aprile 2017)

Domani vado a ritirare il verdetto . Intanto abbiamo iniziato a parlare di vacanze .


----------



## Fairman (19 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Domani vado a ritirare il verdetto . Intanto abbiamo iniziato a parlare di vacanze .


Quello che ritirerai domani non sarà il verdetto, ma un referto estremamente favorevole di
questo sono certo.

Quella di parlare di vacanze mi sembra un'ottima idea.

Vorrei dirti tanto, ma mi fermo agli auguri forse banali ma sinceri

Domani se vuoi facci sapere. 

Ho una bottiglia in bella vista e da tanto cerco un motivo per aprirla, stasera lo farò, la berrò alla tua salute. (non tutta, il vino mi prende facilmente)


----------



## ologramma (19 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Domani vado a ritirare il verdetto . Intanto abbiamo iniziato a parlare di vacanze .[/QUOTE
> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up: ma anche di più


----------



## insane (19 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Domani vado a ritirare il verdetto . Intanto abbiamo iniziato a parlare di vacanze .


Ma in bocca al lupo per tutto


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Domani vado a ritirare il verdetto . Intanto abbiamo iniziato a parlare di vacanze .


In culo alla balena


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Domani vado a ritirare il verdetto . Intanto abbiamo iniziato a parlare di vacanze .


In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Frithurik (19 Aprile 2017)

:up::up:





francoff ha detto:


> Domani vado a ritirare il verdetto . Intanto abbiamo iniziato a parlare di vacanze .


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## francoff (19 Aprile 2017)

Siccome non m importa della Juve , sono andato a rileggere il mio primo 3D . Mi pare sia passata una vita . Mi sono commosso leggendo gli interventi di iosolo, farfalla,spleen,void , brunetta , mistral, carolina, divi, trilobita , homer .... e tanti tanti amici che mi sono stati vicini e che,anche  se non continuo con L elenco, li ho presenti tutti ... veramente grazie amici ... se li elencassi tutti durerebbe più del derby questo post !! ( questo per brunetta )


----------



## Carola (19 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Siccome non m importa della Juve , sono andato a rileggere il mio primo 3D . Mi pare sia passata una vita . Mi sono commosso leggendo gli interventi di iosolo, farfalla,spleen,void , brunetta , mistral, carolina, divi, trilobita , homer .... e tanti tanti amici che mi sono stati vicini e che,anche  se non continuo con L elenco, li ho presenti tutti ... veramente grazie amici ... se li elencassi tutti durerebbe più del derby questo post !! ( questo per brunetta )


Io sto patendo X la Juve ma mi sono collegata X darti il miglio in bocca al lupo X domani


----------



## Carola (19 Aprile 2017)

Migliore


----------



## spleen (19 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Siccome non m importa della Juve , sono andato a rileggere il mio primo 3D . Mi pare sia passata una vita . Mi sono commosso leggendo gli interventi di iosolo, farfalla,spleen,void , brunetta , mistral, carolina, divi, trilobita , homer .... e tanti tanti amici che mi sono stati vicini e che,anche  se non continuo con L elenco, li ho presenti tutti ... veramente grazie amici ... se li elencassi tutti durerebbe più del derby questo post !! ( questo per brunetta )


E io ringrazio te Francoff, per aver condiviso con noi la tua vita vissuta.
Un sincero in boca al lupo.


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Domani vado a ritirare il verdetto . Intanto abbiamo iniziato a parlare di vacanze .



Dacci buone notizie :up:


----------



## francoff (19 Aprile 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Dacci buone notizie :up:


Grazie anche a te . Mi ricordo quando ti lamentasti perché nn ti rispondevo !


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Divì (19 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Siccome non m importa della Juve , sono andato a rileggere il mio primo 3D . Mi pare sia passata una vita . Mi sono commosso leggendo gli interventi di iosolo, farfalla,spleen,void , brunetta , mistral, carolina, divi, trilobita , homer .... e tanti tanti amici che mi sono stati vicini e che,anche  se non continuo con L elenco, li ho presenti tutti ... veramente grazie amici ... se li elencassi tutti durerebbe più del derby questo post !! ( questo per brunetta )


Ciao, ing.

Non mi deludere, mi raccomando

:abbraccio:


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Grazie anche a te . Mi ricordo quando ti lamentasti perché nn ti rispondevo !



Si, ci tenevo ad interagire . 
Ti sto seguendo a spizzichi e bocconi per mancanza di tempo da dedicare al forum, ma puoi tranquillamente aggiungermi all'elenco di persone che "ci sono". A presto


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Siccome non m importa della Juve , sono andato a rileggere il mio primo 3D . Mi pare sia passata una vita . Mi sono commosso leggendo gli interventi di iosolo, farfalla,spleen,void , brunetta , mistral, carolina, divi, trilobita , homer .... e tanti tanti amici che mi sono stati vicini e che,anche  se non continuo con L elenco, li ho presenti tutti ... veramente grazie amici ... se li elencassi tutti durerebbe più del derby questo post !! ( questo per brunetta )


:abbraccio:

....e domani voglio sapere


----------



## francoff (20 Aprile 2017)

falso allarme.....me lo avevate detto tutti....che fifa....ho pensato ai ragazzi senza di me, alla condizione economica senza il mio stipendio, avrebbero mangiato ugualmente ma con 2 stipendi le opportunità che puoi offrire a loro sono ben diverse...il mio pensiero era costantemente là.....


----------



## Divì (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> falso allarme.....me lo avevate detto tutti....che fifa....ho pensato ai ragazzi senza di me, alla condizione economica senza il mio stipendio, avrebbero mangiato ugualmente ma con 2 stipendi le opportunità che puoi offrire a loro sono ben diverse...il mio pensiero era costantemente là.....


:strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso:

e quindi ........
:cincin2:


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> falso allarme.....me lo avevate detto tutti....che fifa....ho pensato ai ragazzi senza di me, alla condizione economica senza il mio stipendio, avrebbero mangiato ugualmente ma con 2 stipendi le opportunità che puoi offrire a loro sono ben diverse...il mio pensiero era costantemente là.....


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> falso allarme.....me lo avevate detto tutti....che fifa....ho pensato ai ragazzi senza di me, alla condizione economica senza il mio stipendio, avrebbero mangiato ugualmente ma con 2 stipendi le opportunità che puoi offrire a loro sono ben diverse...il mio pensiero era costantemente là.....


:festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## insane (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> falso allarme.....me lo avevate detto tutti....che fifa....ho pensato ai ragazzi senza di me, alla condizione economica senza il mio stipendio, avrebbero mangiato ugualmente ma con 2 stipendi le opportunità che puoi offrire a loro sono ben diverse...il mio pensiero era costantemente là.....


Sei un uomo onorevole :up:


----------



## Cuore infranto (20 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> :up:


Mi aggiungo


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> :strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso:
> 
> e quindi ........
> :cincin2:


quoto


----------



## delfino curioso (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> falso allarme.....me lo avevate detto tutti....che fifa....ho pensato ai ragazzi senza di me, alla condizione economica senza il mio stipendio, avrebbero mangiato ugualmente ma con 2 stipendi le opportunità che puoi offrire a loro sono ben diverse...il mio pensiero era costantemente là.....


Benissimo sono contento per te.


----------



## trilobita (20 Aprile 2017)

Bene


----------



## Fairman (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> falso allarme.....me lo avevate detto tutti....che fifa....ho pensato ai ragazzi senza di me, alla condizione economica senza il mio stipendio, avrebbero mangiato ugualmente ma con 2 stipendi le opportunità che puoi offrire a loro sono ben diverse...il mio pensiero era costantemente là.....


Quello che dici ti fa onore, ma come vedi non è ancora il tuo turno e avrai il tempo di veder crescere i tuoi figli.

Quando si ha un problema di salute la mente corre sempre alle visioni peggiori, ma io lo sentivo che era solo un falso allarme e poi la mezza bottiglia che ho bevuto ieri sera me lo ha confermato.

Stasera bevo l'altra mezza, stavolta non solo alla tua salute, ma anche alla tua serenità.

Franco


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2017)

Evvai!!! Benissimo.


----------



## Carola (20 Aprile 2017)

Yupppppppyyyyyyyyy

Ora avanti tutta cmq vada cerca di stare al meglio 
Sobo mokto fekice x te e x voi


----------



## Carola (20 Aprile 2017)

Scusate errori sono all autogrill


----------



## francoff (20 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto


Ho capito dopo ! Gutturnio per te e DIVI'!!!


----------



## francoff (20 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Quello che dici ti fa onore, ma come vedi non è ancora il tuo turno e avrai il tempo di veder crescere i tuoi figli.
> 
> Quando si ha un problema di salute la mente corre sempre alle visioni peggiori, ma io lo sentivo che era solo un falso allarme e poi la mezza bottiglia che ho bevuto ieri sera me lo ha confermato.
> 
> ...


----------



## francoff (20 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Yupppppppyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Ora avanti tutta cmq vada cerca di stare al meglio
> Sobo mokto fekice x te e x voi


È russo ? O polacco


----------



## delfino curioso (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> È russo ? O polacco


Na misticanza


----------



## trilobita (20 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusate errori sono all autogrill


Abiti,vivi e lavori,in autogrill,allora...


----------



## spleen (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> falso allarme.....me lo avevate detto tutti....che fifa....ho pensato ai ragazzi senza di me, alla condizione economica senza il mio stipendio, avrebbero mangiato ugualmente ma con 2 stipendi le opportunità che puoi offrire a loro sono ben diverse...il mio pensiero era costantemente là.....



:up: :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## delfino curioso (20 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusate errori sono all autogrill &#55357;&#56838;


A fare cosa??????????


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> falso allarme.....me lo avevate detto tutti....che fifa....ho pensato ai ragazzi senza di me, alla condizione economica senza il mio stipendio, avrebbero mangiato ugualmente ma con 2 stipendi le opportunità che puoi offrire a loro sono ben diverse...il mio pensiero era costantemente là.....


----------



## francoff (20 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Ieri sera è andata male . Ma il derby lo sai che se non pareggiavate stavano ancora giocando ?


----------



## Carola (20 Aprile 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> A fare cosa??????????


A mangiare poi vado verso alba neeeeee'
Nota azienda che lavora le nocciole....


----------



## trilobita (20 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> A mangiare poi vado verso alba neeeeee'
> Nota azienda che lavora le nocciole....


Maina,il nocciolato...o l'è pa' la ferrero?


----------



## Carola (20 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Abiti,vivi e lavori,in autogrill,allora...


Ma io non avere pc 
Tutto da smartphone 
Chiudete un occhio ...


----------



## francoff (20 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


>





Carola ha detto:


> A mangiare poi vado verso alba neeeeee'
> Nota azienda che lavora le nocciole....


Occhio a nn ingrassare


----------



## Carola (20 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Maina,il nocciolato


Fuochino..


----------



## Carola (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Occhio a nn ingrassare


Una delle poche cose positive della separazione che ho perso 4 kg


----------



## delfino curioso (20 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> A mangiare poi vado verso alba neeeeee'
> Nota azienda che lavora le nocciole....


e mangi sull'autogrill?????? ma come si fa.
Bella Alba vecchi ricordi.


----------



## Carola (20 Aprile 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> e mangi sull'autogrill?????? ma come si fa.
> Bella Alba vecchi ricordi.


Si fa che non ho tempo 
Altrimenti conosco certi ristorantini con battuta al coltello da brividi


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ieri sera è andata male . Ma il derby lo sai che se non pareggiavate stavano ancora giocando ?


Mi vergogno molto, ma ...ho tifato per la Juve e ho apprezzato il gioco.
Se i giocatori dell'Inter non si fossero buttati a terra in continuazione e rialzati da bradipi il recupero sarebbe finito prima.


----------



## ilnikko (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ieri sera è andata male . Ma il derby lo sai che se non pareggiavate stavano ancora giocando ?


In bocca al lupo a te e sempre forza Inter (fozza Inda)



Carola ha detto:


> A mangiare poi vado verso alba neeeeee'
> Nota azienda che lavora le nocciole....


Brava fumna,e beive me racumandi



Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi vergogno molto, ma ...*ho tifato per la Juve* e ho apprezzato il gioco.
> Se i giocatori dell'Inter non si fossero buttati a terra in continuazione e rialzati da bradipi il recupero sarebbe finito prima.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ho capito dopo !* Gutturnio* per te e DIVI'!!!


:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Mi vergogno molto, ma ...ho tifato per la Juve e ho apprezzato il gioco.*
> Se i giocatori dell'Inter non si fossero buttati a terra in continuazione e rialzati da bradipi il recupero sarebbe finito prima.


.
Ti ho tolto l'amicizia su Fb e sei bloccata su wup. Sappilo


----------



## ologramma (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> falso allarme.....me lo avevate detto tutti....che fifa....ho pensato ai ragazzi senza di me, alla condizione economica senza il mio stipendio, avrebbero mangiato ugualmente ma con 2 stipendi le opportunità che puoi offrire a loro sono ben diverse...il mio pensiero era costantemente là.....


.
queste sono notizie che rallegrano la giornata anche se le ho lette solo ora:up::strepitoso:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ti ho tolto l'amicizia su Fb e sei bloccata su wup. Sappilo


----------



## Cuore infranto (20 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi vergogno molto, ma ...*ho tifato per la Juve e ho apprezzato il gioco*.
> Se i giocatori dell'Inter non si fossero buttati a terra in continuazione e rialzati da bradipi il recupero sarebbe finito prima.


:inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> :inlove:


Una difesa impenetrabile e Chiellini perfetto. Ho pensato a Baresi, Maldini, Costacurta.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una difesa impenetrabile e Chiellini perfetto. Ho pensato a Baresi, Maldini, Costacurta.


 [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION]
dopo questa o la banni o mi cancello. Decidi tu


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> @_perplesso_
> dopo questa o la banni o mi cancello. Decidi tu


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## francoff (20 Aprile 2017)

Per un problema amministrativo domenica torno a Tangeri . Solo 4 o 5 giorni , mi spiace perché il 25 aprile sarà il compleanno di mio figlio .


----------



## francoff (20 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una difesa impenetrabile e Chiellini perfetto. Ho pensato a Baresi, Maldini, Costacurta.


Guarda divorziamo subito , prima di sposarci , questa è troppo grossa !


----------



## francoff (20 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ti ho tolto l'amicizia su Fb e sei bloccata su wup. Sappilo


Sei interista farfi ?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sei interista farfi ?


Milanista


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Guarda divorziamo subito , prima di sposarci , questa è troppo grossa !


.
Lei niente Gutturnio


----------



## Fairman (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Per un problema amministrativo domenica torno a Tangeri . Solo 4 o 5 giorni , mi spiace perché il 25 aprile sarà il compleanno di mio figlio .


Ti capisco, anch'io ne ho saltato qualcuno di compleanni, è il rovescio di certe medaglie.
Sono sicuro tuo figlio capirà.


----------



## francoff (20 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Lei niente Gutturnio


Lei nn si è mai proposta , penso sia astemia


----------



## francoff (20 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Ti capisco, anch'io ne ho saltato qualcuno di compleanni, è il rovescio di certe medaglie.
> Sono sicuro tuo figlio capirà.


Vero ma nn me l aspettavo . Notizia di una ora fa


----------



## trilobita (20 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una difesa impenetrabile e Chiellini perfetto. Ho pensato a Baresi, Maldini, Costacurta.


Costacurta?????
Ma se non era per gli altri due e Filippo Galli,Costacurta lo conosceresti solo perché ha una moglie bona e basta


----------



## Cuore infranto (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Guarda divorziamo subito , prima di sposarci , questa è troppo grossa !


Ti sposo io


----------



## Divì (20 Aprile 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Ti sposo io


Stiamo calmi, l'ho visto prima io, e poi tu non sei un uomo?


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> falso allarme.....me lo avevate detto tutti....che fifa....ho pensato ai ragazzi senza di me, alla condizione economica senza il mio stipendio, avrebbero mangiato ugualmente ma con 2 stipendi le opportunità che puoi offrire a loro sono ben diverse...il mio pensiero era costantemente là.....


:up:


----------



## iosolo (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Vero ma nn me l aspettavo . Notizia di una ora fa


Portalo con te. 
Portali tutti. Tanto c'è ponte.


----------



## francoff (20 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Portalo con te.
> Portali tutti. Tanto c'è ponte.


Non hanno il passaporto i ragazzi


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Lei nn si è mai proposta , penso sia astemia


Ah pensavo ti fosse chiaro che Milano é un pacchetto unico comprensivo di un tot di utenti


----------



## francoff (20 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Stiamo calmi, l'ho visto prima io, e poi tu non sei un uomo?


Mi pareva di ricordare fosse ommo ... stavo andando a vedere il suo profilo ! Sono all antica . Preferisco DIVI'


----------



## francoff (20 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ah pensavo ti fosse chiaro che Milano é un pacchetto unico comprensivo di un tot di utenti


Quindi quanti siete ? Ho una casetta in collina , con cantina e cambusa ben rifornite, ma è piccola


----------



## Divì (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Quindi quanti siete ? Ho una casetta in collina , con cantina e cambusa ben fornite, ma è piccola


6 o 7.... dai ci stringiamo!


----------



## Cuore infranto (20 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Stiamo calmi, l'ho visto prima io, e poi tu non sei un uomo?


Era riferito a Brunetta


----------



## iosolo (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Quindi quanti siete ? Ho una casetta in collina , con cantina e cambusa ben rifornite, ma è piccola


Questa discriminazione solo per le milanesi non vale 
Cantina e cambusa ben rifornite :carneval::carneval::carneval: anch'io anch'io


----------



## francoff (20 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Questa discriminazione solo per le milanesi non vale
> Cantina e cambusa ben rifornite :carneval::carneval::carneval: anch'io anch'io


Ti aspettiamo


----------



## Carola (20 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Costacurta?????
> Ma se non era per gli altri due e Filippo Galli,Costacurta lo conosceresti solo perché ha una moglie bona e basta


Va  be facciamoli parlare
Rosiconi
Intanto.noi si vince 
Gli altri chiacchierano


----------



## Carola (20 Aprile 2017)

Anche mio figlio settimana scorsa ma ha rimediato week dopo
Via Skype ha visto torta  candele e 9 barbari  adolescenti che poi hanno dormito da me


----------



## Cuore infranto (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi pareva di ricordare fosse ommo ... stavo andando a vedere il suo profilo ! Sono all antica . Preferisco DIVI'


Calma calma, è vero che con quello che è successo sono sottosopra ................. ma sono e rimango più all'antica di te


----------



## Cuore infranto (20 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Va  be facciamoli parlare
> Rosiconi
> Intanto.noi si vince
> Gli altri chiacchierano


Cominci a piacermi :up:


----------



## Fairman (20 Aprile 2017)

Va bè, vuol dire  che berrò da solo visto che nessuno mi invita


----------



## spleen (20 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Va bè, vuol dire  che berrò da solo visto che nessuno mi invita


Se vieni verso est una sosta con annessa "ombra" è d' obbligo.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Carola ha detto:


> Va  be facciamoli parlare
> Rosiconi
> Intanto.noi si vince
> Gli altri chiacchierano


Ma anche se non si vince, si sogna...
E ai più alti livelli.

E gli altri pensano a come battere il Chievo e il Crotone

A ognuno i propri cieli in cui volare

Comunque rispetto al.Nostro livello, modesti ma simpatici questi ragazzi del Barcellona, vero?

Anche volenterosi, devo dire..

Se rigiochiamo altre 3 volte secondo me un gol alla fine ce lo fanno


----------



## trilobita (20 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma anche se non si vince, si sogna...
> E ai più alti livelli.
> 
> E gli altri pensano a come battere il Chievo e il Crotone
> ...


Se poi l'arbitro decide di punire i falli di mano in area,forse ve ne fanno anche più di uno....


----------



## Cuore infranto (20 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Se vieni verso est una sosta con annessa "ombra" è d' obbligo.


Mi posso aggiungere


----------



## spleen (20 Aprile 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Mi posso aggiungere


Certo.


----------



## Divì (20 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo.


Solo uomini? Niente mature signore ancora carine automunite?


----------



## spleen (20 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Solo uomini? Niente mature signore ancora carine automunite?


Sciocca, non lo sai forse che io per te.. ....:inlove:
certo che ti puoi unire....


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Sciocca, non lo sai forse che io per te.. ....:inlove:
> certo che ti puoi unire....


Meno mature, passabili e automunite?


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2017)

E mature, cesse e tra poco neanche più automunite?


----------



## Fairman (20 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Se vieni verso est una sosta con annessa "ombra" è d' obbligo.


Può darsi, io stò al sud, molto al sud (non cominciate a darmi del terrone)


----------



## spleen (20 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Meno mature, passabili e automunite?


Direi che va bene, certo.


----------



## spleen (20 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E mature, cesse e tra poco neanche più automunite?


Ti veniamo a prendere. 
Eppoi non ci sono donne veramente cesse.


----------



## spleen (20 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Può darsi, io stò al sud, molto al sud (non cominciate a darmi del terrone)


Per me non è mai una questione geografica.


----------



## Cuore infranto (20 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo.


Non è che abbiamo già bevuto qualche ombra assieme


----------



## Divì (20 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E mature, cesse e tra poco neanche più automunite?


Ti di un passaggio


----------



## Divì (20 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Può darsi, io stò al sud, molto al sud (non cominciate a darmi del terrone)


Col Frecciarossa, ormai ......


----------



## spleen (20 Aprile 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Non è che abbiamo già bevuto qualche ombra assieme


Podaria anca esser.


----------



## Cuore infranto (20 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Podaria anca esser.


Le proprio vera che El mondo le CEO


----------



## Fairman (20 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Col Frecciarossa, ormai ......


In aereo, nel mio sud il Frecciarossa non arriva c'è il mare di mezzo.


----------



## Divì (20 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> In aereo, nel mio sud il Frecciarossa non arriva c'è il mare di mezzo.


Siciliano?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma anche se non si vince, si sogna...
> E ai più alti livelli.
> 
> E gli altri pensano a come battere il Chievo e il Crotone
> ...


Quello bassetto con la barba ha fatto un bel passaggio, si farà.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E mature, cesse e tra poco neanche più automunite?


Sono il taxi ufficiale ti tradi sappilo


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Meno mature, passabili e automunite?


E di una bellezza ormai trascorsa da mo?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2017)

Certo che le donne di tradi si fanno una pubblicità della madonna eh


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che le donne di tradi si fanno una pubblicità della madonna eh


Vabbè ma se l'altra sera sembravamo le quattro di Sex & The city? :carneval:


----------



## Frithurik (20 Aprile 2017)

:up::up::up:





francoff ha detto:


> falso allarme.....me lo avevate detto tutti....che fifa....ho pensato ai ragazzi senza di me, alla condizione economica senza il mio stipendio, avrebbero mangiato ugualmente ma con 2 stipendi le opportunità che puoi offrire a loro sono ben diverse...il mio pensiero era costantemente là.....


Per me oggi giornata di merdissima, almeno una bella notizia mi ci voleva , sono con te :up::up::up:


----------



## Carola (20 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma anche se non si vince, si sogna...
> E ai più alti livelli.
> 
> E gli altri pensano a come battere il Chievo e il Crotone
> ...


Si  Alla fine li abbiamo anche consolati che erano un pochetto abbattuti 
E che pensavano di farne la remuntada 

So' ragazzi


----------



## Carola (20 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Può darsi, io stò al sud, molto al sud (non cominciate a darmi del terrone)


Che culo
Io sto al nord bleah


----------



## Carola (20 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> In aereo, nel mio sud il Frecciarossa non arriva c'è il mare di mezzo.


Sicilia ???

Non mi dire


----------



## Fairman (20 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Sicilia ???
> 
> Non mi dire


Ebbene si


----------



## Skorpio (20 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se poi l'arbitro decide di punire i falli di mano in area,forse ve ne fanno anche più di uno....


Falli di mano? Ma dove...?


----------



## Carola (20 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Ebbene si


Bellooooooooo
Io verrò giù a giugno non n vedo  L ora


----------



## trilobita (20 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Falli di mano? Ma dove...?


Scherzo....di calcio non so quasi niente,volevo solo far irritare qualche tifoso juventino.
Comunque hanno messo sotto il Barcellona e,visto che gli spagnoli in motogp dominano,ho avuto piacere vedere una squadra italiana sovrastarli...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma se l'altra sera sembravamo le quattro di Sex & The city? :carneval:


Ahahah vero avevo dimenticato


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ahahah vero avevo dimenticato


Io Samantha sputata.



Proprio uno sputo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fairman (20 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Bellooooooooo
> Io verrò giù a giugno non n vedo  L ora


E'bello già da adesso anche se un po fresco


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Solo uomini? Niente mature signore ancora carine automunite?





farfalla ha detto:


> Meno mature, passabili e automunite?





Cielo ha detto:


> E mature, cesse e tra poco neanche più automunite?





Brunetta ha detto:


> E di una bellezza ormai trascorsa da mo?





farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che le donne di tradi si fanno una pubblicità della madonna eh


... sto ridendo... quando vi ci mettete siete troppo forti!


----------



## Carola (20 Aprile 2017)

Uff Parigi
Sono piena di amici la 
Qnd sento queste cose il pensiero stupido e 'che potevo portarli via da st Europa i miei figli
Anche se vivere negli emirati mi farebbe schifo solo X un discorso di sicurezza 

Lo so che non regge come discorso e che dobbiamo conviverci con qnto accade ma ...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Uff Parigi
> Sono piena di amici la
> Qnd sento queste cose il pensiero stupido e 'che potevo portarli via da st Europa i miei figli
> Anche se vivere negli emirati mi farebbe schifo solo X un discorso di sicurezza
> ...


Più pericoloso attraversare la strada andando a scuola.


----------



## Carola (21 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più pericoloso attraversare la strada andando a scuola.


Si lo so


----------



## Foglia (21 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti veniamo a prendere.
> Eppoi non ci sono donne veramente cesse.


Occhei grazie


----------



## Foglia (21 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ti di un passaggio


Grazie bis


----------



## Foglia (21 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono il taxi ufficiale ti tradi sappilo


.... E grazie tris


----------



## Fairman (23 Aprile 2017)

Franco, buon viaggio e buon ritorno


----------



## Frithurik (23 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Franco, buon viaggio e buon ritorno


anche da parte mia
:bandiera:


----------



## mistral (23 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> falso allarme.....me lo avevate detto tutti....che fifa....ho pensato ai ragazzi senza di me, alla condizione economica senza il mio stipendio, avrebbero mangiato ugualmente ma con 2 stipendi le opportunità che puoi offrire a loro sono ben diverse...il mio pensiero era costantemente là.....


Sono presa da una marea di cose ma sono entrata per sapere come andava.Felicissima di leggere buone nuove,già si sta così male dopo aver scoperto che la persona più importante per noi ci ha traditi che il pensiero di stare male e non riuscire a chiedere il suo aiuto sarebbe troppo.
Oggi è il mio compleanno e quello che ho letto è un bel regalo..


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Sono presa da una marea di cose ma sono entrata per sapere come andava.Felicissima di leggere buone nuove,già si sta così male dopo aver scoperto che la persona più importante per noi ci ha traditi che il pensiero di stare male e non riuscire a chiedere il suo aiuto sarebbe troppo.
> Oggi è il mio compleanno e quello che ho letto è un bel regalo..


Auguri!


----------



## Frithurik (24 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Sono presa da una marea di cose ma sono entrata per sapere come andava.Felicissima di leggere buone nuove,già si sta così male dopo aver scoperto che la persona più importante per noi ci ha traditi che il pensiero di stare male e non riuscire a chiedere il suo aiuto sarebbe troppo.
> *Oggi è il mio compleanno e quello che ho letto è un bel regalo*..


Auguri.


----------



## francoff (24 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Sono presa da una marea di cose ma sono entrata per sapere come andava.Felicissima di leggere buone nuove,già si sta così male dopo aver scoperto che la persona più importante per noi ci ha traditi che il pensiero di stare male e non riuscire a chiedere il suo aiuto sarebbe troppo.
> Oggi è il mio compleanno e quello che ho letto è un bel regalo..


auguri e grazie per avermi pensato


----------



## Andrea Lila (24 Aprile 2017)

Felice per [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION]  

Auguri [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] (io e te dobbiamo parlare un po' prima o poi).


----------



## Fairman (24 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Sono presa da una marea di cose ma sono entrata per sapere come andava.Felicissima di leggere buone nuove,già si sta così male dopo aver scoperto che la persona più importante per noi ci ha traditi che il pensiero di stare male e non riuscire a chiedere il suo aiuto sarebbe troppo.
> Oggi è il mio compleanno e quello che ho letto è un bel regalo..


Lo leggo adesso, un pò di ritardo, ma tanti auguri.


----------



## Fairman (24 Aprile 2017)

Franco, il viaggio è andato bene ?    Quando torni ?


----------



## francoff (24 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Franco, il viaggio è andato bene ?    Quando torni ?


Viaggio bene grazie . Oramai L ho fatto talmente tante volte che le hostess del air maroc mi riconoscono ! Tornerò venerdì o sabato


----------



## mistral (24 Aprile 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Felice per @_francoff_
> 
> Auguri @_mistral_ (io e te dobbiamo parlare un po' prima o poi).


 [MENTION=6790]Andrea Lila[/MENTION] ,sei sconvolta di sapere che anche io ho una data di compleanno ?
Whtsappami


----------



## mistral (24 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Lo leggo adesso, un pò di ritardo, ma tanti auguri.


Grazie a te e grazie a tutti per gli Auguri


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Grazie a te e grazie a tutti per gli Auguri


Auguri!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Auguri!


Te li avevo già fatti?
Sono rimbambita


----------



## mistral (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Te li avevo già fatti?
> Sono rimbambita


É giusta la seconda che hai scritto :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> É giusta la seconda che hai scritto :rotfl:


:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## francoff (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy:


Sei L unica del gruppetto femminile di Milano attiva ? Le altre in giro ?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sei L unica del gruppetto femminile di Milano attiva ? Le altre in giro ?


Io sono sono stata assente ieri


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sei L unica del gruppetto femminile di Milano attiva ? Le altre in giro ?


Eccomi
Ho avuto un pomeriggio movimentato e una quasi serata ancora peggio


----------



## Andrea Lila (24 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> @_Andrea Lila_ ,sei sconvolta di sapere che anche io ho una data di compleanno ?
> Whtsappami


Siema 

Ti whatsappo con i segnali di fumo o preferisci il piccione viaggiatore?


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Sono presa da una marea di cose ma sono entrata per sapere come andava.Felicissima di leggere buone nuove,già si sta così male dopo aver scoperto che la persona più importante per noi ci ha traditi che il pensiero di stare male e non riuscire a chiedere il suo aiuto sarebbe troppo.
> Oggi è il mio compleanno e quello che ho letto è un bel regalo..


Augurissimi Mistral :cincin:


----------



## Divì (24 Aprile 2017)

Auguri mistral


----------



## francoff (25 Aprile 2017)

*A proposito di auguri*

Alcune amiche , che ringrazio , mi hanno fatto gli auguri .....la data e' a caxxo .... anno giusto ma mese e giorno sono a caxxo ... li compiro'  il 27 luglio .


----------



## Fairman (25 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Alcune amiche , che ringrazio , mi hanno fatto gli auguri .....la data e' a caxxo .... anno giusto ma mese e giorno sono a caxxo ... li compiro'  il 27 luglio .


Si sono portate avanti con il lavoro, il tuo profilo le aveva comunque indirizzate correttamente.

Quando vedo queste date di nascita, 16 anni meno di me.

Che invidia


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Alcune amiche , che ringrazio , mi hanno fatto gli auguri .....la data e' a caxxo .... anno giusto ma mese e giorno sono a caxxo ... li compiro'  il 27 luglio .


L'importante è mettere fieno in cascina


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Alcune amiche , che ringrazio , mi hanno fatto gli auguri .....la data e' a caxxo .... anno giusto ma mese e giorno sono a caxxo ... li compiro'  il 27 luglio .


Vabbè ti si sono anticipati, meglio prima che per nulla


----------



## francoff (25 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ti si sono anticipati, meglio prima che per nulla


Fiamma perdonami


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Fiamma perdonami


E di cosa ...mi sono portata avanti


----------



## francoff (29 Aprile 2017)

Arrivato a Casablanca , ora attendo volo per Malpensa


----------



## Fairman (29 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Arrivato a Casablanca , ora attendo volo per Malpensa


Buon viaggio amico mio


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Arrivato a Casablanca , ora attendo volo per Malpensa


Quanto da Casablanca?


----------



## Fairman (2 Maggio 2017)

Ciao Franco, come và? E da sabato che non ti si sente.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E di cosa ...mi sono portata avanti


Beh.. io non lo perdonerei, comunque fate voi..


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Ciao Franco, come và? E da sabato che non ti si sente.


Molto bene grazie . Ho dedicato questi giorni a noi . Dovrò stare fuori una notte anche questa settimana ma è una notte sola e partiro' in auto .


----------



## Fairman (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Molto bene grazie . Ho dedicato questi giorni a noi . Dovrò stare fuori una notte anche questa settimana ma è una notte sola e partiro' in auto .



Sono veramente contento per te. C'è la farete ne sono sicuro.


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Sono veramente contento per te. C'è la farete ne sono sicuro.


Io sono molto diverso . Ho cambiato molto di me modificando le mie aspettative .


----------



## Fairman (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Io sono molto diverso . Ho cambiato molto di me .


Hai intrapreso un percorso corretto, restare fermi non porta miglioramenti.


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Hai intrapreso un percorso corretto, restare fermi non porta miglioramenti.


Non lo so dove arriverò . So che ora vedo mia moglie in modo meno ostile , sono più tranquillo e sono felice quando lei è con me . Da quando sono tornato , da sabato sera


----------



## Fairman (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non lo so dove arriverò . So che ora vedo mia moglie in modo meno ostile , sono più tranquillo e sono felice quando lei è con me . Da quando sono tornato , da sabato sera


Sono contento per te, guarda solo avanti, e il tempo come ha già fatto, ti aiuterà ancora


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. io non lo perdonerei, comunque fate voi..


Ah ah ah mi era capitato anche con [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] se non sbaglio 
Ora ogni volta che leggo compleanno di ....
Tremo per la gaffe dietro l'angolo :rofl:


----------



## Divì (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non lo so dove arriverò . So che ora vedo mia moglie in modo meno ostile , sono più tranquillo e sono felice quando lei è con me . Da quando sono tornato , da sabato sera



Sei stato bravo. Io ho impiegato un sacco di tempo ad arrivare ad un risultato analogo.

Avanti così


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Sei stato bravo. Io ho impiegato un sacco di tempo ad arrivare ad un risultato analogo.
> 
> Avanti così


ci sono arrivato di traverso.....martedì sono uscito con una donna, la direttrice della banca con cui lavoriamo qui , uscita bissata venerdì sera. Io sto bene, sensi di colpa zero, quando sono tornato ho abbracciato mia moglie e alla sera per la prima volta abbiamo fatto l amore( una volta avevamo scopato)....non so sarà il senso di colpa, sarà il senso di rivalsa, sarà l essere scelto senza il bagaglio che può condizionare la scelta di una donna( anni assieme , casa, figli)....comunque mi sento diverso ..... sono due vite distanti 2 mila km......


----------



## mistral (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ci sono arrivato di traverso.....martedì sono uscito con una donna, la direttrice della banca con cui lavoriamo qui , uscita bissata venerdì sera. Io sto bene, sensi di colpa zero, quando sono tornato ho abbracciato mia moglie e alla sera per la prima volta abbiamo fatto l amore( una volta avevamo scopato)....non so sarà il senso di colpa, sarà il senso di rivalsa, sarà l essere scelto senza il bagaglio che può condizionare la scelta di una donna( anni assieme , casa, figli)....comunque mi sento diverso ..... sono due vite distanti 2 mila km......


Quindi tradire a tua volta ti ha sollevato dal peso del tradimento che hai subíto?
Alcuni hanno scritto  che non risolve nulla,altri sono stati peggio .Felice di sapere che a te il chiodo schiaccia chiodo abbia ridato serenità,e in termini di tempo e denaro costa meno della terapia  :up:


----------



## Fairman (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ci sono arrivato di traverso.....martedì sono uscito con una donna, la direttrice della banca con cui lavoriamo qui , uscita bissata venerdì sera. Io sto bene, sensi di colpa zero, quando sono tornato ho abbracciato mia moglie e alla sera per la prima volta abbiamo fatto l amore( una volta avevamo scopato)....non so sarà il senso di colpa, sarà il senso di rivalsa, sarà l essere scelto senza il bagaglio che può condizionare la scelta di una donna( anni assieme , casa, figli)....comunque mi sento diverso ..... sono due vite distanti 2 mila km......


Non penso sia importante il percorso che ti ha portato ad una svolta, l'importante è che questa svolta ci sia stata.

Un matrimonio ventennale, due figli, sono una cosa importante, è giusto mantenere tutto in vita e continuare.


----------



## Homer (2 Maggio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Quindi tradire a tua volta ti ha sollevato dal peso del tradimento che hai subíto?
> Alcuni hanno scritto  che non risolve nulla,altri sono stati peggio .Felice di sapere che a te il chiodo schiaccia chiodo abbia ridato serenità,e in termini di tempo e denaro costa meno della terapia  :up:


Ma magari non ci ha fatto niente.....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2017)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma magari non ci ha fatto niente.....


Io voglio sapere


----------



## Lostris (2 Maggio 2017)

Non so se sia questo il caso... 
io comunque non credo che tradire possa aiutare a superare un tradimento.. almeno, non nel modo migliore. 

Ognuno sicuramente trova la sua strada, su questo non discuto. Per me sarebbe, oltre una mortificazione di me stessa, uno svilire ulteriormente il rapporto.
Sempre che davvero lo si voglia salvare..


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non so se sia questo il caso...
> io comunque non credo che tradire possa aiutare a superare un tradimento.. almeno, non nel modo migliore.
> 
> Ognuno sicuramente trova la sua strada, su questo non discuto. Per me sarebbe, oltre una mortificazione di me stessa, uno svilire ulteriormente il rapporto.
> Sempre che davvero lo si voglia salvare..


Sinceramente non saprei cosa rispondere . La situazione :sono partito che non la toccavo , mi dava fastidio averla vicino . Da sabato sera la cerco , voglio la sua compagnia , oggi l ho messaggiata e lei ne è stata sorpresa e felice ed io felice di farlo .In casa bella armonia : nuovamente una famiglia . Per ora mi accontento di questo


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sinceramente non saprei cosa rispondere . La situazione :sono partito che non la toccavo , mi dava fastidio averla vicino . Da sabato sera la cerco , voglio la sua compagnia , oggi l ho messaggiata e lei ne è stata sorpresa e felice ed io felice di farlo .Per ora mi accontento di questo


Ma sei stato con la bancaria?


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sei stato con la bancaria?


Non ho capito. Stato intendi carnalmente ? Si , venerdì a casa mia .


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Stato intendi carnalmente ? Si , venerdì a casa mia .


E, oltre alla Tu reazione, come senti di aver vissuto questa cosa?
Hai pareggiato?
Hai lenito il dolore?
Hai provato a te stesso che si può fare senza farsi travolgere?


----------



## Foglia (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sinceramente non saprei cosa rispondere . La situazione :sono partito che non la toccavo , mi dava fastidio averla vicino . Da sabato sera la cerco , voglio la sua compagnia , oggi l ho messaggiata e lei ne è stata sorpresa e felice ed io felice di farlo .In casa bella armonia : nuovamente una famiglia . Per ora mi accontento di questo


Non riesco proprio a entrare nella tua ottica: hai una situazione familiare che ancora non sai se cestinare o meno. Di lei hai perso la fiducia al punto tale da non voler condividere preoccupazioni tue che comunque al momento la riguarderebbero, sia pure indirettamente. Sei in questo limbo, dove un giorno scrivi che te ne vuoi allontanare, e il giorno dopo che vorresti trovare il modo per riavvicinarti. Il che secondo me è normale, per un tradito. Ma.... In tutto questo casino, dove ancora non hai deciso cosa farai, vai con un'altra e il giorno dopo credi di avere ristabilito armonia in famiglia? Mi sa che non è così semplice.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non riesco proprio a entrare nella tua ottica: hai una situazione familiare che ancora non sai se cestinare o meno. Di lei hai perso la fiducia al punto tale da non voler condividere preoccupazioni tue che comunque al momento la riguarderebbero, sia pure indirettamente. Sei in questo limbo, dove un giorno scrivi che te ne vuoi allontanare, e il giorno dopo che vorresti trovare il modo per riavvicinarti. Il che secondo me è normale, per un tradito. Ma.... In tutto questo casino, dove ancora non hai deciso cosa farai, vai con un'altra e il giorno dopo credi di avere ristabilito armonia in famiglia? Mi sa che non è così semplice.


Per me ha dato uno zuccherino all' orgoglio ferito.


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Stato intendi carnalmente ? Si , venerdì a casa mia .



Una "botta" di vita .
Perché l'hai fatto ha poca importanza secondo me l'importante è che ti sei sentito bene.


----------



## Foglia (2 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me ha dato uno zuccherino all' orgoglio ferito.



Per me ha sommato casino al casino che già aveva in casa. Come ha detto  [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION], comunque: se e' servito laddove non può arrivare neppure la terapia di coppia, 

Per me il rischio è che nulla si sia risolto: e che anzi ora lui si senta legittimato a tradire. Non so se possa essere una soluzione.


----------



## Lostris (2 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Una "botta" di vita .
> Perché l'hai fatto ha poca importanza secondo me l'importante è che ti sei sentito bene.


il perché ha poca importanza? 

Boh. 
Io fossi in lui invece cercherei proprio di capire a fondo ció che lo ha spinto a farlo. Soprattutto nella precarietà del suo contesto di coppia.

Siccome è stato tradito allora gli sì dà una bella pacca sulla spalla e vai così?
Stiamo parlando comunque di un tradimento.


----------



## Fairman (2 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non riesco proprio a entrare nella tua ottica: hai una situazione familiare che ancora non sai se cestinare o meno. Di lei hai perso la fiducia al punto tale da non voler condividere preoccupazioni tue che comunque al momento la riguarderebbero, sia pure indirettamente. Sei in questo limbo, dove un giorno scrivi che te ne vuoi allontanare, e il giorno dopo che vorresti trovare il modo per riavvicinarti. Il che secondo me è normale, per un tradito. Ma.... In tutto questo casino, dove ancora non hai deciso cosa farai, vai con un'altra e il giorno dopo credi di avere ristabilito armonia in famiglia? Mi sa che non è così semplice.


In certi momenti, diciamo confusi, ci si sente in quel limbo che tu hai citato, e le azioni, che nei momenti di razionalità si valuterebbero o addirittura non si prenderebbero in considerazione, si fanno.

Dall'esterno potranno essere viste come sbagliate o tutte le altre cose che vorremo dire, ma, e non perchè sia uomo e voglia dare una visione di genere, io in una situazione come quella che vive Franco da un pò, e che ho vissuto anch'io, non mi sento di puntare il dito su quanto ci ha raccontato.
 Qualunque sia la strada percorsa, se ha comunque conseguito la prima tappa, una riappacificazione, così importante dopo tanto distacco, guarderei avanti e lo incoraggerei, non mettiamogli altri pensieri.


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> il perché ha poca importanza?
> 
> Boh.
> Io fossi in lui invece cercherei proprio di capire a fondo ció che lo ha spinto a farlo. Soprattutto nella precarietà del suo contesto di coppia.
> ...


Ma perché bisogna sempre capire, interrogarsi ecc.
In questo momento ha bisogno di stare bene e come scrive pare che lo stia.
Poi il dopo si vedrà.


----------



## Fairman (2 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me ha dato uno zuccherino all' orgoglio ferito.


E se anche fosse? Tu ci sei passata, sai come si perde la razionalità.

Si farebbe qualunque cosa per riportare indietro l'orologio, ma non si può.


----------



## Divì (2 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> In certi momenti, diciamo confusi, ci si sente in quel limbo che tu hai citato, e le azioni, che nei momenti di razionalità si valuterebbero o addirittura non si prenderebbero in considerazione, si fanno.
> 
> Dall'esterno potranno essere viste come sbagliate o tutte le altre cose che vorremo dire, ma, e non perchè sia uomo e voglia dare una visione di genere, io in una situazione come quella che vive Franco da un pò, e che ho vissuto anch'io, non mi sento di puntare il dito su quanto ci ha raccontato.
> Qualunque sia la strada percorsa, se ha comunque conseguito la prima tappa, una riappacificazione, così importante dopo tanto distacco, guarderei avanti e lo incoraggerei, non mettiamogli altri pensieri.


Quoto.


----------



## Lostris (2 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma perché bisogna sempre capire, interrogarsi ecc.
> In questo momento ha bisogno di stare bene e come scrive pare che lo stia.
> Poi il dopo si vedrà.


Non è che bisogna sempre capire, ma tradire non è come imbruttirsi sul divano con un secchio di gelato guardando film osceni.

Tradire è un atto che normalmente ha un certo peso, se parliamo di persone con un certo ventaglio di valori.
il conto prima o poi arriva e può anche essere salato... essere "pronti" non la trovo una cosa brutta.


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non è che bisogna sempre capire, ma tradire non è come imbruttirsi sul divano con un secchio di gelato guardando film osceni.
> 
> Tradire è un atto che normalmente ha un certo peso, se parliamo di persone con un certo ventaglio di valori.
> il conto prima o poi arriva e può anche essere salato... essere "pronti" non la trovo una cosa brutta.


Nel caso specifico, pensi che Franco sia una persona superficiale?????
Io non credo è solo che se prima del tradimento (della moglie) lui sicuramente avrebbe fatto finto di niente e la serata sarebbe terminata li non in camera.


----------



## ipazia (2 Maggio 2017)

La questione del tradimento riguarda per gran parte, al netto dei discorsoni sulla profanazione del corpo, il segreto di sè. 

Tenuto con la persona con cui si è pattuito di condividere verità. 

Fondare una ricostruzione sul segreto di un'azione, fatta per re-azione fra l'altro di cui non ci si assume paternità, non è il massimo della furbizia. Se si vuol fondare basi di sincerità. Se no è uguale. Segreto più segreto meno, non fa molta differenza. In fondo.  

Però, ecco....non è che un tradimento è diverso da un altro. 
Se io tradisco perchè l'altro mi ha tradito e gli do un altro nome, faccio come i bambini che dicono "ha iniziato luuuuiiiii!!!" Sempre liberi tutti secondo me. 
Ma ogni cosa ha un nome. 

Mica che se bicchiere lo chiamo sedia, mi ci posso sedere sopra...

Io penso ne parlerei...1 a 1. 
Fight! 

EDIT: nessun dito contro. Sia chiaro. Non avrebbe il minimo senso, secondo me non ce l'ha mai senso il dito contro.


----------



## Foglia (2 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> In certi momenti, diciamo confusi, ci si sente in quel limbo che tu hai citato, e le azioni, che nei momenti di razionalità si valuterebbero o addirittura non si prenderebbero in considerazione, si fanno.
> 
> Dall'esterno potranno essere viste come sbagliate o tutte le altre cose che vorremo dire, ma, e non perchè sia uomo e voglia dare una visione di genere, io in una situazione come quella che vive Franco da un pò, e che ho vissuto anch'io, non mi sento di puntare il dito su quanto ci ha raccontato.
> Qualunque sia la strada percorsa, se ha comunque conseguito la prima tappa, una riappacificazione, così importante dopo tanto distacco, guarderei avanti e lo incoraggerei, non mettiamogli altri pensieri.


Non era mia intenzione puntargli il dito contro.

Solo dire che secondo me, in questa fase, rischia di aggiungere casino al casino. Tanto meglio se la riappacificazione invece è genuina. Però sono scettica.


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> La questione del tradimento riguarda per gran parte, al netto dei discorsoni sulla profanazione del corpo, il segreto di sè.
> 
> Tenuto con la persona con cui si è pattuito di condividere verità.
> 
> ...


Ma hai parlato con Franco e ti ha detto che non dirà niente alla moglie ???????


----------



## ipazia (2 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma hai parlato con Franco e ti ha detto che non dirà niente alla moglie ???????


madò...

Giù le armi...vengo in pace! :carneval:

E' una riflessione, la mia...mi è concesso?


----------



## trilobita (2 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> madò...
> 
> Giù le armi...vengo in pace! :carneval:
> 
> E' una riflessione, la mia...mi è concesso?


Guarda che il suggerimento di spararti era tuo,lui ha solo aderito...


----------



## ipazia (2 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Guarda che il suggerimento di spararti era tuo,lui ha solo aderito...


E perchè mai? 

HO detto cose sbagliate?

EDIT: comunque un arma non sarebbe indicata...serve mano ferma e niente ansie. Il rischio è sparare a caso altrimenti.


----------



## insane (2 Maggio 2017)

Ma mollatelo, Franco ha il diritto di fare quello che vuole. Se questo e' il suo percorso che lo segua; io personalmente non lo biasimo


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non riesco proprio a entrare nella tua ottica: hai una situazione familiare che ancora non sai se cestinare o meno. Di lei hai perso la fiducia al punto tale da non voler condividere preoccupazioni tue che comunque al momento la riguarderebbero, sia pure indirettamente. Sei in questo limbo, dove un giorno scrivi che te ne vuoi allontanare, e il giorno dopo che vorresti trovare il modo per riavvicinarti. Il che secondo me è normale, per un tradito. Ma.... In tutto questo casino, dove ancora non hai deciso cosa farai, vai con un'altra e il giorno dopo credi di avere ristabilito armonia in famiglia? Mi sa che non è così semplice.





Cielo ha detto:


> Per me ha sommato casino al casino che già aveva in casa. Come ha detto  [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION], comunque: se e' servito laddove non può arrivare neppure la terapia di coppia,
> 
> Per me il rischio è che nulla si sia risolto: e che anzi ora lui si senta legittimato a tradire. Non so se possa essere una soluzione.





Lostris ha detto:


> il perché ha poca importanza?
> 
> Boh.
> Io fossi in lui invece cercherei proprio di capire a fondo ció che lo ha spinto a farlo. Soprattutto nella precarietà del suo contesto di coppia.
> ...





ipazia ha detto:


> La questione del tradimento riguarda per gran parte, al netto dei discorsoni sulla profanazione del corpo, il segreto di sè.
> 
> Tenuto con la persona con cui si è pattuito di condividere verità.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## ipazia (2 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ma mollatelo, Franco ha il diritto di fare quello che vuole. Se questo e' il suo percorso che lo segua; io personalmente non lo biasimo


E chi starebbe biasimando chi? 

Giusto per capire...


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma hai parlato con Franco e ti ha detto che non dirà niente alla moglie ???????


Non le dirò assolutamente nulla . Non perché voglio restare in vantaggio ma perché non voglio che provi ciò che ho provato io , come smarrimento e tutte le cose che ben sapete ... Poi ripeto , forse sbagliando io nei modi  , ci stiamo finalmente ritrovando e non voglio soprattutto per i figli tornare alla casella 1 .


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


Ma cosa quoti ?


----------



## Foglia (2 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ma mollatelo, Franco ha il diritto di fare quello che vuole. Se questo e' il suo percorso che lo segua; io personalmente non lo biasimo


Boh. Non è che il fatto di essere tradito ti dia automaticamente il patentino per fare quello che vuoi. Comunque non stavo criticando che sia andato con un'altra donna, ma che lo abbia fatto in un momento in cui ancora non sa quello che vuol fare della sua famiglia. E riprendo il discorso di prima: non credo abbia il diritto di tradire sua moglie. Ha il diritto di scegliere se continuare a stare con lei. Dopo di che, non lo biasimo certo per il fatto in se', piuttosto dubito possa essergli utile ai fini di quella che sembrerebbe l'armonia in famiglia di un colpo ritrovata.


----------



## ipazia (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non le dirò assolutamente nulla . Non perché voglio restare in vantaggio ma perché non voglio che provi ciò che ho provato io , come smarrimento e tutte le cose che ben sapete ... Poi ripeto , forse sbagliando io nei modi  , ci stiamo finalmente ritrovando e non voglio soprattutto per i figli tornare alla casella 1 .


Lo dico in apertura, nessun giudizio. Seriamente. 

Sei sicuro di non voler dire nulla? 

Il segreto di sè, tira su muri. Anche se al momento sembra abbatterli. 

E' una delle sensazioni del tradire, davvero. Sembra che la relazione ufficiale si alleggerisca. MA è una illusione. 

Lei, in ogni caso, non potrà MAI, provare quello che hai provato tu. 
Le sensazioni non si scambiano. 

...e tu non potrai MAI provare quello che ha provato lei. 

Stai attento franco...ti stai muovendo in un gioco di specchi.

Poi, come è stato detto, è il tuo percorso. Ma cerca di aver cura di te.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> E se anche fosse? Tu ci sei passata, sai come si perde la razionalità.
> 
> Si farebbe qualunque cosa per riportare indietro l'orologio, ma non si può.


Si fa quel che si può.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma cosa quoti ?


I post che condivido 
Sono davvero contenta che tu ti senta meglio e che ti riavvicini a tua moglie
Mi è incomprensibile quello che hai fatto.
E l'idea che ti sia riavvicinato a lei dopo aver scopato con un'altra della quale dubito ti interessi un  granché è lontano dal mio modo di essere 
Poi ripeto ognuno esc da certe situazioni come può e sa. 
Tua moglie da subito si è mostrata decisa nel riconquistarti e ora la immagino contenta dal tuo avvicinamento. Spero non scopra mai cosa ti ha fatto riavvicinare


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Una "botta" di vita .
> Perché l'hai fatto ha poca importanza secondo me l'importante è che ti sei sentito bene.


Non solo botta di vita , anzi quello è il meno tendente a zero...l essere scelto per me e non anche per quello che rappresento dopo che lei ha pensato di lasciarmi . Essere scelto da una donna bella , interessante ed intelligente . Una donna che fece L università a Parigi , lavoro' li' 2 anni per essere poi trasferita al suo paese . Una donna dolcissima ma tosta e determinata che sta facendo carriera in un paese profondamente maschilista per religione e per ignoranza  dove ci sono disuguaglianze di genere vere e pesanti ... altro che le cavolate di cui vi lamentate in Italia .


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh. Non è che il fatto di essere tradito ti dia automaticamente il patentino per fare quello che vuoi. Comunque non stavo criticando che sia andato con un'altra donna, ma che lo abbia fatto in un momento in cui ancora non sa quello che vuol fare della sua famiglia. E riprendo il discorso di prima: non credo abbia il diritto di tradire sua moglie. Ha il diritto di scegliere se continuare a stare con lei. Dopo di che, non lo biasimo certo per il fatto in se', piuttosto dubito possa essergli utile ai fini di quella che sembrerebbe l'armonia in famiglia di un colpo ritrovata.


Ecco lo hai detto meglio di me


----------



## Lostris (2 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Nel caso specifico, pensi che Franco sia una persona superficiale?????
> Io non credo è solo che se prima del tradimento (della moglie) lui sicuramente avrebbe fatto finto di niente e la serata sarebbe terminata li non in camera.


Al contrario, non penso proprio sia una persona superficiale.

Non so quanto ponderata sia stata la scelta di tradire a sua volta, ma anche se fosse stata superficiale dettata dall'esigenza immediata di stare bene, per me un'azione non qualifica una persona.

Posso però non condividere appieno questo tipo di percorso.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non solo botta di vita , anzi quello è il meno tendente a zero...l essere scelto per me e non anche per quello che rappresento dopo che lei ha pensato di lasciarmi . Essere scelto da una donna bella , interessante ed intelligente . Una donna che fece L università a Parigi , lavoro' li' 2 anni per essere poi trasferita al suo paese . Una donna dolcissima ma tosta e determinata che sta facendo carriera in un paese profondamente maschilista per religione e per ignoranza  dove ci sono disuguaglianze di genere vere e pesanti ... altro che le cavolate di cui vi lamentate in Italia .


Scelto per cosa? Per una scopata? 
Non è polemica eh cerco davvero di capire 
Pensavo che non ci fosse una donna disposta a venire a letto con te? Avevi bisogno di una conferma?


----------



## Divì (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non le dirò assolutamente nulla . Non perché voglio restare in vantaggio ma perché non voglio che provi ciò che ho provato io , come smarrimento e tutte le cose che ben sapete ... Poi ripeto , forse sbagliando io nei modi  , ci stiamo finalmente ritrovando e non voglio soprattutto per i figli tornare alla casella 1 .


:up:


----------



## Fairman (2 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si fa quel che si può.


Già


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> I post che condivido
> Sono davvero contenta che tu ti senta meglio e che ti riavvicini a tua moglie
> Mi è incomprensibile quello che hai fatto.
> E l'idea che ti sia riavvicinato a lei dopo aver scopato con un'altra della quale dubito ti interessi un  granché è lontano dal mio modo di essere
> ...


Ti sbagli , questa donna mi piace . Sono 2 anni che la conosco e L ho sempre stimata e guardata con ammirazione , ho scritto il resto in altro post . Lei un anno fa circa mi fece capire un certo interesse invitandomi una domenica .. io feci finta di non capire e non andai ... ora qualcosa è cambiato , ma non lei , lei è sempre lei ma io


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non solo botta di vita , anzi quello è il meno tendente a zero...l essere scelto per me e non anche per quello che rappresento dopo che lei ha pensato di lasciarmi . Essere scelto da una donna bella , interessante ed intelligente . Una donna che fece L università a Parigi , lavoro' li' 2 anni per essere poi trasferita al suo paese . Una donna dolcissima ma tosta e determinata che sta facendo carriera in un paese profondamente maschilista per religione e per ignoranza  dove ci sono disuguaglianze di genere vere e pesanti ... altro che le cavolate di cui vi lamentate in Italia .


Hai curato la ferita narcisistica.

Per me il tradimento rompe il patto e, nell'attesa di vedere se si vogliono  prendere i cocci e rimetterli insieme creando un nuovo patto, non c'è niente.
Però, e qui concordo con l'ultimo post di Ipazia, quando si decidere di ferirsi le mani per creare una cosa diversa e nuova, non si possono lasciare dei non detti.

Certamente però bisognerà ferirsi davvero, accettare di farsi male, non tacendo più nulla, anche quanto avvenuto nell'interregno.

I rischi sono grossi sia parlando spietatamente, sia tacendo.

Però ti invidito Francoff a riflettere bene su quello che vuoi davvero fare.
Tornare indietro, come dice bene lerolumi che si vorrebbe, è impossibile.


----------



## Foglia (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non solo botta di vita , anzi quello è il meno tendente a zero...l essere scelto per me e non anche per quello che rappresento dopo che lei ha pensato di lasciarmi . Essere scelto da una donna bella , interessante ed intelligente . Una donna che fece L università a Parigi , lavoro' li' 2 anni per essere poi trasferita al suo paese . Una donna dolcissima ma tosta e determinata che sta facendo carriera in un paese profondamente maschilista per religione e per ignoranza  dove ci sono disuguaglianze di genere vere e pesanti ... altro che le cavolate di cui vi lamentate in Italia .


Apro e chiudo una parentesi. Non è che perché ci sono realtà in cui la donna vive peggio che allora si deve pensare che, qui, ci si sta a lamentare di " cavolate". Altrimenti tutto diventa una cavolata, anche un tradimento, se paragonato ad altre cose della vita.

 Comunque si. Da quel che dici il tuo ego ha avuto un po' di soddisfazione. Fossi in te però, se tieni veramente a ricostruire con tua moglie, metterei la parola fine a questa storia con la manager che ti ha "scelto".


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scelto per cosa? Per una scopata?
> Non è polemica eh cerco davvero di capire
> Pensavo che non ci fosse una donna disposta a venire a letto con te? Avevi bisogno di una conferma?


Ti ho risposto in altro post


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scelto per cosa? Per una scopata?
> Non è polemica eh cerco davvero di capire
> Pensavo che non ci fosse una donna disposta a venire a letto con te? Avevi bisogno di una conferma?





Cielo ha detto:


> Apro e chiudo una parentesi. Non è che perché ci sono realtà in cui la donna vive peggio che allora si deve pensare che, qui, ci si sta a lamentare di " cavolate". Altrimenti tutto diventa una cavolata, anche un tradimento, se paragonato ad altre cose della vita.
> 
> Comunque si. Da quel che dici il tuo ego ha avuto un po' di soddisfazione. Fossi in te però, se tieni veramente a ricostruire con tua moglie, metterei la parola fine a questa storia con la manager che ti ha "scelto".


Mi scuso per la parola cavolate ma prova a vivere la' e vedrai differenze enormi . " scelto " scritto così sembra una presa per il culo


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ti sbagli , questa donna mi piace . Sono 2 anni che la conosco e L ho sempre stimata e guardata con ammirazione , ho scritto il resto in altro post . Lei un anno fa circa mi fece capire un certo interesse invitandomi una domenica .. io feci finta di non capire e non andai ... ora qualcosa è cambiato , ma non lei , lei è sempre lei ma io


Ti senti autorizzato a farlo
È come dire "me la sarei scopata due anni fa ma io sono un uomo fedele però ora chi se ne frega non devo rendere conto a nessuno e finalmente me la scopo"
Con la differenza per me che a casa c'è una donna della quale hai dichiarato entrando qua sei innamorato e alla quale stai facendo pesare GIUSTAMENTE quello che ha fatto e che sta provando a farsi perdonare .
Tanto valeva dirle " guarda riproviamoci ma se mi capita l'occasione rendo pane per focaccia"
Domanda: è stato un episodio o si ripeterà ?


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Apro e chiudo una parentesi. Non è che perché ci sono realtà in cui la donna vive peggio che allora si deve pensare che, qui, ci si sta a lamentare di " cavolate". Altrimenti tutto diventa una cavolata, anche un tradimento, se paragonato ad altre cose della vita.
> 
> Comunque si. Da quel che dici il tuo ego ha avuto un po' di soddisfazione. Fossi in te però, se tieni veramente a ricostruire con tua moglie, metterei la parola fine a questa storia con la manager che ti ha "scelto".


Terminare non lo so . Certo che le 2 vite sono separate . Quando a settembre tornerò li' per 4 o 6 settimane vedremo cosa sarà . Sicuramente non si sovrapporranno mai


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi scuso per la parola cavolate ma prova a vivere la' e vedrai differenze enormi . " scelto " scritto così sembra una presa per il culo


Presa per il culo da parte mia? Spero di no perché non era mia intenzione 
Non ho mai pensato che quando qualcuno vuole scopare con me mi stai scegliendo o mi pensi migliore di chi sa chi. Penso di piacergli probabilmente come gli piacciono altre donne.


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti senti autorizzato a farlo
> È come dire "me la sarei scopata due anni fa ma io sono un uomo fedele però ora chi se ne frega non devo rendere conto a nessuno e finalmente me la scopo"
> Con la differenza per me che a casa c'è una donna della quale hai dichiarato entrando qua sei innamorato e alla quale stai facendo pesare GIUSTAMENTE quello che ha fatto e che sta provando a farsi perdonare .
> Tanto valeva dirle " guarda riproviamoci ma se mi capita l'occasione rendo pane per focaccia"
> Domanda: è stato un episodio o si ripeterà ?


Non lo so , se ti riferisci a lei . No se ti riferisci ad andare in cerca


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Presa per il culo da parte mia? Spero di no perché non era mia intenzione
> Non ho mai pensato che quando qualcuno vuole scopare con me mi stai scegliendo o mi pensi migliore di chi sa chi. Penso di piacergli probabilmente come gli piacciono altre donne.


Intendevo Cielo


----------



## Foglia (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi scuso per la parola cavolate ma prova a vivere la' e vedrai differenze enormi . " scelto " scritto così sembra una presa per il culo



Ma non vedo proprio il motivo per cui dovrei andarmi a cercare rogne. Non so di che paese tu stia parlando, credo di uno comunque a matrice islamica. Non ho opportunità di lavoro che mi potrebbero portare la', quindi di fronte alla mera opportunità di complicarmi la vita dico grazie, ma anche no.

Quanto al virgolettato no. Non era una presa per il culo. Come  [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] ha detto mi e' venuto da domandare che scelta fosse quella di invitare un uomo per una scopata. Ma tant'è. Non c'era intenzione di pigliare per il culo. Mi strideva però la parola.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Terminare non lo so . Certo che le 2 vite sono separate . Quando a settembre tornerò li' per 4 o 6 settimane vedremo cosa sarà . Sicuramente non si sovrapporranno mai


Ti rendi conto che  questo punto anche quello che ha fatto tua moglie diventa una cavolata esattamente come quella che stai descrivendo?
La diversità tra te e lei ora dove sta? Nel fatto che le ha tradito per prima? 
Io mi fermerei un attimo e leggerei i primi post che hai scritto qui. Quello spero fosse il vero francoff e non questo


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma non vedo proprio il motivo per cui dovrei andarmi a cercare rogne. Non so di che paese tu stia parlando, credo di uno comunque a matrice islamica. Non ho opportunità di lavoro che mi potrebbero portare la', quindi di fronte alla mera opportunità di complicarmi la vita dico grazie, ma anche no.
> 
> Quanto al virgolettato no. Non era una presa per il culo. Come  [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] ha detto mi e' venuto da domandare che scelta fosse quella di invitare un uomo per una scopata. Ma tant'è. Non c'era intenzione di pigliare per il culo. Mi strideva però la parola.


Tu tradita o traditrice ? Farfi lo so per cui non mi stupisce che non capisca . Comunque la parola scegliere ha un significato diverso per chi si è visto tradito è messo da parte .


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto che  questo punto anche quello che ha fatto tua moglie diventa una cavolata esattamente come quella che stai descrivendo?
> La diversità tra te e lei ora dove sta? Nel fatto che le ha tradito per prima?
> Io mi fermerei un attimo e leggerei i primi post che hai scritto qui. Quello spero fosse il vero francoff e non questo


la responsabilità di chi distrugge e' ben diversa da chi si trova la casa distrutta .


----------



## Foglia (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Terminare non lo so . Certo che le 2 vite sono separate . Quando a settembre tornerò li' per 4 o 6 settimane vedremo cosa sarà . Sicuramente non si sovrapporranno mai


Da qui a settembre avrai tempo per riflettere.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tu tradita o traditrice ? Farfi lo so per cui non mi stupisce che non capisca . Comunque la parola scegliere ha un significato diverso per chi si è visto tradito è messo da parte .


Guarda che non è che perché ho tradito sono eincoglionita improvvisamente. Sono in grado di capire e provare a confrontarmi con chi sta dall'altra parte. Mi infastidisce il " tu non puoi capire" perché io non lo penso di chi non ha vissuto quello che ho vissuto io
Al massimo cerco di spiegare allo sfinimento la mia posizione e le mie sensazioni. 
Per cui giuro che mi metto di impegno per capire cosa intendi per scegliere


----------



## Foglia (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tu tradita o traditrice ? Farfi lo so per cui non mi stupisce che non capisca . Comunque la parola scegliere ha un significato diverso per chi si è visto tradito è messo da parte .



Tradita. Non carnalmente  (non che io sappia), ma credo tradita in modo molto brutto.


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che non è che perché ho tradito sono eincoglionita improvvisamente. Sono in grado di capire e provare a confrontarmi con chi sta dall'altra parte. Mi infastidisce il " tu non puoi capire" perché io non lo penso di chi non ha vissuto quello che ho vissuto io
> Al massimo cerco di spiegare allo sfinimento la mia posizione e le mie sensazioni.
> Per cui giuro che mi metto di impegno per capire cosa intendi per scegliere


Tua moglie ti tradisce , ti dice che ha pensato di lasciarti per stare con lui . Quindi per lei lui e' meglio di te . È normale trovare nella vita normale persone migliori ma in questo contesto e' devastante . Poi rimane , ma rimane perché vuole te o non vuole perdere il pacchetto o per i figli o perché sei un padre affidabile ? Ti rendi conto che una donna che ti piace che ammiri nutre interesse per te . Lei non è interessata al pacchetto che ti porti dietro , lei è interessata a te e nient'altro .. questo intendevo . Comunque chi ci è passato in mp ha capito al volo cosa volessi intendere . L esperienza fa ....


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tua moglie ti tradisce , ti dice che ha pensato di lasciarti per stare con lui . Quindi per lei lui e' meglio di te . È normale trovare nella vita normale persone migliori ma in questo contesto e' devastante . Poi rimane , ma rimane perché vuole te o non vuole perdere il pacchetto o per i figli o perché sei un padre affidabile ? Ti rendi conto che una donna che ti piace che ammiri nutre interesse per te . Lei non è interessata al pacchetto che ti porti dietro , lei è interessata a te e nient'altro .. questo intendevo . Comunque chi ci è passato in mp ha capito al volo cosa volessi intendere . L esperienza fa ....


Tua moglie ti tradisce e ha pensato di lasciarti ma non lo ha fatto quindi ha scelto te.
Perché rimane lo sa lei e deve riuscire a fartelo capire, se lo metti in dubbio mancano i presupposti per te per andare avanti.
Una donna che ti trova interesse e non guarda il pacchetto e non vuole costruire ma passare del tempo con te si chiama amante e ti sceglie per quello non perché sei l'uomo della sua vita. Semplicemebte ti trova attraente sessualmente ma magari non ti sposerebbe mai e non formerebbe mai una coppia con te. Le stai mettendo sullo stesso piano? Spero di no
Sono stata amante e ti assicuro che l'esperienza insegna


----------



## Foglia (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tua moglie ti tradisce , ti dice che ha pensato di lasciarti per stare con lui . Quindi per lei lui e' meglio di te . È normale trovare nella vita normale persone migliori ma in questo contesto e' devastante . Poi rimane , ma rimane perché vuole te o non vuole perdere il pacchetto o per i figli o perché sei un padre affidabile ? Ti rendi conto che una donna che ti piace che ammiri nutre interesse per te . Lei non è interessata al pacchetto che ti porti dietro , lei è interessata a te e nient'altro .. questo intendevo . Comunque chi ci è passato in mp ha capito al volo cosa volessi intendere . L esperienza fa ....



Credo che nessuno ti stesse puntando il dito contro. Si stava solo parlando di quella armonia che tu hai detto ritrovata nella tua famiglia il giorno dopo aver visto l'altra. E' un discorso dove non ti devi difendere. Devi riflettere. Ti hanno già detto che il percorso è il tuo. Mi associo.


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tua moglie ti tradisce e ha pensato di lasciarti ma non lo ha fatto quindi ha scelto te.
> Perché rimane lo sa lei e deve riuscire a fartelo capire, se lo metti in dubbio mancano i presupposti per te per andare avanti.
> Una donna che ti trova interesse e non guarda il pacchetto e non vuole costruire ma passare del tempo con te si chiama amante e ti sceglie per quello non perché sei l'uomo della sua vita. Semplicemebte ti trova attraente sessualmente ma magari non ti sposerebbe mai e non formerebbe mai una coppia con te. Le stai mettendo sullo stesso piano? Spero di no
> Sono stata amante e ti assicuro che l'esperienza insegna


Assolutamente no . Non sono sullo stesso piano me ne rendo conto. Anche Nadira m ha detto questo , non vigliamo fare una famiglia futura , lei ha 2 figli vogliamo conoscerci e stare bene assieme


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Credo che nessuno ti stesse puntando il dito contro. Si stava solo parlando di quella armonia che tu hai detto ritrovata nella tua famiglia il giorno dopo aver visto l'altra. E' un discorso dove non ti devi difendere. Devi riflettere. Ti hanno già detto che il percorso è il tuo. Mi associo.


Sembra impossibile ma è così .  Ho cambiato atteggiamento nei confronti di mia moglie . Poi da qui a settembre si vedrà


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Assolutamente no . Non sono sullo stesso piano me ne rendo conto. Anche Nadira m ha detto questo , non vigliamo fare una famiglia futura , lei ha 2 figli vogliamo conoscerci e stare bene assieme


Quindi capisci che la sua scelta è veramente poca cosa? 
Rispetto a un altro tipo di scelta?
Sei gratificato dal fatto che qualcuno vuole passare qualche ora in allegria. Pensavi che non fosse possibile? Questa cosa ti fa sentire più sicuro anche verso tua moglie?
Io penserei a questo. Al perché pensavi che solo lei potesse scieglierti e soprattutto valuterei quanto più grande è la scelta di tua moglie al netto dell'errore che nessuno nega o minimizza del suo tradimento
Sai nonostante tutto sono una romanticona e ho davvero sperato che le cose non andassero così
Però ti dico una cosa in tutta onestà. Quando ti scrissi che ti leggevo cambiato avrei scommesso 20 stipendi che finivi a letto con un'altra. Peccato che non li ho scommessi ma sinceramente avrei voluto perderla la scommessa .


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sembra impossibile ma è così .  Ho cambiato atteggiamento nei confronti di mia moglie . Poi da qui a settembre si vedrà


Non sembra impossibile però è davvero "brutto" (passami il termine) leggerlo


----------



## Lostris (2 Maggio 2017)

[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]





francoff ha detto:


> la responsabilità di chi distrugge e' ben diversa da chi si trova la casa distrutta .


[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Permettimi di usare la tua stessa metafora, più o meno.. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Lei ha perso il controllo del bulldozer e ha distrutto metà casa, disperandosi poi per la devastazione causata e armandosi poi di calce e cazzuola per tentare di riparare.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Tu, devastato dall'urto, sei inizialmente scappato dalle macerie, per poi tornarci. Stai capendo quale sia il tuo posto, e mentre davanti a lei con una mano tieni la cazzuola con l'altra alle sue spalle ritrovi te stesso giocando con un ariete meccanico con palla di acciaio che oscilla giusto giusto sulla metà che ancora per miracolo sembra sia rimasta in piedi.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]tu hai tuttora sotto gli occhi la devastazione di una demolizione, sai perfettamente come ci si sente tra le macerie.
Sai cosa si prova ad essere traditi. 
Solo tu puoi valutare se il rischio connesso al tradimento valga la pena di essere corso.[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Permettimi di usare la tua stessa metafora, più o meno.. [/FONT][/FONT]
> ...


Gran bel post


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi capisci che la sua scelta è veramente poca cosa?
> Rispetto a un altro tipo di scelta?
> Sei gratificato dal fatto che qualcuno vuole passare qualche ora in allegria. Pensavi che non fosse possibile? Questa cosa ti fa sentire più sicuro anche verso tua moglie?
> Io penserei a questo. Al perché pensavi che solo lei potesse scieglierti e soprattutto valuterei quanto più grande è la scelta di tua moglie al netto dell'errore che nessuno nega o minimizza del suo tradimento
> ...


Vale anche per il tuo post successivo . Non mi pare che tu facessi dei programmi con il tuo amico , ho letto che hai usato parole cariche di emozioni ma che mai avete pensato a voi due come ad una coppia alla luce del sole . Quindi spiegami la vostra elevazione e la nostra bassezza ... non capisco .


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Permettimi di usare la tua stessa metafora, più o meno.. [/FONT][/FONT]
> ...


Ecco questo è il post che fa riflettere e di cui non ho nulla da eccepire ... su questo hai ragione , specialmente perché so cosa proverebbe lei


----------



## spleen (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> *Tua moglie ti tradisce , ti dice che ha pensato di lasciarti per stare con lui . Quindi per lei lui e' meglio di te . È normale trovare nella vita normale persone migliori ma in questo contesto e' devastante . Poi rimane , ma rimane perché vuole te o non vuole perdere il pacchetto o per i figli o perché sei un padre affidabile ?* Ti rendi conto che una donna che ti piace che ammiri nutre interesse per te . Lei non è interessata al pacchetto che ti porti dietro , lei è interessata a te e nient'altro .. questo intendevo . Comunque chi ci è passato in mp ha capito al volo cosa volessi intendere . L esperienza fa ....


Se davero sei sicuro di questo, perchè non hai lasciato tua moglie? Per la famiglia, per i figli?
Cioè tua moglie secondo te ti ha scelto per il ruolo e non per quello che sei?
Capisci che se è solo la cura alla ferita narcisistica c'è qualcosa che rimane comunque aperto e irrisolto....
Non è una domanda con intento polemico, sia ben chiaro, vorrei solo capire. 
Capire cosa è cambiato rispetto a prima e soprattutto sapere quale è il vero significato per te di essere scelti per quello che siamo e non per quello che è il nostro ruolo, pensi ci sia autenticità in questo?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Vale anche per il tuo post successivo . Non mi pare che tu facessi dei programmi con il tuo amico , ho letto che hai usato parole cariche di emozioni ma che mai avete pensato a voi due come ad una coppia alla luce del sole . Quindi spiegami la vostra elevazione e la nostra bassezza ... non capisco .


Bassezza???? 
Ti sto dicendo che propruo perché ci sono passata non mi sono mai sentita scelta per così "poco". Il poco è paragonare quelle emozioni a il pacco (come lo chiami tu ) che avevo a casa
Due piani diversi 
Se leggi il post di [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION] capisci percge secondo me ORA era il momento peggiore per fare una cosa così e soprattutto ridimensiona la parola scelta. La scelta vera pensata l'ha fatta tua moglie non una donna che ha deciso di venire a letto con te.
Mancherebbe che il mio amante per un solo momento abbia messo sullo stesso piano la mia scelta di andare a letto con lui con quella di una donna che ha costruito con lui una vita


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Se davero sei sicuro di questo, perchè non hai lasciato tua moglie? Per la famiglia, per i figli?
> Cioè tua moglie secondo te ti ha scelto per il ruolo e non per quello che sei?
> Capisci che se è solo la cura alla ferita narcisistica c'è qualcosa che rimane comunque aperto e irrisolto....
> Non è una domanda con intento polemico, sia ben chiaro, vorrei solo capire.
> Capire cosa è cambiato rispetto a prima e soprattutto sapere quale è il vero significato per te di essere scelti per quello che siamo e non per quello che è il nostro ruolo, pensi ci sia autenticità in questo?


Non sono sicuro di nulla .


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non sono sicuro di nulla .


E questo direi che è assolutamente normale in questo momento
Per questo secondo me ti devi fermare e non agire


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bassezza????
> Ti sto dicendo che propruo perché ci sono passata non mi sono mai sentita scelta per così "poco". Il poco è paragonare quelle emozioni a il pacco (come lo chiami tu ) che avevo a casa
> Due piani diversi
> Se leggi il post di [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION] capisci percge secondo me ORA era il momento peggiore per fare una cosa così e soprattutto ridimensiona la parola scelta. La scelta vera pensata l'ha fatta tua moglie non una donna che ha deciso di venire a letto con te.
> Mancherebbe che il mio amante per un solo momento abbia messo sullo stesso piano la mia scelta di andare a letto con lui con quella di una donna che ha costruito con lui una vita


Ok , ora ho capito che non ti sei messa su un piedistallo . Ora ti saluto domani giornata pesante devo preparare documenti da portare giovedì e venerdì ad un legale a Lugano . Buonanotte


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ok , ora ho capito che non ti sei messa su un piedistallo . Ora ti saluto domani giornata pesante devo preparare documenti da portare giovedì e venerdì ad un legale a Lugano . Buonanotte


Notte 
Si cade dai piedistalli e ci si fa male. Meglio non salirci


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2017)

A me sembra che tutto sta prendendo una piega surreale.
Non credo che si venga qui per essere giudicati, ma per essere sorretti nel percorso di comprensione di quanto è successo e di se stessi, per poter capire cosa si vuole.
Il tradimento è male.
Il tradimento scoperto è devastante per il tradito.

Poi bisogna capire cosa si intende per ricostruzione.

Da quello che ha scritto fin qui a me sembra di aver capito che Francoff sia ancora totalmente sconvolto e stia agendo il disagio provocato dal tradimento senza avere il controllo di niente.
Essendo un uomo razionale sta cercando di razionalizzare il caos.
Ma sempre di caos si tratta.

A me ha colpito come abbia creato in un luogo lontano la famosa bolla degli amanti. Si basa sulla distanza chilometrica per costruire una distanza emotiva e temporale. Come se fosse una cosa fuori dalla realtà da cui ricavare una immagine positiva di sé.

Non sono certa che sia una buona strada, ma non lo sono neanche che sia cattiva.

Questo per lui. Indipendentemente dal fatto che sia o no una cosa LEALE nei confronti della moglie.

Io non so se tra loro era chiaro che "rotto il patto, liberi tutti perché non c'è più nulla " oppure se tra loro ci sia la metafora di Lostris.

Può ragionarci e dircelo solo lui.


----------



## Carola (2 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non riesco proprio a entrare nella tua ottica: hai una situazione familiare che ancora non sai se cestinare o meno. Di lei hai perso la fiducia al punto tale da non voler condividere preoccupazioni tue che comunque al momento la riguarderebbero, sia pure indirettamente. Sei in questo limbo, dove un giorno scrivi che te ne vuoi allontanare, e il giorno dopo che vorresti trovare il modo per riavvicinarti. Il che secondo me è normale, per un tradito. Ma.... In tutto questo casino, dove ancora non hai deciso cosa farai, vai con un'altra e il giorno dopo credi di avere ristabilito armonia in famiglia? Mi sa che non è così semplice.


Bah
Mi ricordi un po mio ex marito che X ripicca ebbe atteggiamenti simili 
No giudico eh
Ma sto senso di rivalsa (umano )non è' Amore X me innqsto momento non so cosa sia ...più simile alle vendetta 

Speriamo ne esca qualcosa di buono e bello comunque 

Notte a tutti


----------



## mistral (3 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi capisci che la sua scelta è veramente poca cosa?
> Rispetto a un altro tipo di scelta?
> Sei gratificato dal fatto che qualcuno vuole passare qualche ora in allegria. Pensavi che non fosse possibile? Questa cosa ti fa sentire più sicuro anche verso tua moglie?
> Io penserei a questo. Al perché pensavi che solo lei potesse scieglierti e soprattutto valuterei quanto più grande è la scelta di tua moglie al netto dell'errore che nessuno nega o minimizza del suo tradimento
> ...


A volte,dopo una botta del genere si fanno cose che prima si riusciva a tenere a bada.Con tutta la buona volontà non si è piu razionali per un bel pezzo.Ricordo bene il bipolarismo che mi assaliva ,Se rileggo gli infiniti discorsi che facevo con mio marito mi spavento ,ero fuori di testa ,ad oggi stento a riconoscermi.Quindi stai attento Franco a "ragionare" o pianificare in questa fase ,rischi di svegliarti male.
Comunque non è che i valori abbiano un peso diverso ,è proprio che in quel periodo non te ne frega più nulla di niente e prenderesti qualunque cosa che sembri promettere di ottundere la morsa che ti stritola .Tu sei già fortunato ad aver potuto allontanarti  con la scusa del lavoro.Hai potuto stare da solo per settimane,svagarti,respirare aria nuova senza allarmare i figli o i familiari.Questa è una grande fortuna che pochi hanno,ma quella storia lasciala perdere,una che ti sceglie al netto del pacco non è poi così gratificante.Al mondo quelli che si scelgono per una scopata sono nettamente maggiori di quelli che  lo fanno caricandosi tutta la persona.
Mio marito è stato con una che gli ha detto che voleva l'amante per scopare ,inizialmente poteva sembrare un bello zuccherino per l'ego l'essere "scelto" per quel nobile ruolo ma alla fine è stato valutato per quel nulla ed è dovuto uscire dalla porta di servizio.
PS.Hai mai raccontato prima a tua moglie dell'interesse  reciproco che avevate tu e questa donna,del fatto che ti piacesse e delle sue avances?


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ci sono arrivato di traverso.....martedì sono uscito con una donna, la direttrice della banca con cui lavoriamo qui , uscita bissata venerdì sera. Io sto bene, sensi di colpa zero, quando sono tornato ho abbracciato mia moglie e alla sera per la prima volta abbiamo fatto l amore( una volta avevamo scopato)....non so sarà il senso di colpa, sarà il senso di rivalsa, sarà l essere scelto senza il bagaglio che può condizionare la scelta di una donna( anni assieme , casa, figli)....comunque mi sento diverso ..... sono due vite distanti 2 mila km......


Benvenuto nel club. Capisco il tuo sentirti meglio. Non è pareggiare i conti, ma avere una conferma , che se ci si è sentitii "scartati" / sostituiti dal partner , qualcuno altro ci apprezza ancora. È rimettersi in gioco diversamente. Però non mi dimentico che sei andato a dire tempo a dietro a tua moglie che eri attratto da una. Che mi pare ancora una stronzata.Scusa il francesismo. Tanto per dire la mia, Franco oh Franco


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non le dirò assolutamente nulla . Non perché voglio restare in vantaggio ma perché non voglio che provi ciò che ho provato io , come smarrimento e tutte le cose che ben sapete ... Poi ripeto , forse sbagliando io nei modi  , ci stiamo finalmente ritrovando e non voglio soprattutto per i figli tornare alla casella 1 .


Se glielo dicessi starebbe male esattamente come te e si arrabbierebbe ulteriormente per i sensi di colpa che ha provato.
È qualcosa che fa parte del tuo percorso per risollevarti. Non ti venga mai in mente di condividerla. Faresti solo del male a lei.


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tu tradita o traditrice ? Farfi lo so per cui non mi stupisce che non capisca . Comunque la parola scegliere ha un significato diverso per chi si è visto tradito è messo da parte .


Chi è tradito ha la sensazione di non avere scelta.
Si trova improvvisamente a dover fare cose che non desidera. C'è chi si separa, chi accetta di restare in coppia, malgrado la botta ricevuta.
Il desiderio di credere di poter avere una scelta malgrado ci si sia trovati con le spalle al muro aiuta a stare meno male.


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> la responsabilità di chi distrugge e' ben diversa da chi si trova la casa distrutta .


Assolutamente.
Essere traditi dalla persona in cui si ripone la massima fiducia distrugge cospicue  parti di sé. Crolla l'autostima, la fiducia verso tutti, spesso si è preda di nevrosi. Ci si aggrappa dove si può per tentare di risollevarsi.
Perché è inutile pensare di ricostruire una coppia se non si sta bene.
Si porteranno semplicemente i problemi nella coppia, che ne risentira'.


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tua moglie ti tradisce , ti dice che ha pensato di lasciarti per stare con lui . Quindi per lei lui e' meglio di te . È normale trovare nella vita normale persone migliori ma in questo contesto e' devastante . Poi rimane , ma rimane perché vuole te o non vuole perdere il pacchetto o per i figli o perché sei un padre affidabile ? Ti rendi conto che una donna che ti piace che ammiri nutre interesse per te . Lei non è interessata al pacchetto che ti porti dietro , lei è interessata a te e nient'altro .. questo intendevo . Comunque chi ci è passato in mp ha capito al volo cosa volessi intendere . L esperienza fa ....


Ci siamo passati tutti.
Gli stessi dubbi tuoi li ho avuti anch'io.
Difficile scacciarli.
Difficile riavvicinarsi al coniuge se questi dubbi continuano ad allontanare.
A chi farebbe piacere sapere di essere stato scelto a queste condizioni?
Vorresti essere scelto perché sei un uomo desiderabile, non perché sei un buon padre.
Ma poi... perché scelto? Ma chi ha mai chiesto di venire scelto mettendo sullo stesso piano un'altra persona che ci è estranea?


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ecco questo è il post che fa riflettere e di cui non ho nulla da eccepire ... su questo hai ragione , specialmente perché so cosa proverebbe lei


Sì.
Comprendere il tuo tradimento nel percorso non è ovviamente giustificarlo.
Sarebbe stato meglio non ci fosse stato.
Un giorno sono convinto ti disgustera'.


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che tutto sta prendendo una piega surreale.
> Non credo che si venga qui per essere giudicati, ma per essere sorretti nel percorso di comprensione di quanto è successo e di se stessi, per poter capire cosa si vuole.
> Il tradimento è male.
> Il tradimento scoperto è devastante per il tradito.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> madò...
> 
> Giù le armi...vengo in pace! :carneval:
> 
> E' una riflessione, la mia...mi è concesso?


Assolutamente si
Mi sembri così convinta.


----------



## Fairman (3 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che tutto sta prendendo una piega surreale.
> Non credo che si venga qui per essere giudicati, ma per essere sorretti nel percorso di comprensione di quanto è successo e di se stessi, per poter capire cosa si vuole.
> Il tradimento è male.
> Il tradimento scoperto è devastante per il tradito.
> ...


E' proprio vero, nei momenti di lucida irrazionalità, quali sono i momenti che seguono la scoperta di un tradimento,
ci si aggrappa a qualunque cosa pur di non affondare.

Franco ha già espresso precedentemente i suoi valori morali, che non sono cambiati, è solo il suo stato emotivo che lo fà aggrappare anche ai vetri pur di non scivolare.

In questo momento è alla ricerca di un nuovo equilibrio, cerca di ricostruire l'autostima, percorre nuove strade, che
non mi sento di definire giuste o sbagliate, ma gli hanno consentito di vedere sua moglie con altri occhi.
Da qui a settembre ancora ne corre, avrà modo di valutare, in questa nuova primavera mentale, quella che riterrà la scelta migliore.

Comunque Franco dai post di ieri, hai capito che hai un sacco di amici che  tifano per te.


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E questo direi che è assolutamente normale in questo momento
> Per questo secondo me ti devi fermare e non agire


Quoto un post di Farfalla per fare questa considerazione sul confronto che si è aperto in queste ultime pagine.
Non ci sono due opinioni contrapposte, ma due punti di vista differenti.
Farfalla alla fine mostra quella che sarebbe probabilmente la reazione della moglie se venisse a conoscenza del fatto che anche lei, a sua volta, è stata tradita.
Noi cerchiamo di capire invece le ragioni dal punto di vista di Francoff, inserendo quest'episodio nella difficile situazione in cui lui adesso si trova.
Ma la coppia è costituita da due persone ed entrambe le due visioni pertanto hanno pari diritto di albergare nella coppia.


----------



## francoff (3 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che tutto sta prendendo una piega surreale.
> Non credo che si venga qui per essere giudicati, ma per essere sorretti nel percorso di comprensione di quanto è successo e di se stessi, per poter capire cosa si vuole.
> Il tradimento è male.
> Il tradimento scoperto è devastante per il tradito.
> ...


Quando sono partito per me eravamo 2 genitori e stop . Per la coppia avevo bisogno di tempo . Lei lo sapeva . Riguardo alla lontananza è così come dici . Due vite, la mia , che iniziano e finiscono all imabsrco di un aeroporto . Casa mia la' e' casa mia , qui e' casa nostra . Nessuna telefonata per giustificare un ritardo , niente correre in bagno per lavarsi di corsa se ha fatto tardi , nessun posto frequentato dove potremmo andarci assieme anche noi  . È sempre tradimento ma sono due vite diverse .


----------



## francoff (3 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto un post di Farfalla per fare questa considerazione sul confronto che si è aperto in queste ultime pagine.
> Non ci sono due opinioni contrapposte, ma due punti di vista differenti.
> Farfalla alla fine mostra quella che sarebbe probabilmente la reazione della moglie se venisse a conoscenza del fatto che anche lei, a sua volta, è stata tradita.
> Noi cerchiamo di capire invece le ragioni dal punto di vista di Francoff, inserendo quest'episodio nella difficile situazione in cui lui adesso si trova.
> Ma la coppia è costituita da due persone ed entrambe le due visioni pertanto hanno pari diritto di albergare nella coppia.


Sono egoista , sono diventato egoista , perché lo sono diventato ?


----------



## spleen (3 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono egoista , sono diventato egoista , perché lo sono diventato ?


Perchè l'ottica dal voi devastato si è spostata su te stesso.


----------



## francoff (3 Maggio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè l'ottica dal voi devastato si è spostata su te stesso.


Non L ho capita


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono egoista , sono diventato egoista , perché lo sono diventato ?


Sei egoista come una persona che finisce nelle acque impetuose di un fiume.
Annaspa in preda al panico e ha come unico obiettivo quello di salvarsi.
Non è detto però che riesca a capire come riuscirci.


----------



## spleen (3 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non L ho capita


Cioe secondo me il "voi" inteso come coppia (tu e tua moglie) ha subito un grave colpo e l'ottica generale è stata sostituita nuovamente dal "me" inteso come te stesso.
Se mi passi il paragone (che vedo qui si sprecano) è come sia affondata la vostra nave e ora state ciascuno su una scialuppa di salvataggio, scrutandovi vicendevolmente per capire se sia bossibile riparare e far tornare a galla la bagnarola.
E' un cambiamento di ottica di grande portata.


----------



## Foglia (3 Maggio 2017)

La confusione di [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] a me pare del tutto comprensibile, in questo momento. Il problema è come lui intenda risolverla. Se lui viene qui e un giorno dice che non parla più a sua moglie, il giorno dopo dice che c'è armonia in famiglia, ritrovata dopo un incontro con un'altra..... Per me non è obiettivo. E' solo confuso.

E per me la miglior prova di quello che dico è data dal suo atteggiamento verso ciò che gli si sta un po' tutti (traditi e traditori) dicendo: E cioè di riflettere. Lo prende come attacco. Mentre e' un consiglio, che ovviamente lui può ignorare. Ma non è un giudizio, tanto più non è un motivo di biasimo.

Ora: se lui sente di mettersi sulla difensiva per un consiglio.... Per me questo dice molto su cosa lui stesso pensi della propria reazione. Che non esistono miracoli capaci di fare ritrovare veramente una armonia persa da un giorno con l'altro. E che la strada che porta ad avere due vite, temporalmente e fisicamente separate, equivale appunto ad avere due vite. Ma non a sistemarne una. Ci sta come reazione. Ma non deve compiere l'errore di vederla come soluzione.


----------



## spleen (3 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> La confusione di @_francoff_ a me pare del tutto comprensibile, in questo momento. Il problema è come lui intenda risolverla. Se lui viene qui e un giorno dice che non parla più a sua moglie, il giorno dopo dice che c'è armonia in famiglia, ritrovata dopo un incontro con un'altra..... Per me non è obiettivo. E' solo confuso.
> 
> E per me la miglior prova di quello che dico è data dal suo atteggiamento verso ciò che gli si sta un po' tutti (traditi e traditori) dicendo: E cioè di riflettere. Lo prende come attacco. Mentre e' un consiglio, che ovviamente lui può ignorare. Ma non è un giudizio, tanto più non è un motivo di biasimo.
> 
> Ora: se lui sente di mettersi sulla difensiva per un consiglio.... Per me questo dice molto su cosa lui stesso pensi della propria reazione. Che non esistono miracoli capaci di fare ritrovare veramente una armonia persa da un giorno con l'altro. *E che la strada che porta ad avere due vite, temporalmente e fisicamente separate, equivale appunto ad avere due vite.* Ma non a sistemarne una. Ci sta come reazione. Ma non deve compiere l'errore di vederla come soluzione.


Quoto il neretto. Penso che le persone stiano veramente bene in quanto dentro se stesse abbiano ridotto al minimo le scissioni interne ed esterne.


----------



## Foglia (3 Maggio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto il neretto. Penso che le persone stiano veramente bene in quanto dentro se stesse abbiano ridotto al minimo le scissioni interne ed esterne.


Più che altro secondo me questa doppia vita, cui lui pensa, non sistema nulla.Non colma carenze  (non si può colmare l'infedeltà con l'infedeltà), e quindi scinde la situazione con la moglie. E non porta a nulla nella seconda vita: non ha senso farsi  "scegliere" da una persona che peraltro si è già rifiutata. E' evidente il senso di ripicca, che non porta a nulla di buono anche nella cd. "seconda vita", per come la penso io.Se poi invece possa essere utile per risolvere entrambe le vite, capire che certi capitoli vanno chiusi, e magari accelerare questo passaggio, non so. Anche qui sono scettica. Capirei se lui dicesse  "io con mia moglie ho chiuso". Ma lui parla sempre in prospettiva che la moglie  "ci sarà".


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> La confusione di @_francoff_ a me pare del tutto comprensibile, in questo momento. Il problema è come lui intenda risolverla. Se lui viene qui e un giorno dice che non parla più a sua moglie, il giorno dopo dice che c'è armonia in famiglia, ritrovata dopo un incontro con un'altra..... Per me non è obiettivo. E' solo confuso.
> 
> E per me la miglior prova di quello che dico è data dal suo atteggiamento verso ciò che gli si sta un po' tutti (traditi e traditori) dicendo: E cioè di riflettere. Lo prende come attacco. Mentre e' un consiglio, che ovviamente lui può ignorare. Ma non è un giudizio, tanto più non è un motivo di biasimo.
> 
> Ora: se lui sente di mettersi sulla difensiva per un consiglio.... Per me questo dice molto su cosa lui stesso pensi della propria reazione. Che non esistono miracoli capaci di fare ritrovare veramente una armonia persa da un giorno con l'altro. E che la strada che porta ad avere due vite, temporalmente e fisicamente separate, equivale appunto ad avere due vite. Ma non a sistemarne una. Ci sta come reazione. *Ma non deve compiere l'errore di vederla come soluzione*.


Credo che per questa fase ci siamo passati un po' tutti, con le necessarie differenze dovute alla qualità del legame. 
Questa è la fase più acuta della perdita dell'equilibrio, in cui non è possibile fare valutazioni serene sul proprio comportamento.
Si è dentro fino al collo: io ricordo che non riuscivo quasi più a dormire la notte, avevo crisi di ansia, ero diventato ossessivo, pensavo solo alla relazione di mia moglie e non mi importava nulla di tutto il resto, avevo perso interesse anche negli hobby o nel lavoro. Non mi ero mai trovato nella mia vita a stare così male.
Il rapporto con mia moglie era profondo. Mi fidavo di lei ciecamente  e nella coppia e nella famiglia ritrovavo me stesso, i miei progetti, i miei desideri, gran parte della mia affettività. Di colpo ho dovuto realizzare che non avrei più avuto modo di vedere la coppia così ma... dove avrei potuto aggrapparmi nel frattempo?
Ho anch'io sviluppato un legame (seppur in maniera differente da Francoff, ma l'esigenza non era dissimile) che mi ha aiutato a non morire dentro, è stato importante per questo, poi quando non aveva più ragione di esistere in quella maniera è finito, mentre io acquisivo consapevolezza di quel che volevo, della strada che non avevo più così paura di percorrere perché ora mi sembrava meno oscura, meno insidiosa.
Inizialmente non si ha modo di vedere dove si arriverà e lungo il percorso davvero può capitare di tutto senza che si possa essere sufficientemente coscienti di quello che si fa.
E' una della fasi della vita più dure, perché il tradimento della persona amata devasta profondamente le basi del nostro vivere sociale.


----------



## patroclo (3 Maggio 2017)

...secondo me la state facendo molto più grande di quello che è......addirittura dire che se ne pentirà in futuro ?!?!?!
sinceramente lo vedo come un passaggio, franco sta facendo un percorso, è in mezzo al deserto e ha scelto di ristorarsi in un'oasi....
....nel mio percorso quest'oasi mi ha fatto capire che indietro non si torna perchè dov'ero il pozzo si era prosciugato e così ho scelto di andare avanti per altre strade....
Franco si chiarirà le idee....e senza sminuire quest'avventura il suo incontro lo vedo funzionale ad una crescita......


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

D'altronde, chi ha tradito ed è stato scoperto, non vive neppure lui una situazione particolarmente serena.
Se il tradimento è stato svelato a relazione extra in corso, si è trovato a doverla troncare, con tutta la sofferenza del caso (al tradito importerà poco saperlo, ma così è).
In più a questo deve aggiungere i sensi di colpa che emergono, i conflitti con il coniuge che si erge a giudice, il timore di una separazione spesso per nulla ambita...
Il tutto sostenuto però dalla speranza di ritrovare una situazione di stabilità andata persa.
Essere traditi in queste circostanze porta molta rabbia.
Rabbia per le rinunce, per i sentimenti provati, per la frustrazione di essere stati giudicati da chi non ha titoli per farlo, rabbia e umiliazioni anche per il tradimento subito, che fa male anche a chi ha tradito per primo.
Non è possibile - se la relazione è profonda - confidare nell'empatia o certificare una situazione di parità.
Non funziona così.


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ...*secondo me la state facendo molto più grande di quello che è.*.....addirittura dire che se ne pentirà in futuro ?!?!?!
> sinceramente lo vedo come un passaggio, franco sta facendo un percorso, è in mezzo al deserto e ha scelto di ristorarsi in un'oasi....
> ....nel mio percorso quest'oasi mi ha fatto capire che indietro non si torna perchè dov'ero il pozzo si era prosciugato e così ho scelto di andare avanti per altre strade....
> Franco si chiarirà le idee....e senza sminuire quest'avventura il suo incontro lo vedo funzionale ad una crescita......


Quoto, anche se sul neretto la differenza la fa il pathos che ognuno mette nel proprio modo di comunicare.
Però... attenzione alla relatività delle valutazioni.
Per sua moglie magari questa cosa potrebbe anche essere gigantesca. Non possiamo dirlo.


----------



## patroclo (3 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto, anche se sul neretto la differenza la fa il pathos che ognuno mette nel proprio modo di comunicare.
> Però... attenzione alla relatività delle valutazioni.
> *Per sua moglie magari questa cosa potrebbe anche essere gigantesca. Non possiamo dirl*o.


Senza dubbio....ma qui stiamo parlando di Franco, sarà un mio difetto ma continuo a vedere in maniera separata o meglio in parallelo il suo percorso da quello della coppia.....poi il futuro ci dirà se sono divergenze o convergenze parallele


O.T. scrivere di "convergenze parallele" mi fa sentire vecchio, do per scontato che tutti ne conoscano l'origine


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Senza dubbio....ma qui stiamo parlando di Franco, sarà un mio difetto ma continuo a vedere in maniera separata o meglio in parallelo il suo percorso da quello della coppia.....poi il futuro ci dirà se sono divergenze o convergenze parallele


.
Allora avrebbe dovuto vedere anche lui il percorso di sua moglie separato da quello della coppia
Non mi sembra l'avesse vissuta così


----------



## patroclo (3 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Allora avrebbe dovuto vedere anche lui il percorso di sua moglie separato da quello della coppia
> Non mi sembra l'avesse vissuta così


No.....in questo caso la sequenza degli eventi la considero fondamentale. Lui la sua strada l'aveva ben chiara, se ad un certo punto ti frana la strada devi capire il nuovo percorso..... devi decidere se fare lo sterrato pieno di buche, la panoramica spettacolare ma lunghissima, la mulattiera impervia...ecc ecc.......nel frattempo che decidi accadono cose.....


----------



## Lostris (3 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> No.....in questo caso la sequenza degli eventi la considero fondamentale. Lui la sua strada l'aveva ben chiara, se ad un certo punto ti frana la strada devi capire il nuovo percorso..... devi decidere se fare lo sterrato pieno di buche, la panoramica spettacolare ma lunghissima, la mulattiera impervia...ecc ecc.......nel frattempo che decidi accadono cose.....


Più che la sequenza degli eventi secondo me è la prospettiva che cambia, come dice [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION]

e poi i tradimenti non accadono mai, si agiscono.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> No.....in questo caso la sequenza degli eventi la considero fondamentale. Lui la sua strada l'aveva ben chiara, se ad un certo punto ti frana la strada devi capire il nuovo percorso..... devi decidere se fare lo sterrato pieno di buche, la panoramica spettacolare ma lunghissima, la mulattiera impervia...ecc ecc.......nel frattempo che decidi accadono cose.....


.
concordo se informi chi ti sta vicino del fatto che stai cercando di capire il nuovo percorso e proverai strade diverse per arrivarci
Se no sei sullo stesso piano, agisci nè più nè meno come chi hai "condannato" fino a qualche tempo fa
Che va benissimo eh basta che prendi atto di questo e tieni presente le possibili conseguenze
Poi oh il gioco pò assolutamente valere la candela




PS: Non è che possiamo sempre essere d'accordo io e te eh


----------



## Fairman (3 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ...secondo me la state facendo molto più grande di quello che è......addirittura dire che se ne pentirà in futuro ?!?!?!
> sinceramente lo vedo come un passaggio, franco sta facendo un percorso, è in mezzo al deserto e ha scelto di ristorarsi in un'oasi....
> ....nel mio percorso quest'oasi mi ha fatto capire che indietro non si torna perchè dov'ero il pozzo si era prosciugato e così ho scelto di andare avanti per altre strade....
> Franco si chiarirà le idee....e senza sminuire quest'avventura il suo incontro lo vedo funzionale ad una crescita......


Sono d'accordo, è quello che penso anch'io anche se ho usato altre parole.

Cerca una via d'uscita e sta seguendo anche i piccoli barlume di luce, si trova in una situazione in  cui è stato scaraventato a forza, e vuole capire, innanzzitutto se stesso, da qui il suo senso di egoismo.
Per quanto il percorso possa sembrare tortuoso, è meglio percorre un sentiero che restare fermi.
Ne uscirai, già sei fuori dalla catarsi e il tuo cervello comincia a fare confronti e questo è un bene.


----------



## patroclo (3 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Più che la sequenza degli eventi secondo me è la prospettiva che cambia, come dice @_danny_
> 
> e poi i tradimenti non accadono mai, si agiscono.


....con "succedono" non escludevo la volontarietà


----------



## patroclo (3 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> *concordo se informi chi ti sta vicino* del fatto che stai cercando di capire il nuovo percorso e proverai strade diverse per arrivarci
> Se no sei sullo stesso piano, agisci nè più nè meno come chi hai "condannato" fino a qualche tempo fa
> Che va benissimo eh basta che prendi atto di questo e tieni presente le possibili conseguenze
> ...


primo neretto .....ma anche no.....
secondo neretto....... già


----------



## Lostris (3 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....con "succedono" non escludevo la volontarietà


Le parole sono importanti.. 

quello che tu _non escludi_, io lo sottolineo


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> *primo neretto .....ma anche no...*..
> secondo neretto....... già


.
Ma certo anche no ci mancherebbe
Ma prendi atto che ti stai comportando esattamente come chi ti ha così tanto ferito una volta scoperto
E ripeto va benissimo. basta che sei cosciente di questo.


----------



## patroclo (3 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Le parole sono importanti..
> 
> quello che tu _non escludi_, io lo sottolineo


....precisina...... di che segno sei?:bacissimo:


----------



## patroclo (3 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ma certo anche no ci mancherebbe
> Ma prendi atto che ti stai comportando esattamente come chi ti ha così tanto ferito una volta scoperto
> E ripeto va benissimo. basta che sei cosciente di questo.


ma sai che non sono convinto al 100%...comunque è un ingegnere, loro sanno sempre quello che fanno......


----------



## Lostris (3 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....precisina...... di che segno sei?:bacissimo:


Quello giusto...  :yes:


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ma certo anche no ci mancherebbe
> Ma prendi atto che ti stai comportando esattamente come chi ti ha così tanto ferito una volta scoperto
> E ripeto va benissimo. basta che sei cosciente di questo.



Io scriverei:
"prendi atto che potresti essere giudicato esattamente come tu giudichi chi ti ha ferito".

I due tradimenti però sono diversi nelle motivazioni, anche se simili nelle conseguenze.
lo trovo decisamente più grave tradire chi ci ama e ci desidera rispetto a tradire chi ha ampiamente dimostrato di non amarci o desiderarci più.
Cercare relazioni extraconiugali quando il partner è oggettivamente assente è molto più _comprensibile,  _chesia perché ha smesso di voler fare sesso con noi o perché lo ha fatto con altri.
Non dico che sia accettabile, però tendo a giustificarlo, trovando le ragioni anche in chi è stato tradito, pensando che in fin dei conti ha contribuito anche lui a questa situazione, fermo restando la volontà personale (che comunque nel tradito appare obnubilata generalmente) che fa del traditore il responsabile principale in qualsiasi caso.
E' un processo che in altri casi risulta meno evidente, per cui tendo a evitarlo, ma qui è abbastanza palese che il tradimento sia conseguenza della situazione di difficoltà in cui versa Francoff.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Quando sono partito per me eravamo 2 genitori e stop . Per la coppia avevo bisogno di tempo . Lei lo sapeva . Riguardo alla lontananza è così come dici . Due vite, la mia , che iniziano e finiscono all imabsrco di un aeroporto . Casa mia la' e' casa mia , qui e' casa nostra . Nessuna telefonata per giustificare un ritardo , niente correre in bagno per lavarsi di corsa se ha fatto tardi , nessun posto frequentato dove potremmo andarci assieme anche noi  . È sempre tradimento ma sono due vite diverse .


Ho letto tutto, ma sono tornata indietro per risponderti.
So che di fronte all'enormità del tradimento ti è impossibile trovare ora una tua responsabilità, ma quello che scrivi qui è molto significativo, così come il fatto che tua moglie avesse voluto, subito dopo la scoperta, seguirti.
Questo tuo considerare il tempo trascorso all'estero un tempo e uno spazio tuo, distaccato dalla tua vita di famiglia, è stato solo ribadito dalla notte (2?) con la signora interessante. E il fatto che già prima i rapporti con lei fossero andati al di là del professionale, al punto che lei avesse già potuto farti capire la sua disponibilità e realizzarla ora con tanta facile naturalezza, dimostra che tu già ti sentivi libero in quel contesto di intessere relazioni da single.
Potrebbe anche essere che questo sia già accaduto in passato, ma non è importante, importante è che era già stata creata la confidenza che ha consentito questo sviluppo sessuale. Intendo che non credo al bisogno di mentire in un forum, ma credo al bisogno di chi viene tradito di posizionarsi, PER SE STESSO, in un ruolo inattaccabile, sminuendo cose che dimostrerebbero un distacco emotivo e quindi un ruolo attivo nel distacco di chi poi risulta il traditore.
Non devi rendere conto a noi, ha a te stesso come è potuto succedere. Non basta che il lavoro allontani, perché sono cose che possono accadere anche stando ogni giorno fianco a fianco. Del resto già in passato avevi confessato, gratuitamente perché senza far seguire una ristrutturazione del rapporto di coppia, una tua attrazione per una donna.

Tu hai anche ribadito più volte che tua moglie ha considerato la possibilità di lasciarti e ha deciso di no. L'hai ribadito come una cosa gravissima. 
Non ti pare che questa sia un dubbio serio da porsi quando si ha una un avvicinamento a un'altra persona?  Non è forse serio chiedersi il senso di quell'agito (come dice giustamente Lostris)? 
Come vedi l'hai fatto anche tu e hai immediatamente negato questa possibilità, ma motivandolo con la distanza geografica che ti fa percepire tutto quello che avviene lì come una cosa solo tua. 
Il tradimento diventa grave solo se si considera la possibilità di chiudere il matrimonio? È inaccettabile tradire solo se si passa un certo punto di coinvolgimento emotivo?
Ma il tuo sentirti un altro quando sei lì è cosa da nulla? 
Può una separazione di fatto emotiva così frequente non causare nulla nel luogo in cui tu dovresti essere costantemente affettivamente?


----------



## marietto (3 Maggio 2017)

Mentre mi aspetto che il tradito possa entrare in confusione e "rendere pan per focaccia", cosa che comunque l'aver subito un tradimento non lo autorizza a fare, se la motivazione fosse questa mi aspetterei un evento più casuale, ed una cosa occasionale non destinata a continuare nel tempo.

Io vedo un cinismo e un sangue freddo che mi fanno un po' impressione: Qui sta pensando di iniziare una vita parallela con l'amante, in Marocco.

Per me, eticamente si è messo pari alla moglie, forse un gradino più sotto... Vista la premeditazione passata, presente e futura, e viste le riflessioni fatte a tradimento subito.

Io non credo che i benefici alla coppia dureranno nel tempo, anzi, credo che alla lunga la famiglia ne avrà nocumento. Certo, non lo dirà alla moglie per "proteggerla" (tipica scusa del traditore, in realtà si para il culo, tattica criticata aspramente fino a qualche giorno fa, oltretutto...)

Magari la moglie non ne saprà mai nulla per davvero, ma se io scoprissi, fra qualche anno, che mi hanno fatto fare la penitenza e saltare nei cerchi di fuoco per farmi perdonare per mesi o anni, mentre lui faceva la stessa cosa, contatterei un avvocato e gli preparerei un divorzio da "paura"...

Solo la mia opinione.


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

Le obiezioni di Brunetta e Marietto sono interessanti.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io scriverei:
> "prendi atto che potresti essere giudicato esattamente come tu giudichi chi ti ha ferito".
> 
> I due tradimenti però sono diversi nelle motivazioni, anche se simili nelle conseguenze.
> ...


Già, ma è nato prima l'uovo o la gallina?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Mentre mi aspetto che il tradito possa entrare in confusione e "rendere pan per focaccia", cosa che comunque l'aver subito un tradimento non lo autorizza a fare, se la motivazione fosse questa mi aspetterei un evento più casuale, ed una cosa occasionale non destinata a continuare nel tempo.
> 
> Io vedo un cinismo e un sangue freddo che mi fanno un po' impressione: Qui sta pensando di iniziare una vita parallela con l'amante, in Marocco.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Lostris (3 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto, ma sono tornata indietro per risponderti.
> So che di fronte all'enormità del tradimento ti è impossibile trovare ora una tua responsabilità, ma quello che scrivi qui è molto significativo, così come il fatto che tua moglie avesse voluto, subito dopo la scoperta, seguirti.
> Questo tuo considerare il tempo trascorso all'estero un tempo e uno spazio tuo, distaccato dalla tua vita di famiglia, è stato solo ribadito dalla notte (2?) con la signora interessante. E il fatto che già prima i rapporti con lei fossero andati al di là del professionale, al punto che lei avesse già potuto farti capire la sua disponibilità e realizzarla ora con tanta facile naturalezza, dimostra che tu già ti sentivi libero in quel contesto di intessere relazioni da single.
> Potrebbe anche essere che questo sia già accaduto in passato, ma non è importante, importante è che era già stata creata la confidenza che ha consentito questo sviluppo sessuale. Intendo che non credo al bisogno di mentire in un forum, ma credo al bisogno di chi viene tradito di posizionarsi, PER SE STESSO, in un ruolo inattaccabile, sminuendo cose che dimostrerebbero un distacco emotivo e quindi un ruolo attivo nel distacco di chi poi risulta il traditore.
> ...


veramente interessante


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2017)

ribadisco, [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]
la voglia l'aveva già quando ,qualche hanno fa, ha confidato alla moglie la sua attrazione per un'altra.
All'epoca lei l'aveva presa male, e siamo alle solite, parlarsi confidarsi ma non vado a raccontare al mio partner questo mio cedimento se di poca importanza me la gestisco. Non vale la pena allarmare per stupidate.
Dal mio punto di vista, la moglie da allora si è sentita "tradita". Tanto è che l'aveva presa malissimo.
Quale momento migliore per francoff, fare ciò che da molto desiderava  se non dopo aver scoperto che la moglie aveva trovato conforto altrove.


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già, ma è nato prima l'uovo o la gallina?


Io do per scontato nel ragionare che lui fosse un marito fedele.
Il che non gli ha impedito di scorgere le attrazioni altrui nei suoi confronti, non avendo però alcun desiderio di approfondirle. Come capita un po' a tutti, soprattutto a chi ha possibilità di venire in contatto con molte persone per lavoro. La fedeltà è una scelta, la si porta avanti consapevolmente, non è innata, altrimenti avremmo persone fedeli e infedeli per natura senza possibilità di essere altrimenti.
Io quando sono stato tradito ho pensato con rabbia a tutte le volte che ho rinunciato a uscire con gli amici.
Non è che preferivo loro a mia moglie, ma vivere parti di me mi avrebbe fatto bene senza peraltro togliere nulla alla famiglia. Però ho scelto in tante occasioni di stare a casa con mia moglie perché sapevo che questo le faceva piacere e non mi lamentavo della cosa. Dopo, mi son trovato a fare ben altra valutazione.


----------



## twinpeaks (3 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Mentre mi aspetto che il tradito possa entrare in confusione e "rendere pan per focaccia", cosa che comunque l'aver subito un tradimento non lo autorizza a fare, se la motivazione fosse questa mi aspetterei un evento più casuale, ed una cosa occasionale non destinata a continuare nel tempo.
> 
> Io vedo un cinismo e un sangue freddo che mi fanno un po' impressione: Qui sta pensando di iniziare una vita parallela con l'amante, in Marocco.
> 
> ...


La reazione di @_francoff_ da manuale, c'è anche il proverbio: "a brigante, brigante e mezzo". Vendetta+risarcimento+surrogato, e sullo sfondo una vocina che dice "quando ce vo' ce vo'", il sollievo e il miglioramento del tono dell'umore sono garantiti.
I problemi seri cominceranno quando questa relazione si istituzionalizzerà. Lì @_francoff_ e la sua famiglia cominceranno a giocare in un altro campionato, dove le poste sono decisamente più alte e le eventuali retrocessioni molto più dolorose. Su come funziona in quel campionato ho già detto come la vedo, e dunque non mi ripeto. In bocca al lupo a tutti i giocatori.


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ribadisco, @_marietto_ @_danny_ @_Brunetta_
> la voglia l'aveva già quando ,qualche hanno fa, ha confidato alla moglie la sua attrazione per un'altra.
> All'epoca lei l'aveva presa male, e siamo alle solite, parlarsi confidarsi ma non vado a raccontare al mio partner questo mio cedimento se di poca importanza me la gestisco. Non vale la pena allarmare per stupidate.
> Dal mio punto di vista, la moglie da allora si è sentita "tradita". Tanto è che l'aveva presa malissimo.
> Quale momento migliore per francoff, fare ciò che da molto desiderava  se non dopo aver scoperto che la moglie aveva trovato conforto altrove.


Questo me l'ero dimenticato.
Plausibile.
Ognuno ha trovato ampia giustificazione nell'altro per fare quello che desiderava fare.


----------



## twinpeaks (3 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Questo me l'ero dimenticato.
> Plausibile.
> *Ognuno ha trovato ampia giustificazione nell'altro per fare quello che desiderava f*are.


Una giustificazione si trova sempre, ma proprio sempre, per qualunque cosa.


----------



## spleen (3 Maggio 2017)

Per me Francoff ora sta esorcizzando. Sta esorcizzando il fantasma del tradimento creando il suo.
Se questa sarà una fase, ok ci puo stare, riuscirà a ricostruire (sempre che scopra che gli interessa farlo). Se il rapporto extra perdura... ciao bei.


----------



## marietto (3 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ribadisco, @_marietto_ @_danny_ @_Brunetta_
> la voglia l'aveva già quando ,qualche hanno fa, ha confidato alla moglie la sua attrazione per un'altra.
> All'epoca lei l'aveva presa male, e siamo alle solite, parlarsi confidarsi ma non vado a raccontare al mio partner questo mio cedimento se di poca importanza me la gestisco. Non vale la pena allarmare per stupidate.
> Dal mio punto di vista, la moglie da allora si è sentita "tradita". Tanto è che l'aveva presa malissimo.
> Quale momento migliore per francoff, fare ciò che da molto desiderava  se non dopo aver scoperto che la moglie aveva trovato conforto altrove.


L'andare a letto con un'altra persona, anche se sbagliato, può essere sbagliato, ma anche umanamente comprensibile se hai subito certe botte.

Il programmare una relazione a lungo termine porta la cosa su un piano diverso e aggiunge un cinismo e una premeditazione che non vedo come possa salvare la coppia.

Il rapporto tra lui e la moglie non sembra più un matrimonio, ma l'escalation di un conflitto che porta ognuno dei due ad aggiungere il carico a quello che ha appena subito, portandolo al livello successivo.

Per me non potrà che finire in una deflagrazione colossale...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> L'andare a letto con un'altra persona, anche se sbagliato, può essere sbagliato, ma anche umanamente comprensibile se hai subito certe botte.
> 
> Il programmare una relazione a lungo termine porta la cosa su un piano diverso e aggiunge un cinismo e una premeditazione che non vedo come possa salvare la coppia.
> 
> ...


.
esauriti i verdi


----------



## Skorpio (3 Maggio 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Questo me l'ero dimenticato.
> Plausibile.
> Ognuno ha trovato ampia giustificazione nell'altro per fare quello che desiderava fare.


..
[video=youtube;ln7FxQqTv0c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln7FxQqTv0c[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Questo me l'ero dimenticato.
> Plausibile.
> Ognuno ha trovato ampia giustificazione nell'altro per fare quello che desiderava fare.


Non mi avete letta con attenzione


----------



## patroclo (3 Maggio 2017)

ribadisco.....è maschio e ingegnere.....non mi butterei a tentare di leggere la sua mente con gli occhi di una donna umanista.........


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> L'andare a letto con un'altra persona, anche se sbagliato, può essere sbagliato, ma anche umanamente comprensibile se hai subito certe botte.
> 
> Il programmare una relazione a lungo termine porta la cosa su un piano diverso e aggiunge un cinismo e una premeditazione che non vedo come possa salvare la coppia.
> 
> ...


quasi sicuramente. O a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto pacificamente con relazioni esterne appaganti per entrambi.Un nuovo status


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ribadisco.....è maschio e ingegnere.....non mi butterei a tentare di leggere la sua mente con gli occhi di una donna umanista.........


ha fatto tutti calcoli


----------



## marietto (3 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quasi sicuramente. O a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto pacificamente con relazioni esterne appaganti per entrambi.Un nuovo status


Sarebbe un matrimonio aperto... Contenti e disposti loro...


Ma si partirebbe dal presupposto che entrambi sappiano dove sono come coppia.
La tua ipotesi, senza trasparenza, non penso potrebbe durare.


----------



## stany (3 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Quando sono partito per me eravamo 2 genitori e stop . Per la coppia avevo bisogno di tempo . Lei lo sapeva . Riguardo alla lontananza è così come dici . Due vite, la mia , che iniziano e finiscono all imabsrco di un aeroporto . Casa mia la' e' casa mia , qui e' casa nostra . Nessuna telefonata per giustificare un ritardo , niente correre in bagno per lavarsi di corsa se ha fatto tardi , nessun posto frequentato dove potremmo andarci assieme anche noi  . È sempre tradimento ma sono due vite diverse .


Infatti....si chiama:"la doppia vita"!
E non è nemmeno poco diffusa nelle realtà dei tradimenti....
Diciamo che tua moglie nel dubbio s'era portata avanti col lavoro?
I dubbi e le insicurezze ci fanno fare cose irrazionali rendendoci deboli e permeabili alle tentazioni.


----------



## Frithurik (3 Maggio 2017)

Franco ti ho letto dall’inizio, e adesso leggo la tua euforia  , la tua debolezza esternata fuori, No tu nonhai perdonato tua moglie,non sei felice, in te c’e ancora quell’immagine , quandol’hai pedinata, hai scritto ho visto una donna innamorata, poi lei sgamata scegliete e l’innamoramento svanisce perche? Te lo sei spiegato? Anche se sei stato costrettoper lavoro ad andare in Marocco il fuoco era ancora caldo,e tu sei fuggito dallarealta’ dove era il noi, la punivi non rispondendo ,parlavi solo con le ragazzeti ricordi, ?Tu tua  moglie non l’haiperdonata , e non credero’ mai che sei felice piuttosto credo agli asini chevolano. La disperazione ti ha buttato  tra le braccia di quella tizia  non è stata una buona soluzione.hai illuso unapersona che non c'entra niente nella tua vicenda,e sono sicuro che se sei unuomo come ho sempre creduto,un giorno ti rimarra‘solo un vuoto e amarezza. Soloun mio pensiero.


----------



## stany (3 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Allora avrebbe dovuto vedere anche lui il percorso di sua moglie separato da quello della coppia
> Non mi sembra l'avesse vissuta così


----------



## Divì (3 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ribadisco.....è maschio e ingegnere.....non mi butterei a tentare di leggere la sua mente con gli occhi di una donna umanista.........


Quoto ....


----------



## Fairman (3 Maggio 2017)

*Non esistono due pesi e due misure*

e un tradimento resta tale qualunque siano le circostanze.

Ma perchè insistere ancora nell'intento di fargli venire i sensi di colpa, sono d'accordo sulla valutazione che viene data, ma la sua  è la scelta di una persona in cerca di equilibrio.

E' grande e sà certamente quello che ha fatto, ma Franco stà cercando di uscire dal suo enpass.
Sfido chiunque di noi a dire di non aver fatto almeno una cazzata, nel periodo immediatamente successivo la scoperta.
Io, che bevo pochissimo, per un paio di mesi cominciai a bere come un cretino fino a quando finii con l'auto in un fosso laterale, macchina distrutta, fortunatamente io non mi feci niente o quasi  e smisi di bere.
Una cazzata, lo so ma vista col senno di poi, e forse è una cazzata anche quella che ha fatto lui, ma diamogli la possibilità di capirlo senza mazziarlo.


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> e un tradimento resta tale qualunque siano le circostanze.
> 
> Ma perchè insistere ancora nell'intento di fargli venire i sensi di colpa, sono d'accordo sulla valutazione che viene data, ma la sua  è la scelta di una persona in cerca di equilibrio.
> 
> ...



Corretto. E' un tradimento e non vi sono dubbi sul fatto che non lo sia.
Aggiungo che stiamo dando per scontato che l'esito auspicabile sia ricostruire la coppia.
In una fase come questa - chiamiamola esplorativa - quest'ipotesi è tutt'altro che scontata.
Francoff potrebbe anche scoprire di volere altro.


----------



## Fairman (3 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Corretto. E' un tradimento e non vi sono dubbi sul fatto che non lo sia.
> Aggiungo che stiamo dando per scontato che l'esito auspicabile sia ricostruire la coppia.
> In una fase come questa - chiamiamola esplorativa - quest'ipotesi è tutt'altro che scontata.
> Francoff potrebbe anche scoprire di volere altro.


Si è vero, oggi  neanche lui credo sia in grado di capire cosa vuole, e noi non possiamo che augurargli serenità.

Ma questo scuotersi dalla staticità lo aiuterà, ne sono sicuro


----------



## stany (3 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ha fatto tutti calcoli


&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## stany (3 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> L'andare a letto con un'altra persona, anche se sbagliato, può essere sbagliato, ma anche umanamente comprensibile se hai subito certe botte.
> 
> Il programmare una relazione a lungo termine porta la cosa su un piano diverso e aggiunge un cinismo e una premeditazione che non vedo come possa salvare la coppia.
> 
> ...


Adesso non trovo i commenti di Franco su questa donna manager,in un paese dove le donne sicuramente non hanno lo stesso spazio che hanno nei paesi anglosassoni e,forse anche nel Belpaese.Ma lui esprime ammirazione,stima,ed attrazione.E...se fosse questa di cui raccontò a sua moglie dicendole che s'era (quasi?!) innamorato?
Il cerchio si chiuderebbe,così come il romanzo pronto da inviare alla stampa....


----------



## marietto (3 Maggio 2017)

Boh... A me quest'ultima versione di Francoff è apparsa cinica più che confusa.

Uno confuso, secondo me si muove in altri modi e non inizia subito a parlare della relazione che sta imbastendo con l'amante.

E no, non credo che questo tipo di movimento sarà positivo, nel lungo termine.


----------



## marietto (3 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Adesso non trovo i commenti di Franco su questa donna manager,in un paese dove le donne sicuramente non hanno lo stesso spazio che hanno nei paesi anglosassoni e,forse anche nel Belpaese.Ma lui esprime ammirazione,stima,ed attrazione.E...se fosse questa di cui raccontò a sua moglie dicendole che s'era (quasi?!) innamorato?
> Il cerchio si chiuderebbe,così come il romanzo pronto da inviare alla stampa....


Devo dire che io stamattina ho letto un post che non riesco più a trovare, mah...

Comunque, io resto un po' basito dal fatto che il primo rapporto, in teoria nato in maniera semi casuale, porti a questo tipo di commenti:



francoff ha detto:


> Assolutamente no . Non sono sullo stesso piano me ne rendo conto. Anche Nadira m ha detto questo , non vigliamo fare una famiglia futura , lei ha 2 figli vogliamo conoscerci e stare bene assieme


A me sembra qualcosa di inseguito voluto e messo in atto, per questo ho parlato di cinismo.

Secondo me la confusione post tradimento è altra cosa...


----------



## Lostris (3 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Boh... A me quest'ultima versione di Francoff è apparsa cinica più che confusa.
> 
> Uno confuso, secondo me si muove in altri modi e non inizia subito a parlare della relazione che sta imbastendo con l'amante.
> 
> E no, non credo che questo tipo di movimento sarà positivo, nel lungo termine.





marietto ha detto:


> Devo dire che io stamattina ho letto un post che non riesco più a trovare, mah...
> 
> Comunque, io resto un po' basito dal fatto che il primo rapporto, in teoria nato in maniera semi casuale, porti a questo tipo di commenti:
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto


----------



## stany (3 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Devo dire che io stamattina ho letto un post che non riesco più a trovare, mah...
> 
> Comunque, io resto un po' basito dal fatto che il primo rapporto, in teoria nato in maniera semi casuale, porti a questo tipo di commenti:
> 
> ...


E come...se lui avesse aspettato un pretesto per imbastire quella che a tutti gli effetti potrebbe diventare una relazione duratura. Mondi paralleli ,mondi separati;   spero che questo sdoppiamento non pregiudichi l'equilibrio di Franco.


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Devo dire che io stamattina ho letto un post che non riesco più a trovare, mah...
> 
> Comunque, io resto un po' basito dal fatto che il primo rapporto, in teoria nato in maniera semi casuale, porti a questo tipo di commenti:
> 
> ...


Può anche essere.
Come può anche essere una maschera adottata per celare i turbamenti che sta vivendo.
Io ho visto un uomo ferito fino ad ora, spero non solo nell'orgoglio.
Forse a questo punto nessuno dei protagonisti ha ben chiaro cosa fare, in questa storia.
E questo si riflette sulla percezione che ne abbiamo noi.


----------



## patroclo (3 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ha fatto tutti calcoli


No....non ho detto questo. Ragionano in maniera eufemisticamente "rigida"...e visto che si tratta di un maschio mettiamoci pure dentro l'involontario doppio senso


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Può anche essere.
> Come può anche essere una maschera adottata per celare i turbamenti che sta vivendo.
> *Io ho visto un uomo ferito *fino ad ora, spero non solo nell'orgoglio.
> Forse a questo punto nessuno dei protagonisti ha ben chiaro cosa fare, in questa storia.
> E questo si riflette sulla percezione che ne abbiamo noi.


.
Nei primi post, poi il cambiamento è stato netto ed improvviso


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Nei primi post, poi il cambiamento è stato netto ed improvviso


Io voglio fidarmi di quanto scritto nei primi post.
Poi credo ci sia stata una reazione e azioni e scelte di conseguenza.
E un ribaltamento della situazione che apre altre vie d'uscita.
Dal mio punto di vista, considero un errore enorme ai fini del tentativo di ricostruzione con la moglie avere una storia parallela. Può portare ad altro, che per ora ci è ignoto, ma non a questo.
Francoff dovrebbe considerare quanto accaduto con questa signora un percorso necessario  per riportare la sua stima a una dimensione accettabile e svuotare di rancore il rapporto con la moglie, ma dovrebbe decidere di _chiudere qua_, mantenendo quanto accaduto segreto per sempre.


----------



## francoff (3 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Adesso non trovo i commenti di Franco su questa donna manager,in un paese dove le donne sicuramente non hanno lo stesso spazio che hanno nei paesi anglosassoni e,forse anche nel Belpaese.Ma lui esprime ammirazione,stima,ed attrazione.E...se fosse questa di cui raccontò a sua moglie dicendole che s'era (quasi?!) innamorato?
> Il cerchio si chiuderebbe,così come il romanzo pronto da inviare alla stampa....


Non è la stessa donna . Ci sono 10 anni tra le due .


----------



## francoff (3 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto, ma sono tornata indietro per risponderti.
> So che di fronte all'enormità del tradimento ti è impossibile trovare ora una tua responsabilità, ma quello che scrivi qui è molto significativo, così come il fatto che tua moglie avesse voluto, subito dopo la scoperta, seguirti.
> Questo tuo considerare il tempo trascorso all'estero un tempo e uno spazio tuo, distaccato dalla tua vita di famiglia, è stato solo ribadito dalla notte (2?) con la signora interessante. E il fatto che già prima i rapporti con lei fossero andati al di là del professionale, al punto che lei avesse già potuto farti capire la sua disponibilità e realizzarla ora con tanta facile naturalezza, dimostra che tu già ti sentivi libero in quel contesto di intessere relazioni da single.
> Potrebbe anche essere che questo sia già accaduto in passato, ma non è importante, importante è che era già stata creata la confidenza che ha consentito questo sviluppo sessuale. Intendo che non credo al bisogno di mentire in un forum, ma credo al bisogno di chi viene tradito di posizionarsi, PER SE STESSO, in un ruolo inattaccabile, sminuendo cose che dimostrerebbero un distacco emotivo e quindi un ruolo attivo nel distacco di chi poi risulta il traditore.
> ...


Complimenti tanti spunti di riflessione


----------



## francoff (3 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ribadisco, [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]
> la voglia l'aveva già quando ,qualche hanno fa, ha confidato alla moglie la sua attrazione per un'altra.
> All'epoca lei l'aveva presa male, e siamo alle solite, parlarsi confidarsi ma non vado a raccontare al mio partner questo mio cedimento se di poca importanza me la gestisco. Non vale la pena allarmare per stupidate.
> Dal mio punto di vista, la moglie da allora si è sentita "tradita". Tanto è che l'aveva presa malissimo.
> Quale momento migliore per francoff, fare ciò che da molto desiderava  se non dopo aver scoperto che la moglie aveva trovato conforto altrove.


Tu continui a battere su questo punto che io penso non c entri nulla . Nulla percepito in 10 anni di vita assieme da allora


----------



## francoff (3 Maggio 2017)

Leggo tantissimi post , alcuni con spunti interessanti altri con conclusioni veramente premature , azzardate e anche fantasiose .


----------



## francoff (3 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Questo me l'ero dimenticato.
> Plausibile.
> Ognuno ha trovato ampia giustificazione nell'altro per fare quello che desiderava fare.


Questa è una mezza cavolata .


----------



## insane (3 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Leggo tantissimi post , alcuni con spunti interessanti altri con conclusioni veramente premature , azzardate e anche fantasiose .


Franco, io dico, fai quello che vuoi. Se questo fa parte del tuo percorso allora che cosi' sia.

Personalmente ti capisco benissimo


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Questa è una mezza cavolata .


L'altra mezza invece?


----------



## francoff (3 Maggio 2017)

Nadira la conosco da 2 anni . Bella donna , interessante sicuramente . Mai successo nulla prima d ora . Nelle nostre frequentazioni si parlava di lavoro e poi , prendendo confidenza anche di noi , delle famiglie , dei figli delle aspettative , di cinema , di viaggi ... Una volta , probabilmente mi ha trovato simpatico , mi invitò a CAP spartel per un pranzo . Lo fece in modo velato senza sbilanciarsi e io feci finta di nulla . Continuammo a frequentarci per lavoro e la incontrai anche L altra volta , la prima da cornuto conclamato , ma non mi passo' proprio per la mente di chiederle qualcosa anche se vedevo in lei piacere nel rivedermi ogni volta , piacere ricambiato . Poi questa volta le ho proposto di uscire .... qui uomini e donne vivono separati come amicizie e se un uomo e una donna adulti escono ... sanno che non si gioca alle bambole


----------



## francoff (3 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> L'altra mezza invece?


Il fatto di mettere in relazione cose accadute a 10 anni di distanza ... 10 anni vissuti accanto a lei


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ribadisco.....è maschio e ingegnere.....non mi butterei a tentare di leggere la sua mente con gli occhi di una donna umanista.........


infatti impossibile

Peccato mi sia scelta un altro Ing ...ho la fissa 

Detto questo io non riesco a partecipare quanto voi al forum X cui forse mi perdo dei pezzi ma io temo che questa coppia sia destinata a ..Perdersi


----------



## zagor (3 Maggio 2017)

Ritengo che resistere a determinate tentazioni abbia un costo a volte molto elevato. E' indubbiamente un grosso sacrificio che molti (donne o uomini) sono disposti a sostenere per rispetto del partner, per tenere fede  ad un patto, per mantenere unita la famiglia, per il bene dei figli e per la propria dignità. Penso anche che le donne siano mediamente indotte in tentazione molto più degli uomini ed è quindi più faticoso, per loro, resistere sempre. Resistere dopo un brutto litigio, dopo aver bevuto un goccetto di troppo, quando il marito è lontano o quando vengono trascurate. Mediamente una donna subisce delle avances, a volte anche intimamente gradite,  almeno dieci volte più di un uomo.Tuttavia, dopo che uno dei partner ha consumato un tradimento, trovo assolutamente normale che l'altro/a, anche se ha perdonato, anche se sta tentando un difficile recupero del rapporto, se viene indotto in tentazione da una persona dell'altro sesso ceda senza crearsi nessun tipo di problema. Secondo me è giusto così.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> Ritengo che resistere a determinate tentazioni abbia un costo a volte molto elevato. E' indubbiamente un grosso sacrificio che molti (donne o uomini) sono disposti a sostenere per rispetto del partner, per tenere fede  ad un patto, per mantenere unita la famiglia, per il bene dei figli e per la propria dignità. Penso anche che le donne siano mediamente indotte in tentazione molto più degli uomini ed è quindi più faticoso, per loro, resistere sempre. Resistere dopo un brutto litigio, dopo aver bevuto un goccetto di troppo, quando il marito è lontano o quando vengono trascurate. Mediamente una donna subisce delle avances, a volte anche intimamente gradite,  almeno dieci volte più di un uomo.Tuttavia, dopo che uno dei partner ha consumato un tradimento, trovo assolutamente normale che l'altro/a, anche se ha perdonato, anche se sta tentando un difficile recupero del rapporto, se viene indotto in tentazione da una persona dell'altro sesso ceda senza crearsi nessun tipo di problema. Secondo me è giusto così.


Indurre in tentazione tra adulti scusa ma non si può leggere. Almeno io la penso così


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2017)

Io vedo in franco vendetta soptutto questo adesso 
E una coppia che potrà raccontarcela ancora ma prima o poi scoppierà temo 

Non volgio tirargliela sia chiaro ma temo che le cose siano andate un po tanto oltre sia nell innamoramento della moglie prima che nella "vendetta "di lui adesso 

Quello che noto io che dopo un tradimento in pochi si salvano e ho lo fa non è felice anche se se la racconta un casino se la infiocchetta eccecc

Non parlo della sbandata ripeto della notte di sesso ma di storie parallele durate mesi ( X non parlare di anni )
Ma dai ....


----------



## zagor (3 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Indurre in tentazione tra adulti scusa ma non si può leggere. Almeno io la penso così



lo so. Tu sei molto più avanti.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> lo so. Tu sei molto più avanti.


Dove l'ho scritto?


----------



## stany (3 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Nadira la conosco da 2 anni . Bella donna , interessante sicuramente . Mai successo nulla prima d ora . Nelle nostre frequentazioni si parlava di lavoro e poi , prendendo confidenza anche di noi , delle famiglie , dei figli delle aspettative , di cinema , di viaggi ... Una volta , probabilmente mi ha trovato simpatico , mi invitò a CAP spartel per un pranzo . Lo fece in modo velato senza sbilanciarsi e io feci finta di nulla . Continuammo a frequentarci per lavoro e la incontrai anche L altra volta , la prima da cornuto conclamato , ma non mi passo' proprio per la mente di chiederle qualcosa anche se vedevo in lei piacere nel rivedermi ogni volta , piacere ricambiato . Poi questa volta le ho proposto di uscire .... qui uomini e donne vivono separati come amicizie e se un uomo e una donna adulti escono ... sanno che non si gioca alle bambole


Attento Franco; ma non temi il giudizio delle vostre conoscenze in loco? Qualcuno che potrebbe fare il delatore nel mondo parallelo nr. 1?
L'attento era per l'innamoramento,che eventualmente porterà anche il resto che dicevo....


----------



## stany (3 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Indurre in tentazione tra adulti scusa ma non si può leggere. Almeno io la penso così


L'occasione fa l'uomo ladro....e la donna ....


----------



## zagor (3 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dove l'ho scritto?



si capisce subito.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> si capisce subito.


Bene a sapersi. Una botta di autostima ne avevo bisogno


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sei egoista come una persona che finisce nelle acque impetuose di un fiume.
> Annaspa in preda al panico e ha come unico obiettivo quello di salvarsi.
> Non è detto però che riesca a capire come riuscirci.


Io comunque credo reagirei come Franco 
E umano cazzo se lo è anche se temo porti alla fine se gestita male 

Ammetto anche che non sarei mai  in grado di fare ciò che hai fatto tu e che molti fanno tirando avanti a testa bassa ...
Ma perché a me passerebbe proprio L amore X una persona che mi ha preso X il culo  X mesi e mesi e mesi ....


----------



## zagor (3 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bene a sapersi. Una botta di autostima ne avevo bisogno



si, ne sono consapevole. Ho fatto la mia buona azione quotidiana.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tu continui a battere su questo punto che io penso non c entri nulla . Nulla percepito in 10 anni di vita assieme da allora


Insisto perché io, sono un soggetto che all'apparenza lascia perdere per lunghiiiiii periodi. Anche tua moglie potrebbe aver ingoiato il boccone amaro a suo tempo. Non escludere a priori che dentro di lei non sia successo niente.


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> Ritengo che resistere a determinate tentazioni abbia un costo a volte molto elevato. E' indubbiamente un grosso sacrificio che molti (donne o uomini) sono disposti a sostenere per rispetto del partner, per tenere fede  ad un patto, per mantenere unita la famiglia, per il bene dei figli e per la propria dignità. Penso anche che le donne siano mediamente indotte in tentazione molto più degli uomini ed è quindi più faticoso, per loro, resistere sempre. Resistere dopo un brutto litigio, dopo aver bevuto un goccetto di troppo, quando il marito è lontano o quando vengono trascurate. Mediamente una donna subisce delle avances, a volte anche intimamente gradite,  almeno dieci volte più di un uomo.Tuttavia, dopo che uno dei partner ha consumato un tradimento, trovo assolutamente normale che l'altro/a, anche se ha perdonato, anche se sta tentando un difficile recupero del rapporto, se viene indotto in tentazione da una persona dell'altro sesso ceda senza crearsi nessun tipo di problema. Secondo me è giusto così.


Sì.


----------



## zagor (3 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Io comunque credo reagirei come Franco
> E umano cazzo se lo è anche se temo porti alla fine se gestita male
> 
> Ammetto anche che non sarei mai  in grado di fare ciò che hai fatto tu e che molti fanno tirando avanti a testa bassa ...
> Ma perché a me passerebbe proprio L amore X una persona che mi ha preso X il culo  X mesi e mesi e mesi ....



Moltissimi, potendolo fare,avrebbero reagito come Franco. Una tizia di cui ti fidavi ha aperto la stalla ed ha fatto scappare tutti i buoi. Adesso, nella migliore delle ipotesi si dichiara pentita ed è disposta ad aiutarti a cercare tutti gli animali che lei, con il suo comportamento ha fatto scappare. E' umano riaprire il libro delle occasioni perdute e cercare un modo semplice per pareggiare i conti. Secondo me è anche giusto, oltre che umano.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> si, ne sono consapevole. Ho fatto la mia buona azione quotidiana.


Torna anche domani mi raccomando ci tengo


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Insisto perché io, sono un soggetto che all'apparenza lascia perdere per lunghiiiiii periodi. Anche tua moglie potrebbe aver ingoiato il boccone amaro a suo tempo. Non escludere a priori che dentro di lei non sia successo niente.


Mia moglie si ricorda ancora nostri episodi di 20 e più anni fa.
Neppure io lo escluderei a priori.


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> Moltissimi, potendolo fare,avrebbero reagito come Franco. Una tizia di cui ti fidavi ha aperto la stalla ed ha fatto scappare tutti i buoi. Adesso, nella migliore delle ipotesi si dichiara pentita ed è disposta ad aiutarti a cercare tutti gli animali che lei, con il suo comportamento ha fatto scappare. E' umano riaprire il libro delle occasioni perdute e cercare un modo semplice per pareggiare i conti. Secondo me è anche giusto, oltre che umano.


È umano e frequente.
Ho la sensazione che sia successo o sia stato desiderato da non pochi.
Non mi ci escluderei dal novero.
Corretto comunque sottolineare i rischi e le conseguenze.


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2017)

Scusate ma che ha fatto sto povero cristo anni fa?
Detto che non era insensibile alle grazie di una collega ....io non so leggo di gente qui che ha sopportato di tutto ma di tutto e la
Moglie invece dovrebbe averlo tradito X mesi messaggi di perché lui anni prima ha apprezzato un' altra donna

Ma a me pare follia pura . Davvero


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> È umano e frequente.
> Ho la sensazione che sia successo o sia stato desiderato da non pochi.
> Non mi ci escluderei dal novero.
> Corretto comunque sottolineare i rischi e le conseguenze.


Come mi piacerebbe leggere di una tua avventura Danny ma davvero !!!

scusa
Eh ..


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Come mi piacerebbe leggere di una tua avventura Danny ma davvero !!!
> 
> scusa
> Eh ..


Non credo che arriverei mai a parlarne qui.


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusate ma che ha fatto sto povero cristo anni fa?
> Detto che non era insensibile alle grazie di una collega ....io non so leggo di gente qui che ha sopportato di tutto ma di tutto e la
> Moglie invece dovrebbe averlo tradito X mesi messaggi di perché lui anni prima ha apprezzato un' altra donna
> 
> Ma a me pare follia pura . Davvero


Queste colleghe...
Bisognerebbe non farle mai neppure conoscere alle mogli.
Anche senza confessione loro capiscono subito. E registrano.
Spesso noi uomini siamo troppo trasparenti.


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo che arriverei mai a parlarne qui.


Va be io te la auguro


----------



## zagor (3 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Torna anche domani mi raccomando ci tengo



non preoccuparti, tornerò ogni volta che ne avrai bisogno.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> non preoccuparti, tornerò ogni volta che ne avrai bisogno.


Bello sapere di poter contare su qualcuno


----------



## stany (3 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Io vedo in franco vendetta soptutto questo adesso
> E una coppia che potrà raccontarcela ancora ma prima o poi scoppierà temo
> 
> Non volgio tirargliela sia chiaro ma temo che le cose siano andate un po tanto oltre sia nell innamoramento della moglie prima che nella "vendetta "di lui adesso
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusate ma che ha fatto sto povero cristo anni fa?
> Detto che non era insensibile alle grazie di una collega ....io non so leggo di gente qui che ha sopportato di tutto ma di tutto e la
> Moglie invece dovrebbe averlo tradito X mesi messaggi di perché lui anni prima ha apprezzato un' altra donna
> 
> Ma a me pare follia pura . Davvero


no era attratto e ha confidato il tutto alla moglie, chiedendo aiuto a gestire questa debolezza.Nulla di concreto. Non è un complimento e via, un tantino diverso.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ribadisco.....è maschio e ingegnere.....non mi butterei a tentare di leggere la sua mente con gli occhi di una donna umanista.........


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no era attratto e ha confidato il tutto alla moglie, chiedendo aiuto a gestire questa debolezza.Nulla di concreto. Non è un complimento e via, un tantino diverso.


Poteva stare zitto e smazzarsela 
Però la cosa che la moglie adesso abbia reagito in memoria di .. È una grande cazzata ma proprio grande X me 

Lei desiderava qsta cosa e se le presa punto tanto e che non ha confessato ma si è fatta beccare tra messaggini e cuoricini 

Ma come fate a passare Sopra ste cose o eravate davvero molto felici ma se così felici come mai scatta il tradimento 

Non so io vedo molti uomini terrorizzati dal cambiare eventuali vita più che le femmine 

Non è un moto pro SEPARAZIINE ma davvero dopo mesi di menzogne e poi ripicche da bambini ( comprensibili )  e poi è poi ma cosa resta della coppia?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Indurre in tentazione tra adulti scusa ma non si può leggere. Almeno io la penso così


Mi hai tolto le parole dalle dita.
Non capisco cosa intenda [MENTION=6355]zagor[/MENTION].
Non ricavo un'idea coerente di relazione.
Mi sembra un mondo in cui ogni lasciata è persa e si perde con fatica per il partner.
Io sono pluritradita, ma forse forse va anche bene se tutte quelle che passavano sotto il naso a mio marito gli piacevano...in effetti respiravano.
A me non piaceva nessuno.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> L'occasione fa l'uomo ladro....e la donna ....


A me sentire occasione fa questo effetto :sbatti:
ma cosa vuol dire? Che si trova qualcuno che vuol venire a letto? Capirai! Finché respiri...
Si deve incontrare una persona con cui valga la pena di avere una relazione. Oppure siamo ancora ragazzetti che vanno in discoteca sperando di rimediare è il problema è solo trovare chi ci sta?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Insisto perché io, sono un soggetto che all'apparenza lascia perdere per lunghiiiiii periodi. Anche tua moglie potrebbe aver ingoiato il boccone amaro a suo tempo. Non escludere a priori che dentro di lei non sia successo niente.


Anch'io penso che gli anni volano, ma le ferite restano.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Va be io te la auguro



Hai voglia se ce le ha, ce le ha a grappoli, secondo me

Ma non le dice  

Io penso sia il suo modo x farci soffrire


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> ������


Usi faccine che appaiono sempre come punti interrogativi.
Cosi sembra che...non capisci niente :carneval:.
Sii più esplicito perché non si vede quello che vuoi esprimere :up:


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Poteva stare zitto e smazzarsela
> Però la cosa che la moglie adesso abbia reagito in memoria di .. È una grande cazzata ma proprio grande X me
> 
> Lei desiderava qsta cosa e se le presa punto tanto e che non ha confessato ma si è fatta beccare tra messaggini e cuoricini
> ...


appunto smazzarsela, non credo nella ripicca di lei.Quanto non è stato più come prima. Poi l'occasione ha fatto la sua parte., a me aveva fatto solo specie che lui non ha ritenuto importante quello che aveva spiattellato a suo tempo.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Poteva stare zitto e smazzarsela
> Però la cosa che la moglie adesso abbia reagito in memoria di .. È una grande cazzata ma proprio grande X me
> 
> Lei desiderava qsta cosa e se le presa punto tanto e che non ha confessato ma si è fatta beccare tra messaggini e cuoricini
> ...


Potrebbe restare anche una profonda intimità.
Però bisognerebbe massacrarsi per mesi.
Io ci ho provato per mesi, con lui fuori.
Ma lui non era, comprensibilmente, sincero e quindi è stato tutto inutile.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> appunto smazzarsela, non credo nella ripicca di lei.Quanto non è stato più come prima. Poi l'occasione ha fatto la sua parte., a me aveva fatto solo specie che lui non ha ritenuto importante quello che aveva spiattellato a suo tempo.


Tutto è importante in una coppia. 
"Anche quella volta che ho portato il bambino in pronto soccorso da sola perché tu dovevi andare a lavorare..."
Esempio di cosa lontana del tempo e non legata al tradimento.


----------



## zagor (3 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai tolto le parole dalle dita.
> Non capisco cosa intenda @_zagor_.
> Non ricavo un'idea coerente di relazione.
> Mi sembra un mondo in cui ogni lasciata è persa e si perde con fatica per il partner.
> ...


siamo esseri umani, quindi credo che possa capitare di incontrare qualcuna che ci piace particolarmente. A volte capita in palestra ed è relativamente facile cambiare palestra, ma può accadere sul luogo di lavoro, oppure è un genitore di un compagno di classe di un figlio. Resistere alle tentazioni non sempre è facile. Almeno per me non sempre lo è stato.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> siamo esseri umani, quindi credo che possa capitare di incontrare qualcuna che ci piace particolarmente. A volte capita in palestra ed è relativamente facile cambiare palestra, ma può accadere sul luogo di lavoro, oppure è un *genitore* di un compagno di classe di un figlio. Resistere alle tentazioni non sempre è facile. Almeno per me non sempre lo è stato.


Questa è una merdata da irresponsabili.


----------



## zagor (3 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bello sapere di poter contare su qualcuno



Non è facile incontrare qlc1 disposto ad aiutarti senza secondi fini.


----------



## zagor (3 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è una merdata da irresponsabili.



Ne convengo, ma succede più spesso di quanto si pensi, sopratutto adesso che alle elementari le cene di classe sono diventate "obbligatorie".....


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto è importante in una coppia.
> "Anche quella volta che ho portato il bambino in pronto soccorso da sola perché tu dovevi andare a lavorare..."
> Esempio di cosa lontana del tempo e non legata al tradimento.


oppure dove sei finito, la scuola mi ha chiamato che nessuno è andato a prendere la bambina


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> Non è facile incontrare qlc1 disposto ad aiutarti senza secondi fini.


Infatti lo apprezzo molto, davvero


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> siamo esseri umani, quindi credo che possa capitare di incontrare qualcuna che ci piace particolarmente. A volte capita in palestra ed è relativamente facile cambiare palestra, ma può accadere sul luogo di lavoro, oppure è un genitore di un compagno di classe di un figlio. Resistere alle tentazioni non sempre è facile. Almeno per me non sempre lo è stato.


Giusto per chiarire ho interpretato "tentazione" in un modo diverso da questo e da qui la mia risposta
Letto così condivido. Capita raramente ma può succedere


----------



## zagor (3 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti lo apprezzo molto, davvero



Mi gratifica leggere queste cose, per me è quasi una missione aiutare le persone confuse.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> Mi gratifica leggere queste cose, per me è quasi una missione aiutare le persone confuse.


E per me prestarmi a battute sarcastiche


----------



## zagor (3 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E per me prestarmi a battute sarcastiche



probabilmente ti sfugge il fatto che la prima battuta sarcastica l'hai scritta tu.......


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> probabilmente ti sfugge il fatto che la prima battuta sarcastica l'hai scritta tu.......


Non era sarcastica. Ho inteso il tuo tentare in un modo diverso da come poi l'hai spiegato e l'ho scritto qualche post fa


----------



## stany (3 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sentire occasione fa questo effetto :sbatti:
> ma cosa vuol dire? Che si trova qualcuno che vuol venire a letto? Capirai! Finché respiri...
> Si deve incontrare una persona con cui valga la pena di avere una relazione. Oppure siamo ancora ragazzetti che vanno in discoteca sperando di rimediare è il problema è solo trovare chi ci sta?


Infatti,lo stereotipo indotto dal retaggio culturale derivante dalla secolarizzazione dei dogmi ecclesiastici e delle tradizioni stabilite dalla gerarchia maschile, questo ci fanno credere! Ma, se sia vero com'è vero che determinati atteggiamenti femminili in relazione alle scariche ormonali debbano essere ammantati da un'aureola di "sentimentalismo", a giustificazione del soddisfacimento delle pulsioni sessuali, (e quindi rientrando nella classifica della ricerca finalizzata all'aspetto della libido), è altrettanto vero che molte "femmine"non si fanno scrupoli ad ammettere la ricerca di un "maschio" (alfa?) che le soddisfi sotto quell'aspetto.E Tara ne è un esempio. Un tempo,tali soggetti venivano messi al rogo! Poi è chiaro che se si cerca un'avventura da una o tre botte e via,sia lui che lei lo faranno attraverso determinati canali e con certe modalità,se invece il presupposto è un altro,evidentemente si useranno altri strumenti. Determinante è lo stato d'animo e l'eventuale esigenza di voler vivere una relazione. Posso innamorarmi per paradosso anche di una meretrice! Per me non funziona  il "basta che respiri"...Potrei innamorarmi di chiunque,il discrimine è la corrispondenza ai parametri che richiedo. Certo che se parto per cercare un'avventura sarà un conto,forse mi accontenterò.....altrimenti,se devo operare una "sostituzione" sarò più analitico ed esigente. Questo per me!


----------



## stany (3 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto è importante in una coppia.
> "Anche quella volta che ho portato il bambino in pronto soccorso da sola perché tu dovevi andare a lavorare..."
> Esempio di cosa lontana del tempo e non legata al tradimento.


Vero! Simili circostanze del quotidiano vengono trattenute per decenni,e poi rinfacciate. E comunque,vengono viste,queste inadempienze,come un tradimento....e come tale, da restituire anche in differita,dopo anni ....quando il carnet des doléances sarà colmo; ma forse in modo differente, nell'unico disponibile a quel punto: facendo le corna (e queste sono motivazioni ed atteggiamenti prevalentemente femminili).


----------



## stany (3 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è una merdata da irresponsabili.


Pieno il mondo di irresponsabili! E immaturi....


----------



## zagor (3 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non era sarcastica. Ho inteso il tuo tentare in un modo diverso da come poi l'hai spiegato e l'ho scritto qualche post fa



A questo punto sono costretto ad ammettere che mi hai incuriosito: come avevi interpretato il mio "tentare"?


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai tolto le parole dalle dita.
> Non capisco cosa intenda [MENTION=6355]zagor[/MENTION].
> Non ricavo un'idea coerente di relazione.
> Mi sembra un mondo in cui ogni lasciata è persa e si perde con fatica per il partner.
> ...


Intendeva dire che la fedeltà non nasce dall'individuo spontaneamente o dall'assenza di occasioni, ma deriva dalla volonta' di rispettare un patto condiviso con la persona con cui facciamo coppia.
È la volontà che fa sì che noi si scelga di non avere  altre relazioni anche trovandoci di fronte una persona che ci piace, cosa che in una coppia di lunga data può anche accadere.


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai voglia se ce le ha, ce le ha a grappoli, secondo me
> 
> Ma non le dice
> 
> Io penso sia il suo modo x farci soffrire


Ma no...
Non vorrei mai farvi soffire.
Siete tutti una buona compagnia.


----------



## Lostris (3 Maggio 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> Ritengo che resistere a determinate tentazioni abbia *un costo a volte molto elevato*. E' indubbiamente* un grosso sacrificio* che molti (donne o uomini) sono disposti a sostenere per rispetto del partner, per tenere fede  ad un patto, per mantenere unita la famiglia, per il bene dei figli e per la propria dignità. Penso anche che le donne siano mediamente indotte in tentazione molto più degli uomini ed è quindi più *faticoso*, per loro, resistere sempre. Resistere dopo un brutto litigio, dopo aver bevuto un goccetto di troppo, quando il marito è lontano o quando vengono trascurate. Mediamente una donna subisce delle avances, a volte anche intimamente gradite,  almeno dieci volte più di un uomo.Tuttavia, dopo che uno dei partner ha consumato un tradimento, trovo assolutamente normale che l'altro/a, anche se ha perdonato, anche se sta tentando un difficile recupero del rapporto, se viene indotto in tentazione da una persona dell'altro sesso ceda senza crearsi nessun tipo di problema. Secondo me è giusto così.


Parlo per me.
Io tutto questo sacrificio non l'avevo mai avvertito, e credo nemmeno dovrebbe esserci.

Ami una persona, ci fai progetti, condividi la tua quotidianità e sei talmente ricco in questo che nemmeno ti accorgi di stare sostenendo _costi elevati_, perché disponi di fondi illimitati.

Le tentazioni manco le vedi, o se le vedi non le qualifichi come tali. Non le prendi proprio in considerazione.

Quando senti un peso, cominci a notare qualcuno, fai alcuni pensieri, avverti di stare sacrificando qualcosa significa che già dovresti intervenire.


----------



## stany (3 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Parlo per me.
> Io tutto questo sacrificio non l'avevo mai avvertito, e credo nemmeno dovrebbe esserci.
> 
> Ami una persona, ci fai progetti, condividi la tua quotidianità e sei talmente ricco in questo che nemmeno ti accorgi di stare sostenendo _costi elevati_, perché disponi di fondi illimitati.
> ...


Così dovrebbe essere!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Intendeva dire che la fedeltà non nasce dall'individuo spontaneamente o dall'assenza di occasioni, ma deriva dalla volonta' di rispettare un patto condiviso con la persona con cui facciamo coppia.
> È la volontà che fa sì che noi si scelga di non avere  altre relazioni anche trovandoci di fronte una persona che ci piace, cosa che in una coppia di lunga data può anche accadere.


Se accade è giusto che accada e ci si deve interrogare sul significato di quella attrazione. 
Non concepisco il trattenersi. Semmai è una scelta evitare che un superficiale interesse o attrazione possa diventare altro, non è un sacrificio, è scegliere di essere fedeli alla scelta perché è stata una scelta libera nella consapevolezza che ci saranno mille sliding doors ma si è scelta una e si sa che ci sarebbero state anche altre possibilità.
Non ha senso che si decida di fare il chirurgo a mezzo servizio quando si è scelto di fare il magistrato.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2017)

In effetti è pieno di persone che fanno l'imbianchino e cercando di fare la rockstar...


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Parlo per me.
> Io tutto questo sacrificio non l'avevo mai avvertito, e credo nemmeno dovrebbe esserci.
> 
> Ami una persona, ci fai progetti, condividi la tua quotidianità e sei talmente ricco in questo che nemmeno ti accorgi di stare sostenendo _costi elevati_, perché disponi di fondi illimitati.
> ...


Prima o poi ci arrivano in tanti ad avvertire questa sensazione.
A quel punto solo tu puoi decidere cosa fare.
Mia moglie mi ha detto che arrivata a quel punto ha deciso di proseguire.
Io ho sempre considerato più importante ciò che avevamo costruìto insieme, la nostra famiglia, di qualsiasi mio desiderio che potesse metterla a rischio. Anche perché quello che avevo mi piaceva e mi bastava.
A mia moglie no.


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se accade è giusto che accada e ci si deve interrogare sul significato di quella attrazione.
> Non concepisco il trattenersi. Semmai è una scelta evitare che un superficiale interesse o attrazione possa diventare altro, non è un sacrificio, è scegliere di essere fedeli alla scelta perché è stata una scelta libera nella consapevolezza che ci saranno mille sliding doors ma si è scelta una e si sa che ci sarebbero state anche altre possibilità.
> Non ha senso che si decida di fare il chirurgo a mezzo servizio quando si è scelto di fare il magistrato.


E certo che la scelta avviene prima quando è ancora interesse e non certo quando si è alimentato il tutto abbastanza da farlo diventare innamoramento.
C'è sempre un inizio al quale si può evitare di dare proseguimento.
Se si vuole.


----------



## Lostris (4 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E certo che la scelta avviene prima quando è ancora interesse e non certo quando si è alimentato il tutto abbastanza da farlo diventare innamoramento.
> C'è sempre un inizio al quale si può evitare di dare proseguimento.
> Se si vuole.


Certo che sì.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Parlo per me.
> Io tutto questo sacrificio non l'avevo mai avvertito, e credo nemmeno dovrebbe esserci.
> 
> Ami una persona, ci fai progetti, condividi la tua quotidianità e sei talmente ricco in questo che nemmeno ti accorgi di stare sostenendo _costi elevati_, perché disponi di fondi illimitati.
> ...





danny ha detto:


> E certo che la scelta avviene prima quando è ancora interesse e non certo quando si è alimentato il tutto abbastanza da farlo diventare innamoramento.
> C'è sempre un inizio al quale si può evitare di dare proseguimento.
> Se si vuole.





Lostris ha detto:


> Certo che sì.


Come dicevi giustamente sopra dipende da come ti senti nel matrimonio.


----------



## ologramma (4 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti è pieno di persone che fanno l'imbianchino e cercando di fare la rockstar...


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come dicevi giustamente sopra dipende da come ti senti nel matrimonio.


Da come ti senti.... tu.
Perché non dipende dal matrimonio. A meno che non ti sia stato imposto, oggi puoi scegliere il compagno con cui vivere una vita e se questa scelta dovesse risultare sbagliata puoi anche lasciarlo.
Io nel _mio matrimonio_ ci stavo bene, facevo sesso non quando volevo ma quando mia moglie ne aveva voglia (indi lei poteva sentirsi più desiderata rispetto a me), credevo di comunicare con lei, mi piaceva fisicamente e per la sua intelligenza, la stimavo, pensavo fosse migliore di molte altre donne e poi avevo una figlia che completava la mia felicità, adoravo fare il padre e mi sarebbe piaciuto avere almeno un altro figlio (ma mia moglie non voleva).
Non che fosse una gioia tutti i momenti, ma neppure mi veniva da desiderare altro.
Quello che aveva, lo ripeto, mi _bastava_. 
Sto descrivendo lo stesso matrimonio in cui ha vissuto mia moglie, che avrebbe potuto scrivere: ho un marito che mi ama, mi desidera, quando gli chiedo una cosa mi risponde sempre sì con entusiasmo, è un buon padre, è fedele, è sincero e non è neanche male fisicamente per la sua età...
Eppure questo non lo ha visto. Io dico sempre che lei tende a guardare il bicchiere mezzo vuoto. Non si accorge di quello che ha ma soffre per quello che le manca. 
In un rapporto tra due persone c'è sempre qualcosa che manca, può essere tanto, può essere poco, ma sei tu a dargli il _giusto peso.
_Se non hai la capacità di farlo qualsiasi situazione ti renderà infelice perché non ne saprai cogliere le opportunità.
Non è un caso che sia più infelice di me anche ora. E lo sarebbe stata comunque, prima o poi, anche se fosse andata a vivere con l'amante o fosse stata sposata con un altro uomo. Scelte che poteva fare.
Perché alla fine il matrimonio è il posto dove più spesso ognuno porta i propri problemi, non quello che li crea.


----------



## reverse (4 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Perché alla fine il matrimonio è il posto dove più spesso ognuno porta i propri problemi, non quello che li crea.


alla fine è così.
e se è così io non avrei mai dovuto sposarmi, due volte, e non dovrei mai mettermi con qualcuno in futuro.


----------



## stany (4 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Da come ti senti.... tu.
> Perché non dipende dal matrimonio. A meno che non ti sia stato imposto, oggi puoi scegliere il compagno con cui vivere una vita e se questa scelta dovesse risultare sbagliata puoi anche lasciarlo.
> Io nel _mio matrimonio_ ci stavo bene, facevo sesso non quando volevo ma quando mia moglie ne aveva voglia (indi lei poteva sentirsi più desiderata rispetto a me), credevo di comunicare con lei, mi piaceva fisicamente e per la sua intelligenza, la stimavo, pensavo fosse migliore di molte altre donne e poi avevo una figlia che completava la mia felicità, adoravo fare il padre e mi sarebbe piaciuto avere almeno un altro figlio (ma mia moglie non voleva).
> Non che fosse una gioia tutti i momenti, ma neppure mi veniva da desiderare altro.
> ...


Questa è da standing ovation!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Da come ti senti.... tu.
> Perché non dipende dal matrimonio. A meno che non ti sia stato imposto, oggi puoi scegliere il compagno con cui vivere una vita e se questa scelta dovesse risultare sbagliata puoi anche lasciarlo.
> Io nel _mio matrimonio_ ci stavo bene, facevo sesso non quando volevo ma quando mia moglie ne aveva voglia (indi lei poteva sentirsi più desiderata rispetto a me), credevo di comunicare con lei, mi piaceva fisicamente e per la sua intelligenza, la stimavo, pensavo fosse migliore di molte altre donne e poi avevo una figlia che completava la mia felicità, adoravo fare il padre e mi sarebbe piaciuto avere almeno un altro figlio (ma mia moglie non voleva).
> Non che fosse una gioia tutti i momenti, ma neppure mi veniva da desiderare altro.
> ...


Mio marito aveva detto che lui stava come un pascià...in effetti...in senso letterale :unhappy:


----------



## Fairman (4 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mio marito aveva detto che lui stava come un pascià...in effetti...in senso letterale :unhappy:
> View attachment 13069


Però complimenti sei fatta veramente bene


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Però complimenti sei fatta veramente bene


In effetti da giovane, però più magra.


----------



## Fairman (4 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti da giovane, però più magra.


Si è sempre giovani, se ci crediamo


----------



## stany (4 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> alla fine è così.
> e se è così io non avrei mai dovuto sposarmi, due volte, e non dovrei mai mettermi con qualcuno in futuro.


Ti torna....che sia così? Sta finendo anche il secondo matrimonio?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Si è sempre giovani, se ci crediamo


Su questo è certo! Crederci sempre!
Oddio sembro la Ventura! :singleeye:


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2017)

Mi son soffermato a riflettere a come ero messo io a un mese dalla scoperta che mia moglie aveva un altro.
A dire il vero, ero talmente ancora impregnato di fiducia e dedizione nei suoi confronti che non avevo ancora intuito che avesse un amante. Le sue spiegazioni volutamente mi portavano fuori strada.
Io puntualmente arrivavo qui per cercare di ricostruire un puzzle composto da tessere che non combaciavano, frutto di un abile e costante rimescolatura.
Mi addentravo in impossibili meandri dove le contorsioni mentali suggerivano labirintiche deduzioni per uscirne frullato, decomposto, frammentato.
Ma io l'amavo. E le dedicavo questo amore dove la fiducia non veniva scalfita neppure dalla più lampante evidenza.
Ho riflettuto su quante volte ho accettato le sue dichiarazioni di ricostruzione, io che ero divenuto sabbia da granito qual ero.
Sono passati anni e fatico a riconoscermi in quell'incanto.
Non so dove sia finita la contraddittoria timidezza di colei che amavo credo follemente, nell'irrazionalità che questo avverbio sottintende. Neppure dove giaccia quella fiducia sconfinata che le concedevo.
Da qualche parte, in qualche cimitero dell'anima. 

Mi sono fermato a riflettere.
E ho pensato  che mentre noi osserviamo la corrente del fiume, l'acqua sfugge dalla nostra mano a cucchiaio che ne increspa la superficie. E per quanto cerchiamo di fermare questo defluire, non potremo opporci a qualcosa che non possiamo governare. Qualcosa che ha le fonti da qualche parte, e altrove muore.

A volte i fiumi si seccano. 
Ma tu devi comunque placare la tua sete.


----------



## reverse (4 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ti torna....che sia così? Sta finendo anche il secondo matrimonio?


non lo so, ma adesso lo scopro.

faccio due righe qui, la mia storia è di una banalità tale che non merita un thread:

traditore, non scoperto.
due anni di relazione con una donna sposata.
le ho proposto qualcosa di più, ha detto di no. E allora ho chiuso.

e adesso è ora di fare i conti...


----------



## patroclo (4 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mi son soffermato a riflettere a come ero messo io a un mese dalla scoperta che mia moglie aveva un altro.
> A dire il vero, ero talmente ancora impregnato di fiducia e dedizione nei suoi confronti che non avevo ancora intuito che avesse un amante. Le sue spiegazioni volutamente mi portavano fuori strada.
> Io puntualmente arrivavo qui per cercare di ricostruire un puzzle composto da tessere che non combaciavano, frutto di un abile e costante rimescolatura.
> Mi addentravo in impossibili meandri dove le contorsioni mentali suggerivano labirintiche deduzioni per uscirne frullato, decomposto, frammentato.
> ...




...è il secondo post di oggi dove usi ripetutamente il passato...tutto bene?


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ...è il secondo post di oggi dove usi ripetutamente il passato...tutto bene?



Tutto al solito...
Diciamo che fortunatamente è passato.
Sforzarsi di comprendere le storie degli altri mi obbliga a ridestarlo.
Può anche servire, per capire alcune cose di adesso.
Sinceramente se penso a me quattro anni fa, mi viene da dire a Francoff... "Hai fatto bene. Goditi questo TUO momento con questa donna.
E' la tua vita.
Non tornerà più questo momento".
Ma è una riflessione che faccio ora.


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> non lo so, ma adesso lo scopro.
> 
> faccio due righe qui, la mia storia è di una *banalità* tale che non merita un thread:
> 
> ...


Nessuna storia è banale. Due matrimoni poi...
Apri un thread, dai.


----------



## Lostris (4 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mi son soffermato a riflettere a come ero messo io a un mese dalla scoperta che mia moglie aveva un altro.
> A dire il vero, ero talmente ancora impregnato di fiducia e dedizione nei suoi confronti che non avevo ancora intuito che avesse un amante. Le sue spiegazioni volutamente mi portavano fuori strada.
> Io puntualmente arrivavo qui per cercare di ricostruire un puzzle composto da tessere che non combaciavano, frutto di un abile e costante rimescolatura.
> Mi addentravo in impossibili meandri dove le contorsioni mentali suggerivano labirintiche deduzioni per uscirne frullato, decomposto, frammentato.
> ...


mi viene da abbracciarti

:abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mi son soffermato a riflettere a come ero messo io a un mese dalla scoperta che mia moglie aveva un altro.
> A dire il vero, ero talmente ancora impregnato di fiducia e dedizione nei suoi confronti che non avevo ancora intuito che avesse un amante. Le sue spiegazioni volutamente mi portavano fuori strada.
> Io puntualmente arrivavo qui per cercare di ricostruire un puzzle composto da tessere che non combaciavano, frutto di un abile e costante rimescolatura.
> Mi addentravo in impossibili meandri dove le contorsioni mentali suggerivano labirintiche deduzioni per uscirne frullato, decomposto, frammentato.
> ...


Sei poetico e profondo come sempre.
La mia vicenda mi ha insegnato, con il caso di mio marito apparentemente timido,  che spesso interpretiamo come timidezza una forma di evitamento, una modalità di essere sfuggenti rispetto a situazioni e responsabilità  mischiate a una forma di insicurezza/narcisismo.
I timidi e i narcisisti vedono sempre gli occhi degli altri su di loro, occhi giudicanti. Ma forse timido/narcisista convivono, sono facce della stessa medaglia. Solo un narcisista può immaginare che il mondo sia interessato a lui è impegnato a giudicarlo! Per questo chi si dichiara timido è capace in circostanze favorevoli di esibirsi in modo che può risultare eccessivo e imbarazzante per persone che non sono timide.
Quindi si può essere sorpresi dell'esibizionismo, della sfacciataggine, del bisogno smodato di mettersi in mostra e di provocare di chi credevamo una mammoletta.


----------



## reverse (4 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuna storia è banale. Due matrimoni poi...
> Apri un thread, dai.


Non ora e per svariati motivi.
Se non disturbo continuo ad intervenire pur non avendo mai aperto un thread. In caso contrario prego chi di dovere di farmelo sapere.


----------



## nina (4 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei poetico e profondo come sempre.
> La mia vicenda mi ha insegnato, con il caso di mio marito apparentemente timido,  che spesso interpretiamo come timidezza una forma di evitamento, una modalità di essere sfuggenti rispetto a situazioni e responsabilità  mischiate a una forma di insicurezza/narcisismo.
> I timidi e i narcisisti vedono sempre gli occhi degli altri su di loro, occhi giudicanti. Ma forse timido/narcisista convivono, sono facce della stessa medaglia. Solo un narcisista può immaginare che il mondo sia interessato a lui è impegnato a giudicarlo! Per questo chi si dichiara timido è capace in circostanze favorevoli di esibirsi in modo che può risultare eccessivo e imbarazzante per persone che non sono timide.
> Quindi si può essere sorpresi dell'esibizionismo, della sfacciataggine, del bisogno smodato di mettersi in mostra e di provocare di chi credevamo una mammoletta.


Non potrei quotarti meglio. Però c'è una cosa che vorrei capire meglio e forse ti sembrerà una domanda banale: intendi che tutti i timidi sono narcisisti, o si tratta di quell'infelice variabile in cui il narcisista è un finto-timido? Descritta così, mi pare più la seconda ipotesi.


----------



## Fairman (4 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su questo è certo! Crederci sempre!
> Oddio sembro la Ventura! :singleeye:


La ventura per la battuta o fisicamente?

In entrambi i casi eccezzionale.

Oggi divago, non riesco a stare sul pezzo, voglo essere leggero


----------



## stany (4 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mi son soffermato a riflettere a come ero messo io a un mese dalla scoperta che mia moglie aveva un altro.
> A dire il vero, ero talmente ancora impregnato di fiducia e dedizione nei suoi confronti che non avevo ancora intuito che avesse un amante. Le sue spiegazioni volutamente mi portavano fuori strada.
> Io puntualmente arrivavo qui per cercare di ricostruire un puzzle composto da tessere che non combaciavano, frutto di un abile e costante rimescolatura.
> Mi addentravo in impossibili meandri dove le contorsioni mentali suggerivano labirintiche deduzioni per uscirne frullato, decomposto, frammentato.
> ...


Hai mai pensato di scrivere poesie?


----------



## Fairman (4 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mi son soffermato a riflettere a come ero messo io a un mese dalla scoperta che mia moglie aveva un altro.
> A dire il vero, ero talmente ancora impregnato di fiducia e dedizione nei suoi confronti che non avevo ancora intuito che avesse un amante. Le sue spiegazioni volutamente mi portavano fuori strada.
> Io puntualmente arrivavo qui per cercare di ricostruire un puzzle composto da tessere che non combaciavano, frutto di un abile e costante rimescolatura.
> Mi addentravo in impossibili meandri dove le contorsioni mentali suggerivano labirintiche deduzioni per uscirne frullato, decomposto, frammentato.
> ...


Mi hai  riportato indietro di un bel pò, a ricordare che io non l'avevo neanche intuito, neanche pensato che lei avesse un'amante, avevano un sistema per comunicare a prova di bomba.

Comunque condivido quello che ti è stato detto, bello, poetico, ma purtroppo triste


----------



## stany (4 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> non lo so, ma adesso lo scopro.
> 
> faccio due righe qui, la mia storia è di una banalità tale che non merita un thread:
> 
> ...


Ah...traditore sei ? Avevo capito il contrario....allora sarò meno indulgente,non volermene.
Capisco che anche una delusione in quel senso sia pesante. Soprattutto perché ami una che non lascerà il marito e tu, sei obbligato (?) a stare con tua moglie che non ami. Vero : c'è delusione e delusione...e non è detto che la tua sia meno cocente della mia o di quella di Danny (per citare due traditi che hanno deciso di stare ,per ora,nel matrimonio,come del resto te).


----------



## perplesso (4 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> Non ora e per svariati motivi.
> Se non disturbo continuo ad intervenire pur non avendo mai aperto un thread. In caso contrario prego chi di dovere di farmelo sapere.


puoi continuare a postare tranquillamente, quando te la sentirai, leggeremo la tua storia


----------



## reverse (4 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ah...traditore sei ? Avevo capito il contrario....allora sarò meno indulgente,non volermene.
> Capisco che anche una delusione in quel senso sia pesante. Soprattutto perché ami una che non lascerà il marito e tu, sei obbligato (?) a stare con tua moglie che non ami. Vero : c'è delusione e delusione...e non è detto che la tua sia meno cocente della mia o di quella di Danny (per citare due traditi che hanno deciso di stare ,per ora,nel matrimonio,come del resto te).


No guarda, ti tolgo subito un paio di dubbi (nel caso fossero tali): essere traditi è una delusione e comporta un dolore che il mio di ora è risibile. E aggiungo che non sono qui per cercare commiserazione o sostegno per la delusione che ho ricevuto.

Ho scritto: ed ora è il momento di fare i conti...
Sono qui per fare i conti, con me.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> Non ora e per svariati motivi.
> Se non disturbo continuo ad intervenire pur non avendo mai aperto un thread. In caso contrario prego chi di dovere di farmelo sapere.


Benvenut(o/a) reverse


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> No guarda, ti tolgo subito un paio di dubbi (nel caso fossero tali): essere traditi è una delusione e comporta un dolore che il mio di ora è risibile. E aggiungo che non sono qui per cercare commiserazione o sostegno per la delusione che ho ricevuto.
> 
> Ho scritto: ed ora è il momento di fare i conti...
> Sono qui per fare i conti, con me.


Benvenuto, non ti preoccupare qui ce n'è per tutti i gusti. Ci si confronta, ci si azzuffa ma tutto ti aiuta a fare più chiarezza, per lo meno avrai diversi punti di vista.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Non potrei quotarti meglio. Però c'è una cosa che vorrei capire meglio e forse ti sembrerà una domanda banale: intendi che tutti i timidi sono narcisisti, o si tratta di quell'infelice variabile in cui il narcisista è un finto-timido? Descritta così, mi pare più la seconda ipotesi.


La seconda.
Però io non sono timida e non ho mai capito molto neanche i timidi puri.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> La ventura per la battuta o fisicamente?
> 
> In entrambi i casi eccezzionale.
> 
> Oggi divago, non riesco a stare sul pezzo, voglo essere leggero


No. Alla Ventura mai assomigliata...adesso poi direi più Ave Ninchi :carneval:


----------



## Fairman (4 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Alla Ventura mai assomigliata...adesso poi direi più Ave Ninchi :carneval:


Non ci credo manco morto, forse hai bisogno dell'oculista. 

Sicuramente non ti vedi così come ti vedono gli altri, e poi lo ripero, le donne sono tutte belle.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Non ci credo manco morto, forse hai bisogno dell'oculista.
> 
> Sicuramente non ti vedi così come ti vedono gli altri, e poi lo ripero, le donne sono tutte belle.


Ave Ninchi aveva un suo fascino.


----------



## stany (4 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> No guarda, ti tolgo subito un paio di dubbi (nel caso fossero tali): essere traditi è una delusione e comporta un dolore che il mio di ora è risibile. E aggiungo che non sono qui per cercare commiserazione o sostegno per la delusione che ho ricevuto.
> 
> Ho scritto: ed ora è il momento di fare i conti...
> Sono qui per fare i conti, con me.


Si,ma io parlavo della sofferenza che devi provare stando accanto a chi non ami. Certo che chi subisce un tradimento soffre (dovrebbe) più del traditore.La tua è doppia però: stai scrivendo qui per la sofferenza che ti provoca il non potere stare accanto,dopo due anni,a chi ami veramente.
A meno che,tu non sia un poliamoroso.. .Allora...


----------



## stany (4 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ave Ninchi aveva un suo fascino.


Anche Tina Pica....


----------



## nina (4 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La seconda.
> Però io non sono timida e non ho mai capito molto neanche i timidi puri.


Io sono molto timida e ti assicuro che è una tragedia .


----------



## Fairman (4 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ave Ninchi aveva un suo fascino.


Allora convergiamo sulla valutazione finale.

Uomo o donna, non possiamo valuatre le persone per quello che sembrano, non vorrei riparlare della famosa pietra scartata dai costruttori, ma per me è così.

Quando stai con una persona, dopo un po che ci stai, se non sei preso dalla sua testa, non sei preso per niente, al corpo ci si abitua.
 Se mangi aragosta tutti i giorni prima o poi ti viene a noia, ma se hai gli stimoli colloquiali, ogni giorno è un giorno diverso.


----------



## reverse (4 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> La tua è doppia però: stai scrivendo qui per la sofferenza che ti provoca il non potere stare accanto,dopo due anni,a chi ami veramente.
> A meno che,tu non sia un poliamoroso.. .Allora...


No, abbi pazienza se insisto. Sono qui per capire come posso stare bene. Possibilmente con mia moglie visto che è... mia moglie. Se non ce la farò mi separerò; quello che è successo non deve più succedere.

L'altra non la amavo, ero innamorato di lei. Son due cose diverse, spero che su questo siamo tutti d'accordo.

Se fossi stato poliamoroso sarei andato avanti per anni con l'amante felice e sereno. Come di fatto intendeva fare l'altra.

Io non voglio vivere da amante e da traditore. Sono stati due anni durissimi. Era arrivato il momento di fare una scelta e scegliere tra chi c'è e chi non c'è, beh, manco è una scelta.

Dell'altra non voglio più parlare e non ne parlerò più.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Anche Tina Pica....


Lo dice la gggente


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Allora convergiamo sulla valutazione finale.
> 
> Uomo o donna, non possiamo valuatre le persone per quello che sembrano, non vorrei riparlare della famosa pietra scartata dai costruttori, ma per me è così.
> 
> ...


Concordo. Ovvio :singleeye:


----------



## Fairman (4 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Ovvio :singleeye:


Se la vedi veramente così sei grande.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Se la vedi veramente così sei grande.


Basta che abbia gli occhi nocciola


----------



## Fairman (4 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta che abbia gli occhi nocciola


La pigmentazione deli occhi diventa definitiva intorno al primo anno di vita. Da allora di tempo ne è passato ma il colore è sempre nocciola.


----------



## stany (4 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> No, abbi pazienza se insisto. Sono qui per capire come posso stare bene. Possibilmente con mia moglie visto che è... mia moglie. Se non ce la farò mi separerò; quello che è successo non deve più succedere.
> 
> L'altra non la amavo, ero innamorato di lei. Son due cose diverse, spero che su questo siamo tutti d'accordo.
> 
> ...


Vabbè ,avevo capito che avessi proposto un di più alla tua amante; una legalizzazione della relazione che,evidentemente avrebbe comportato una "scelta" :quella di lasciare tua moglie. Ma avevo capito male!


----------



## reverse (4 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Vabbè ,avevo capito che avessi proposto un di più alla tua amante; una legalizzazione della relazione che,evidentemente avrebbe comportato una "scelta" :quella di lasciare tua moglie. Ma avevo capito male!


difatti hai capito benissimo. Ma per l'appunto non c'era nessuna scelta da fare visto che bisognerebbe essere in due per stare assieme... 

Mi rendo conto che sono un po' ermetico.


----------



## stany (4 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> difatti hai capito benissimo. Ma per l'appunto non c'era nessuna scelta da fare visto che bisognerebbe essere in due per stare assieme...
> 
> Mi rendo conto che sono un po' ermetico.


"Ritorni" per i figli?


----------



## reverse (4 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> "Ritorni" per i figli?


no, beh anche, soprattutto ritorno per provare a star bene con mia moglie, la mia famiglia.
son due anni che odio i week end, due anni che odio andare in ferie.


----------



## stany (4 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> no, beh anche, soprattutto ritorno per provare a star bene con mia moglie, la mia famiglia.
> son due anni che odio i week end, due anni che odio andare in ferie.


Insomma...pare che ti fosse stata quasi imposta questa extra relazione,anche se, odiavi i momenti in cui non potevi vedere la tua amante.Il provare a stare bene con tua moglie non credo dipenda (o dipendesse) solo da te. Cosa ti mancava nel tuo matrimonio, se non sono indiscreto, che hai cercato al di fuori?


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io sono molto timida e ti assicuro che è una tragedia .


Io ho una timidezza tutta particolare

Ad esempio ero molto timido quando dovevo andare in un negozio a comprare un paio di scarpe o una maglia..

Passavo e ripassavo dalle vetrine, non mi decidevo a entrare... E il dramma era quando entravo, magari avendo scelto dalla vetrina, e non avevano il mio numero, e mi proponevano cose alternative, che mi piacevano meno

Ho capito che dire : "no quello non mi piace" mi faceva fatica

Mi sembrava di umiliare, di mortificare chi me lo proponeva

Mi sembrava come dire:. "hai un bel gusto di merda, cazzo! E tu tieni questa roba in vendita, bel coraggio.."

Mi tornava male

Per combattere questa timidezza mi riproposi di andare nel negozio con l'intento opposto: farglielo rovesciare da cima a fondo, e uscire senza comprare nulla: una sorta di gioco :mexican:

Così mi riusciva molto meglio, partivo con quell'obiettivo, e non lo centravo nemmeno spesso

Alla fine qualcosa che mi piaceva e che compravo saltava fuori


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho una timidezza tutta particolare
> 
> Ad esempio ero molto timido quando dovevo andare in un negozio a comprare un paio di scarpe o una maglia..
> 
> ...


Un punto di vista che non consideravo.
Anch'io sono dispiaciuta di far perdere tempo. Infatti non lo faccio.


----------



## danny (5 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Allora convergiamo sulla valutazione finale.
> 
> Uomo o donna, non possiamo valuatre le persone per quello che sembrano, non vorrei riparlare della famosa pietra scartata dai costruttori, ma per me è così.
> 
> ...


Quotone.


----------



## Carola (5 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Allora convergiamo sulla valutazione finale.
> 
> Uomo o donna, non possiamo valuatre le persone per quello che sembrano, non vorrei riparlare della famosa pietra scartata dai costruttori, ma per me è così.
> 
> ...


Quotone


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Insomma...pare che ti fosse stata quasi imposta questa extra relazione,anche se, odiavi i momenti in cui non potevi vedere la tua amante.Il provare a stare bene con tua moglie non credo dipenda (o dipendesse) solo da te. Cosa ti mancava nel tuo matrimonio, se non sono indiscreto, che hai cercato al di fuori?


ho pensato per molto tempo che non mi "andasse più bene" per quello che fa, o meglio, non fa.
Ma alla fine potrebbe cambiare radicalmente comportamento ed atteggiamento e non cambierebbe un granchè; non è questione di quello che una persona fa ma di quello che una persona è. Mi vergogno un po' a dirlo ma la sento un "po' poco per me". 
L'altra prendeva due giri di pista rispetto a mia moglie come aspetto fisico (era pure più vecchia di un paio d'anni) ma la personalità e l'intelligenza mi attraevano in modo assoluto e me la rendevano "bella" anche fisicamente.


----------



## Carola (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> ho pensato per molto tempo che non mi "andasse più bene" per quello che fa, o meglio, non fa.
> Ma alla fine potrebbe cambiare radicalmente comportamento ed atteggiamento e non cambierebbe un granchè; non è questione di quello che una persona fa ma di quello che una persona è. Mi vergogno un po' a dirlo ma la sento un "po' poco per me".
> L'altra prendeva due giri di pista rispetto a mia moglie come aspetto fisico (era pure più vecchia di un paio d'anni) ma la personalità e l'intelligenza mi attraevano in modo assoluto e me la rendevano "bella" anche fisicamente.


Non ho capito  cosa sia successo con la tua amante 
un po poco è brutto da dirsi ma lo capisco 
Io sentivo un "po poco " mio marito come intelligenza emotiva ad es pur essendo lui un uomo di successo nel suo lavoro ma come sappiamo non significa nulla umanamente 

Qsta cosa ha creato negli anni dei solchi inevitabili e profondi e l'aspetto estetico del mio ex che è un uomo davvero notevole che fa presa sulle donne di qualsiasi età passava in secondo piano

Devo dire però che io ho sempre giustificato l
Sua " pochezza" emotiva con scuse tipo è cresciuto in un contesto anaffettivo ecc ecc senza pensare del male che Qsto faceva a me 

Nin capisco qnd ci si sceglie all inizio dove stiano  qste mancanze perché non ce ne accorgiamo X tempo o perché smettiamo di giustificarlead un certo punto


----------



## stany (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> ho pensato per molto tempo che non mi "andasse più bene" per quello che fa, o meglio, non fa.
> Ma alla fine potrebbe cambiare radicalmente comportamento ed atteggiamento e non cambierebbe un granchè; non è questione di quello che una persona fa ma di quello che una persona è. Mi vergogno un po' a dirlo ma la sento un "po' poco per me".
> L'altra prendeva due giri di pista rispetto a mia moglie come aspetto fisico (era pure più vecchia di un paio d'anni) ma la personalità e l'intelligenza mi attraevano in modo assoluto e me la rendevano "bella" anche fisicamente.


Mh....tua moglie è chiaramente un ripiego : non ti basta e non la ritieni alla tua altezza (ma questo lo si vede fin dall'inizio ,e se è un discrimine invalicabile o che ci fa stare male: non ci si sceglie!).
 Ti sei innamorato...non era una relazione di due anni solo per sesso. Dici che più di tanto tua moglie non ti potrà mai dare. Ed è sconfortante ammetterlo a se stessi.Encomiabile che tu voglia "riscoprire" e rivalutare il tuo matrimonio,fino ad un certo punto:chiaramente se l'altra fosse stata disponibile a lasciare la propria famiglia ,anche tu l'avresti fatto! Ritornando sulla sofferenza ,comparandola con la mia,non so chi stia peggio....io che ,come te cerco di ricostruire,amando ed apprezzando mia moglie,tentando di scacciare dubbi e sospetti forse infondati,oppure tu, che non intravvedi un miglioramento sostanziale nella relazione con tua moglie,avendo già definito i confini del rapporto subordinandoli alla limitatezza dell'empatia che potete scambiarvi.Eppure dici che è una bella donna (non so quanti anni avete), che ti attraeva fisicamente (cosa fondamentale per me). Evidentemente c'è un non detto che giustificherebbe questa caduta di empatia ed interesse nei suoi confronti.
Ti auguro veramente di cuore di riuscire a rinnamorarti  di lei e non solo starle assieme per i figli ,o per convenzione ("del resto, è la mia famiglia")....credo e spero che quando la sposasti l'amassi....altrimenti,la vedo dura; vivrai nella frustrazione e,prima o dopo (ma non posso augurartelo) incontrerai un'altra donna "forse" giusta per te e quello che non è successo ora succederà. Non ti invidio. Forse il segreto è di accontentarsi ,nel senso di accettare i limiti dell'altro e riscoprire (se del caso) quello che ci fece innamorare a suo tempo.
Buona vita.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io sono dispiaciuta di far perdere tempo. Infatti non lo faccio.


Anche questo. 

Io penso che la timidezza possa originarsi da varie cause, sicuramente la paura di non essere accettati, ma anche la paura di poter teoricamente procurare danni e mortificazioni inutili a essere espliciti

La mia era (ed è) più correlabile alla seconda ipotesi


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Mh....tua moglie è chiaramente un ripiego : non ti basta e non la ritieni alla tua altezza (ma questo lo si vede fin dall'inizio ,e se è un discrimine invalicabile o che ci fa stare male: non ci si sceglie!). Ti sei innamorato...non era una relazione di due anni solo per sesso. Dici che più di tanto tua moglie non ti potrà mai dare. Ed è sconfortante ammetterlo a se stessi.Encomiabile che tu voglia "riscoprire" e rivalutare il tuo matrimonio,fino ad un certo punto:chiaramente se l'altra fosse stata disponibile a lasciare la propria famiglia ,anche tu l'avresti fatto! Ritornando sulla sofferenza ,comparandola con la mia,non so chi stia peggio....io che ,come te cerco di ricostruire,amando ed apprezzando mia moglie,tentando di scacciare dubbi e sospetti forse infondati,oppure tu, che non intravvedi un miglioramento sostanziale nella relazione con tua moglie,avendo già definito i confini del rapporto subordinandoli alla limitatezza dell'empatia che potete scambiarvi.Eppure dici che è una bella donna (non so quanti anni avete), che ti attraeva fisicamente (cosa fondamentale per me). Evidentemente c'è un non detto che giustificherebbe questa caduta di empatia ed interesse nei suoi confronti.Ti auguro veramente di cuore di riuscire a rinnamorarti  di lei e non solo starle assieme per i figli ,o per convenzione ("del resto, è la mia famiglia")....credo e spero che quando la sposasti l'amassi....altrimenti,la vedo dura; vivrai nella frustrazione e,prima o dopo (ma non posso augurartelo) incontrerai un'altra donna "forse" giusta per te e quello che non è successo ora succederà. Non ti invidio. Forse il segreto è di accontentarsi ,nel senso di accettare i limiti dell'altro e riscoprire (se del caso) quello che ci fece innamorare a suo tempo.Buona vita.


direi che hai colto al 90%. grazie e ciao.


----------



## nina (5 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche questo.
> 
> Io penso che la timidezza possa originarsi da varie cause, sicuramente la paura di non essere accettati, ma anche la paura di poter teoricamente procurare danni e mortificazioni inutili a essere espliciti
> 
> La mia era (ed è) più correlabile alla seconda ipotesi


Direi entrambe.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Direi entrambe.



Mah.. x me forse un tempo, oggi non ci crederai, ma mi ci diverto.

Un bel po' di anni fa il mio Presidente mi mandò in sua rappresentanza a una spinosa riunione in una importante fondazione bancaria.

Lui non ci voleva andare x motivi politici (non si voleva sbottonare la camicia x così dire, su un finanziamento grosso, io non sapevo un cazzo di nulla di questa cosa, ma andai con entusiasmo)

Alla riunione erano tutti imbronciati e mi guardavano come una merda :rotfl:, perché volevano il presidente, e io avevo esordito, dopo essermi presentato,b dicendo che ero lì a seguire l'incontro di cui poi avrei riferito

Ero un sasso nelle loro scarpe :rotfl:

A un certo punto una vegliarda mi disse che non si spiegava perché io fossi lì e non il presidente, dato che c'erano Delle decisioni importanti da prendere.

Le dissi con tono rassicurante che se voleva il suo cellulare per chiederglielo, glielo davo subito :rotfl: :rotfl: (ma lo sapevo che lei il suo cellulare ce lo aveva, solo che pure lei non ci si voleva confrontare, e sperava di prendersela con me :rotfl: )

Ecco.. in queste situazioni io sono nel mio centro.. :rotfl:


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> un po poco è brutto da dirsi ma lo capisco


non è "brutto", è terribile e terribilmente offensivo. Umiliante, come subire il tradimento.

Io sono attratto dall'intelligenza. 

Beccai quasi due anni fa mia moglie a chattare in modo erotico. La beccai perchè non lo fece in modo intelligente, fu sciocca nel modus operandi. Cominciarono le scuse e le giustificazioni. Ricordo che le dissi "con una un po' zoccola posso pure starci, con una stupida no"


----------



## Frithurik (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> non è "brutto", è terribile e terribilmente offensivo. Umiliante, come subire il tradimento.
> 
> Io sono attratto dall'intelligenza.
> 
> Beccai quasi due anni fa mia moglie a chattare in modo erotico. La beccai perchè non lo fece in modo intelligente, fu sciocca nel modus operandi. Cominciarono le scuse e le giustificazioni. Ricordo che le dissi "con una un po' zoccola posso pure starci, con una stupida no"


Da quel poco che ti ho letto vuoi fare credere di essere il maschio alfa, ma secondo ti meriteresti, un paio di bubboni in fronte.Scusa e un mio pensiero.


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Da quel poco che ti ho letto vuoi fare credere di essere il maschio alfa, ma secondo ti meriteresti, un paio di bubboni in fronte.Scusa e un mio pensiero.


ti scuso


----------



## stany (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> non è "brutto", è terribile e terribilmente offensivo. Umiliante, come subire il tradimento.
> 
> Io sono attratto dall'intelligenza.
> 
> Beccai quasi due anni fa mia moglie a chattare in modo erotico. La beccai perchè non lo fece in modo intelligente, fu sciocca nel modus operandi. Cominciarono le scuse e le giustificazioni. Ricordo che le dissi "con una un po' zoccola posso pure starci, con una stupida no"


Ecco il non detto! Ti sei sentito tradito ed hai (o stavi già con l'altra) imbastito una relazione extraconiugale.Le cose forse anche per tua moglie non andavano troppo bene se scambiava messaggi erotici con sconosciuti. La considerazione che dici sull'intelligenza nel non farsi scoprire,la condivido; mia moglie me la fece sotto al naso,quasi per farsi scoprire.Forse è un modo per richiamare l'attenzione sul loro disagio.Anch'io pensai alla stoltezza di mia moglie nel non prendere precauzioni ecc..Appunto agire con leggerezza ,da stolta,ameno che non mi sottovalutasse nelle mie attenzioni ed interesse verso di lei; quasi un mettermi alla prova. Comunque nel caso riuscissi a riprendere il rapporto,preferirei una moglie con un QI non elevatissimo, piuttosto che un poco zoccola,per citarti; ma il paradosso che esponi evidentemente depone favorevolmente per tua moglie :se fosse una seriale starebbe più accorta e poi,pensaci forse era un grido d'aiuto nei tuoi confronti .


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ecco il non detto! Ti sei sentito tradito ed hai (o stavi già con l'altra) imbastito una relazione extraconiugale.Le cose forse anche per tua moglie non andavano troppo bene se scambiava messaggi erotici con sconosciuti. La considerazione che dici sull'intelligenza nel non farsi scoprire,la condivido; mia moglie me la fece sotto al naso,quasi per farsi scoprire.Forse è un modo per richiamare l'attenzione sul loro disagio.Anch'io pensai alla stoltezza di mia moglie nel non prendere precauzioni ecc..Appunto agire con leggerezza ,da stolta,ameno che non mi sottovalutasse nelle mie attenzioni ed interesse verso di lei; quasi un mettermi alla prova. Comunque nel caso riuscissi a riprendere il rapporto,preferirei una moglie con un QI non elevatissimo, piuttosto che un poco zoccola,per citarti; ma il paradosso che esponi evidentemente depone favorevolmente per tua moglie :se fosse una seriale starebbe più accorta e poi,pensaci forse era un grido d'aiuto nei tuoi confronti .


Avevo già l'altra ma da non molto e mi par di ricordare che non l'avevo ancora frequentata di persona, sicuramente avevo cambiato atteggiamento a casa, senza dubbio.
Ecco perchè quando me ne accorsi sentii che non potevo incazzarmi più di tanto, avevo fatto già la stessa cosa. Non per voler suscitare compatimento ancora una volta, ma ho sofferto (in quell'occasione) la pena della vittima e del carnefice allo stesso tempo.

Dire "posso stare con una zoccola ma non con una stupida" voleva dire che "visto che sei mia moglie e che hai commesso un errore io resto con te nonostante l'errore ma ci rifletto bene se voglio restare con una che ha commesso un errore ed è pure stupida". Il senso era questo. Poi ovvio che la compagna ideale è intelligentissima, bellissima e fedelissima (e viceversa i compagni ovvio).

Mia moglie non è seriale, ne ho la ragionevole sicurezza. Quella assoluta no, non ce l'ha nessuno. L'unica persona che ha l'incontestabile certezza di non essere stata tradita è il single.


----------



## stany (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> Avevo già l'altra ma da non molto e mi par di ricordare che non l'avevo ancora frequentata di persona, sicuramente avevo cambiato atteggiamento a casa, senza dubbio.
> Ecco perchè quando me ne accorsi sentii che non potevo incazzarmi più di tanto, avevo fatto già la stessa cosa. Non per voler suscitare compatimento ancora una volta, ma ho sofferto (in quell'occasione) la pena della vittima e del carnefice allo stesso tempo.
> 
> Dire "posso stare con una zoccola ma non con una stupida" voleva dire che "visto che sei mia moglie e che hai commesso un errore io resto con te nonostante l'errore ma ci rifletto bene se voglio restare con una che ha commesso un errore ed è pure stupida". Il senso era questo. Poi ovvio che la compagna ideale è intelligentissima, bellissima e fedelissima (e viceversa i compagni ovvio).
> ...


Stavo dicendo la stessa cosa....l'errore commesso prescinde dall'essere stupido.....stupido sarebbe chi pervicacemente persistesse nello stesso atteggiamento con immutate modalità.


----------



## Frithurik (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> ti scuso


pure un tantino arrogante.


----------



## danny (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> Avevo già l'altra ma da non molto e mi par di ricordare che non l'avevo ancora frequentata di persona, sicuramente avevo cambiato atteggiamento a casa, senza dubbio.
> Ecco perchè quando me ne accorsi sentii che non potevo incazzarmi più di tanto, avevo fatto già la stessa cosa. Non per voler suscitare compatimento ancora una volta, ma ho sofferto (in quell'occasione) la pena della vittima e del carnefice allo stesso tempo.
> 
> Dire "posso stare con una zoccola ma non con una stupida" voleva dire che "visto che sei mia moglie e che hai commesso un errore io resto con te nonostante l'errore ma ci rifletto bene se voglio restare con una che ha commesso un errore ed è pure stupida". Il senso era questo. Poi ovvio che la compagna ideale è intelligentissima, bellissima e fedelissima (e viceversa i compagni ovvio).
> ...


Vero.
Posso farti una domanda?
Tu valuti in maniera negativa tua moglie, mentre hai fatto delle valutazioni molto positive della tua amante,adducendo come motivazione che sei attratto dall'intelligenza.
Perché hai sposato quella donna, allora?
E su quali parametri basi l'intelligenza della tua amante?
In quali maniera si è dimostrata?
Forse più che un giudizio di merito è più vero che hai maggior affinità verso l'amante. O no?


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> pure un tantino arrogante.


diciamo anche che me l'hai tirato fuori dalle dita.Non sono un maschio alfa e nemmeno penso di esserlo. Sono una persona con un sacco di problemi e conscio di aver sbagliato.Se vuoi mi lancio pure io in un'analisi sommaria su di te che te ne esci con "ti meriteresti le corna" (cosa tra l'altro vera).


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Vero.
> Posso farti una domanda?
> Tu valuti in maniera negativa tua moglie, mentre hai fatto delle valutazioni molto positive della tua amante,adducendo come motivazione che sei attratto dall'intelligenza.
> Perché hai sposato quella donna, allora?
> ...


avevo scritto un messaggio lungo, non esaustivo ma lungo: perduto 

Quando ho tempo ci riprovo, scusami.


----------



## Divì (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> avevo scritto un messaggio lungo, non esaustivo ma lungo: perduto
> 
> Quando ho tempo ci riprovo, scusami.


Capita. Un po' come essere traditi


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> Avevo già l'altra ma da non molto e mi par di ricordare che non l'avevo ancora frequentata di persona, sicuramente avevo cambiato atteggiamento a casa, senza dubbio.Ecco perchè quando me ne accorsi sentii che non potevo incazzarmi più di tanto, avevo fatto già la stessa cosa. Non per voler suscitare compatimento ancora una volta, ma ho sofferto (in quell'occasione) la pena della vittima e del carnefice allo stesso tempo.Dire "posso stare con una zoccola ma non con una stupida" voleva dire che "visto che sei mia moglie e che hai commesso un errore io resto con te nonostante l'errore ma ci rifletto bene se voglio restare con una che ha commesso un errore ed è pure stupida". Il senso era questo. Poi ovvio che la compagna ideale è intelligentissima, bellissima e fedelissima (e viceversa i compagni ovvio).Mia moglie non è seriale, ne ho la ragionevole sicurezza. Quella assoluta no, non ce l'ha nessuno. L'unica persona che ha l'incontestabile certezza di non essere stata tradita è il single.


A me non stupisce il fatto che ti sia sentito vittima e carnefice. A me fa riflettere il fatto che ci sia una coppia che e' reciprocamente infedele, senza che l'infedeltà sia condivisa da entrambi. E' disinnamorata, al punto che tu avresti piantato la moglie, se l'amante fosse stata disponibile. E' chiaro che i figli non sono un collante, per te. E ritieni tua moglie non alla tua altezza. Evidentemente saresti stato pronto anche a passare sopra i problemi di tipo economico che una separazione comporta. Ed è infine ragionevole pensare che anche tua moglie non si senta certo soddisfatta della vostra relazione.Cosa ti trattiene ancora con lei?


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> A me non stupisce il fatto che ti sia sentito vittima e carnefice. A me fa riflettere il fatto che ci sia una coppia che e' reciprocamente infedele, senza che l'infedeltà sia condivisa da entrambi. E' disinnamorata, al punto che tu avresti piantato la moglie, se l'amante fosse stata disponibile. E' chiaro che i figli non sono un collante, per te. E ritieni tua moglie non alla tua altezza. Evidentemente saresti stato pronto anche a passare sopra i problemi di tipo economico che una separazione comporta. Ed è infine ragionevole pensare che anche tua moglie non si senta certo soddisfatta della vostra relazione.Cosa ti trattiene ancora con lei?


Forse, la certezza che mi ami. Merce rara.I figli sono figli, la "cosa" più importante per una persona o almeno così dovrebbe essere, questo sono i figli non un collante per un matrimonio felice.E sì, dovrei cambiare tenore di vita, una separazione mi costerebbe la casa e altri soldi ma ho la forza economica per non finire a dormire sotto un ponte o dover comprare 12 cosce di pollo all'antibiotico per un euro e 25 per non morire di fame.Però voglio puntualizzare una cosa: sgrillettarsi con un tizio su internet per una settimana e avere una relazione di due anni mi sembrano cose completamente differenti. Lei non è stata infedele, io lo sono stato. Ma mi rendo conto che il concetto di "tradimento" è molto elastico, siamo tutti d'accordo che andare a letto con un terzo sia tradimento, poi ci sono persone che considererebbero tradimento anche pensare ad un altro.


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> Forse, la certezza che mi ami. Merce rara.I figli sono figli, la "cosa" più importante per una persona o almeno così dovrebbe essere, questo sono i figli non un collante per un matrimonio felice.E sì, dovrei cambiare tenore di vita, una separazione mi costerebbe la casa e altri soldi ma ho la forza economica per non finire a dormire sotto un ponte o dover comprare 12 cosce di pollo all'antibiotico per un euro e 25 per non morire di fame.Però voglio puntualizzare una cosa: sgrillettarsi con un tizio su internet per una settimana e avere una relazione di due anni mi sembrano cose completamente differenti. Lei non è stata infedele, io lo sono stato. Ma mi rendo conto che il concetto di "tradimento" è molto elastico, siamo tutti d'accordo che andare a letto con un terzo sia tradimento, poi ci sono persone che considererebbero tradimento anche pensare ad un altro.


Non mi arrovellerei a stabilire se tecnicamente quello di tua moglie e' tradimento oppure no. Di sicuro se vado in una chat erotica cerco una evasione di un certo tipo, per cui è ragionevole supporre che sempre di uno scontento stiamo a parlare.Appurato che i figli non sono il collante del tuo matrimonio, ti domando di nuovo: e' solo una questione economica? Questione che peraltro tu stesso definisci superabile. Quindi e' retorica la mia domanda: cosa ti trattiene? Il fatto che alla fine non stai malaccio e hai paura di finire peggio?


----------



## iosolo (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> *Forse, la certezza che mi ami. *Merce rara.I figli sono figli, la "cosa" più importante per una persona o almeno così dovrebbe essere, questo sono i figli non un collante per un matrimonio felice.E sì, dovrei cambiare tenore di vita, una separazione mi costerebbe la casa e altri soldi ma ho la forza economica per non finire a dormire sotto un ponte o dover comprare 12 cosce di pollo all'antibiotico per un euro e 25 per non morire di fame.Però voglio puntualizzare una cosa: sgrillettarsi con un tizio su internet per una settimana e avere una relazione di due anni mi sembrano cose completamente differenti. Lei non è stata infedele, io lo sono stato. Ma mi rendo conto che il concetto di "tradimento" è molto elastico, siamo tutti d'accordo che andare a letto con un terzo sia tradimento, poi ci sono persone che considererebbero tradimento anche pensare ad un altro.


Come fai ad esserne sicuro?! 

Probabilmente lei ama ma l'immagine che ha di te.
Tu sei ben altro. 

Come tu che reputi tua moglie "sciocca" non l'ami. Perchè l'hai scelta? Perchè hai deciso di sceglierla come madre dei tuoi figli? 
E qual'è la tua idea di sciocca?! Forse lei sarà semplice anche negli inganni... ma furbizia non è sintomo di intelligenza.


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2017)

Preciso che sono passata sopra la tua risposta circa il fatto che tu creda nell'amore di tua moglie. L'ho fatto apposta. Perché vedi.... Addossare la tua scelta eventuale di rimanere a tua moglie non mi pare onesto. Neppure nei tuoi confronti.


----------



## iosolo (5 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Preciso che sono passata sopra la tua risposta circa il fatto che tu creda nell'amore di tua moglie. L'ho fatto apposta. Perché vedi.... Addossare la tua scelta eventuale di rimanere a tua moglie non mi pare onesto. Neppure nei tuoi confronti.


Non è legarlo a lei ma è sempre legato a lui. 
Tutti noi vogliamo essere amati... soprattutto qualcuno che ha appena subito un sonoro rifiuto dalla sua amante. 

La moglie è il suo porto sicuro.


----------



## insane (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> Forse, la certezza che mi ami. Merce rara.I figli sono figli, la "cosa" più importante per una persona o almeno così dovrebbe essere, questo sono i figli non un collante per un matrimonio felice.E sì, dovrei cambiare tenore di vita, una separazione mi costerebbe la casa e altri soldi ma ho la forza economica per non finire a dormire sotto un ponte o dover comprare 12 cosce di pollo all'antibiotico per un euro e 25 per non morire di fame.Però voglio puntualizzare una cosa: sgrillettarsi con un tizio su internet per una settimana e avere una relazione di due anni mi sembrano cose completamente differenti. Lei non è stata infedele, io lo sono stato. Ma mi rendo conto che il concetto di "tradimento" è molto elastico, siamo tutti d'accordo che andare a letto con un terzo sia tradimento, poi ci sono persone che considererebbero tradimento anche pensare ad un altro.


Wow sei piu' cinico di me, e io mi considero una persona di merda


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non è legarlo a lei ma è sempre legato a lui. Tutti noi vogliamo essere amati... soprattutto qualcuno che ha appena subito un sonoro rifiuto dalla sua amante. La moglie è il suo porto sicuro.


Eh. Occhei. Però delle due l'una.O mente a se stesso dicendo di non considerare la moglie alla sua altezza, o mente di brutto alla moglie, prendendo il suo amore alla stregua di una gratificazione che invero e' paragonabile a quella di un animale per il padrone. Non so se mi spiego. Capirei se fossero anteposte ragioni di ordine pratico. O il fatto di vedersi preclusa con la separazione una frequentazione quotidiana con i figli. Ma così non capisco.


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non mi arrovellerei a stabilire se tecnicamente quello di tua moglie e' tradimento oppure no. Di sicuro se vado in una chat erotica cerco una evasione di un certo tipo, per cui è ragionevole supporre che sempre di uno scontento stiamo a parlare.Appurato che i figli non sono il collante del tuo matrimonio, ti domando di nuovo: e' solo una questione economica? Questione che peraltro tu stesso definisci superabile. Quindi e' retorica la mia domanda: cosa ti trattiene? Il fatto che alla fine non stai malaccio e hai paura di finire peggio?


mi par di aver risposto: la certezza che mi ami. Mi sbaglierò, per carità, ma io ho questa certezza.


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Come fai ad esserne sicuro?!
> 
> Probabilmente lei ama ma l'immagine che ha di te.
> Tu sei ben altro.
> ...


ho definito sciocco il suo modus operandi, non lei. Non è una differenza formale, è una cosa completamente diversa.


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> mi par di aver risposto: la certezza che mi ami. Mi sbaglierò, per carità, ma io ho questa certezza.



Bene: appurato che hai la "certezza" che ti ami, cosa te ne fai se non la ami? O la ami anche tu? Su.... Non era difficile dove volessi andare a parare


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> ho definito sciocco il suo modus operandi, non lei. Non è una differenza formale, è una cosa completamente diversa.


Abbiamo anche appurato che nella vita fai l'avvocato, e non solo per l'uso di determinati brocardi :carneval:


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Abbiamo anche appurato che nella vita fai l'avvocato, e non solo per l'uso di determinati brocardi :carneval:



ahaha, no no, tutt'altro!!!


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Wow sei piu' cinico di me, e io mi considero una persona di merda


cosa ti ha offeso? Le 12 cosce di pollo pompate all'anabolizzante che costano meno dei pellets da stufa?


----------



## insane (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> cosa ti ha offeso? Le 12 cosce di pollo pompate all'anabolizzante che costano meno dei pellets da stufa?


Ma figurati non mi offende niente, dico solo che il discorso sulla compagna piu' stupida che non ti piace lo faccio anche io per me, ma non sono arrivato poi a sposarne una (magari perche' e' superfiga o fa sesso da urlo oppure perche' e' un ottimo accessorio da mettere nella porsche)


----------



## stany (5 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Wow sei piu' cinico di me, e io mi considero una persona di merda


Anche di me....e del mio sarcasmo.


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ma figurati non mi offende niente, dico solo che il discorso sulla compagna piu' stupida che non ti piace lo faccio anche io per me, ma non sono arrivato poi a sposarne una (magari perche' e' superfiga o fa sesso da urlo oppure perche' e' un ottimo accessorio da mettere nella porsche)


ancora!?!?!?
ho definito stupido il modo in cui si è fatta beccare perchè stupido è stato. Se mi sento dire "eri lontano, mi annoiavo, ERA BRAVO A SCRIVERE..." che cosa devo fare per difendermi (dal fatto in sè)? Questo ho fatto, l'ho costretta ad ammettere che l'ha fatto perchè ne aveva voglia perchè l'alternativa era ammettere di aver sposato una donna che si fa sfilare (virtualmente) le mutande dal primo che passa. Di qui: ho sposato una donna che ha fatto un errore o se vogliamo essere meno aulici un po' zoccola, non ho sposato una cretina. E questo non toglie nulla di gravità a quel che ho fatto io poi.


Non capisco se fraintendete per colpa del mezzo (cioè lo scritto) o perchè proiettate su di me i vostri partner che vi hanno tradito. Ci stanno entrambe le cose.


PS: non ho la Porsche.


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Bene: appurato che hai la "certezza" che ti ami, cosa te ne fai se non la ami? O la ami anche tu? Su.... Non era difficile dove volessi andare a parare


mi fai la cortesia di dirmi tu esplicitamente dove voglio andare a parare con un'affermazione e non con domande a cui evidentemente non rispondo come vuoi sentirti rispondere?


----------



## insane (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> ancora!?!?!?
> ho definito stupido il modo in cui si è fatta beccare perchè stupido è stato. Se mi sento dire "eri lontano, mi annoiavo, ERA BRAVO A SCRIVERE..." che cosa devo fare per difendermi (dal fatto in sè)? Questo ho fatto, l'ho costretta ad ammettere che l'ha fatto perchè ne aveva voglia perchè l'alternativa era ammettere di aver sposato una donna che si fa sfilare (virtualmente) le mutande dal primo che passa. Di qui: ho sposato una donna che ha fatto un errore o se vogliamo essere meno aulici un po' zoccola, non ho sposato una cretina. E questo non toglie nulla di gravità a quel che ho fatto io poi.
> 
> 
> ...


Vero, io se avessi beccato mia moglie a sditalinarsi in chat con un altro l'avrei probabilmente lanciata fuori casa e avrei cominciato a riflettere seriamente sul nostro rapporto, invece tu ti sei fatto l'amante per "ripicca" o quasi. Ripeto, atteggiamento che capisco perfettamente e mi farebbe piacere avere.


----------



## stany (5 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh. Occhei. Però delle due l'una.O mente a se stesso dicendo di non considerare la moglie alla sua altezza, o mente di brutto alla moglie, prendendo il suo amore alla stregua di una gratificazione che invero e' paragonabile a quella di un animale per il padrone. Non so se mi spiego. Capirei se fossero anteposte ragioni di ordine pratico. O il fatto di vedersi preclusa con la separazione una frequentazione quotidiana con i figli. Ma così non capisco.


Edonista che tira a campare? In fondo trova il bello ed il gratificante nell'unica sicurezza di cui dispone e che non lo induce a  stravolgere la vita: l'amore di sua moglie! Che poi chiuderebbe forse il cerchio se riuscissero a chiarirsi....Lei è una bella donna ,pare anche con una libido non sottomessa; vuoi vedere che i problemi sono di natura sessuale,originati forse da quella mancanza di empatia di cui il nostro parlava?


----------



## spleen (5 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Vero, io se avessi beccato mia moglie a sditalinarsi in chat con un altro l'avrei probabilmente lanciata fuori casa e avrei cominciato a riflettere seriamente sul nostro rapporto, *invece tu ti sei fatto l'amante per "ripicca" o quasi.* Ripeto, atteggiamento che capisco perfettamente e mi farebbe piacere avere.


L'amante l'aveva già prima dell' episodio della moglie, se ho capito bene, la ripicca centra niente.


----------



## insane (5 Maggio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> L'amante l'aveva già prima dell' episodio della moglie, se ho capito bene, la ripicca centra niente.


ah, allora colpa mia, ho seguito a pezzi il 3d ..


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Vero, io se avessi beccato mia moglie a sditalinarsi in chat con un altro l'avrei probabilmente lanciata fuori casa e avrei cominciato a riflettere seriamente sul nostro rapporto, invece tu ti sei fatto l'amante per "ripicca" o quasi. Ripeto, atteggiamento che capisco perfettamente e mi farebbe piacere avere.


ti sei perso il pezzo dove affermo chiaramente che avevo già l'altra.
al limite me la son tenuta per senso di colpa quello sì, quanto affermi tu non corrisponde semplicemente al vero.

Al mio primo post qualcuno mi ha chiesto "ami tua moglie?"

E io ho risposto "non lo so ma ora lo scopro".

Le parole son lì.


----------



## spleen (5 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Edonista che tira a campare? In fondo trova il bello ed il gratificante nell'unica sicurezza di cui dispone e che non lo induce a  stravolgere la vita: l'amore di sua moglie! Che poi chiuderebbe forse il cerchio se riuscissero a chiarirsi....Lei è una bella donna ,pare anche con una libido non sottomessa; *vuoi vedere che i problemi sono di natura sessuale,originati forse da quella mancanza di empatia di cui il nostro parlava?*


Mi sembra che non parlasse di empatia ma di intelligenza, brillantezza, che è altra cosa.


----------



## iosolo (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> ancora!?!?!?
> ho definito stupido il modo in cui si è fatta beccare perchè stupido è stato. Se mi sento dire "eri lontano, mi annoiavo, ERA BRAVO A SCRIVERE..." che cosa devo fare per difendermi (dal fatto in sè)? Questo ho fatto, l'ho costretta ad ammettere che l'ha fatto perchè ne aveva voglia perchè l'alternativa era ammettere di aver sposato una donna che si fa sfilare (virtualmente) le mutande dal primo che passa. Di qui: ho sposato una donna che ha fatto un errore o se vogliamo essere meno aulici un po' zoccola, non ho sposato una cretina. E questo non toglie nulla di gravità a quel che ho fatto io poi.
> 
> 
> ...


Hai ragione ho riletto quanto hai scritto e ora ho capito che intendevi. 

L'inganno è nato però da quest'altro tuo post. Ho dato per scontato che ritenessi tua moglie non "intelligente". Mi sembra di capire che non è così, giusto?

_ho pensato per molto tempo che non mi "andasse più bene" per quello che fa, o meglio, non fa.
Ma alla fine potrebbe cambiare radicalmente comportamento ed  atteggiamento e non cambierebbe un granchè; non è questione di quello  che una persona fa ma di quello che una persona è. Mi vergogno un po' a  dirlo ma la sento un* "po' poco per me".* 
L'altra prendeva due giri di pista rispetto a mia moglie come aspetto  fisico (era pure più vecchia di un paio d'anni) ma* la personalità e  l'intelligenza* mi attraevano in modo assoluto e me la rendevano "bella"  anche fisicamente.


_


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Edonista che tira a campare? In fondo trova il bello ed il gratificante nell'unica sicurezza di cui dispone e che non lo induce a  stravolgere la vita: l'amore di sua moglie! Che poi chiuderebbe forse il cerchio se riuscissero a chiarirsi....Lei è una bella donna ,pare anche con una libido non sottomessa; vuoi vedere che i problemi sono di natura sessuale,originati forse da quella mancanza di empatia di cui il nostro parlava?


ok, sto perdendo tempo.
Lanciarsi in queste affermazioni vuol dire giocare al piccolo psicologo. Senza offesa.

edonista? io? che vesto come uno zingaro!!!
ahahhahahhahahahhahahhahahahhahahhaha


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Hai ragione ho riletto quanto hai scritto e ora ho capito che intendevi.
> 
> L'inganno è nato però da quest'altro tuo post. Ho dato per scontato che ritenessi tua moglie non "intelligente". Mi sembra di capire che non è così, giusto?
> 
> ...


è il limite del mezzo.


----------



## insane (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> è il limite del mezzo.


Ma quindi, tua moglie non la senti del tutto per te ma l'hai scelta. Cosa ti ha portato a sposarla sapendo che comunque non sarebbe stata alla tua altezza?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Wow sei piu' cinico di me, e io mi considero una persona di merda


Come si fa?
Intendo se ti consideri una persona di merda, cambia!


----------



## spleen (5 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ma quindi, tua moglie non la senti del tutto per te ma l'hai scelta. Cosa ti ha portato a sposarla sapendo che comunque non sarebbe stata alla tua altezza?


Avrà fatto un errore di valutazione, capita.


----------



## insane (5 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come si fa?
> Intendo se ti consideri una persona di merda, cambia!


Ma a me va bene cosi'


----------



## insane (5 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ma a me va bene cosi'


Scusate, semantica. Per "persona di merda" io intendo un "approfittatore bastardo" , non uno che si diverte a schiacciare gattini con i piedi


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ma a me va bene cosi'


Ti va bene essere una merda? 
Non ti capisco.


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ma quindi, tua moglie non la senti del tutto per te ma l'hai scelta. Cosa ti ha portato a sposarla sapendo che comunque non sarebbe stata alla tua altezza?


ma magari non lo sapevo, ma magari non era un aspetto così importante 15 anni fa, ma magari le persone cambiano, ma magari anche mia moglie è meglio di me per sette milioni di altre cose.

posso essermi sbagliato a sposarla, ci stà. Ma mi chiedo perchè pensare che ho sbagliato sapendo di sbagliare? 

Mi sembra che sia passato il messaggio  " l'ho sposata perchè era bella, poi mi son stufato della bellezza e ho cercato altro".

mah...


----------



## insane (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> Mi sembra che sia passato il messaggio  " l'ho sposata perchè era bella, poi mi son stufato della bellezza e ho cercato altro".
> 
> mah...


Io l'avevo intesa cosi', evidentemente un problema del media e della mancanza di paraverbalita' 

Ma non crucciarti troppo, hai ragione, le persone cambiano, tutti qua dentro ce ne siamo accorti, o da un lato o dall altro.


----------



## spleen (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> ma magari non lo sapevo, ma magari non era un aspetto così importante 15 anni fa, ma magari le persone cambiano, ma magari anche mia moglie è meglio di me per sette milioni di altre cose.
> 
> posso essermi sbagliato a sposarla, ci stà. Ma mi chiedo perchè pensare che ho sbagliato sapendo di sbagliare?
> 
> ...


Per ma è chiaro che giustamente non è così, le persone e le nostre idee nel tempo possono cambiare. Ci sono persone che trovano il motivo di scegliersi continuamente, altri no.
Ma non è questo il punto, mi sembra, il punto della faccenda è se vuoi continuare a stare con tua moglie sentendoti "solo", perchè si capisce che per te stare con l'altra era e sarebbe stata tutta un'altra faccenda.
E non è un tipo di solitudine da sottovalutare.


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Io l'avevo intesa cosi', evidentemente un problema del media e della mancanza di paraverbalita'
> 
> Ma non crucciarti troppo, hai ragione, le persone cambiano, tutti qua dentro ce ne siamo accorti, o da un lato o dall altro.


per carità.
Ma se scrivo "se mi separo non finisco sotto ad un ponte" vuol dire che non finisco sotto ad un ponte non che ho Porsche, aereo e vita lussuosa. Sono un borghese, un piccolo borghese.

Se scrivo "mia moglie è una bella donna" voglio dire che è una bella donna, sbagliando, dovevo scrivere che mi piace.

Se scrivo "l'ex amante prendeva due piste in termini di aspetto fisico" voglio rimarcare che non è stata una questione di attrazione fisica e basta.

Poi con calma mi rileggo il tutto e cerco di capire dove posso avervi dato un'idea di superficialità.


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Per ma è chiaro che giustamente non è così, le persone e le nostre idee nel tempo possono cambiare. Ci sono persone che trovano il motivo di scegliersi continuamente, altri no.
> Ma non è questo il punto, mi sembra, *il punto della faccenda è se vuoi continuare a stare con tua moglie sentendoti "solo"*, perchè si capisce che per te stare con l'altra era e sarebbe stata tutta un'altra faccenda.
> E non è un tipo di solitudine da sottovalutare.


grassetto: no, non voglio. Devo controllare quanto ho scritto ieri ma credo di aver affermato chiaramente e abbastanza testualmente che "provo a star bene con mia moglie, se non ci riesco mi separo".


----------



## spleen (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> per carità.
> Ma se scrivo "se mi separo non finisco sotto ad un ponte" vuol dire che non finisco sotto ad un ponte non che ho Porsche, aereo e vita lussuosa. Sono un borghese, un piccolo borghese.
> 
> Se scrivo "mia moglie è una bella donna" voglio dire che è una bella donna, sbagliando, dovevo scrivere che mi piace.
> ...


Più o meno qui si proietta tutti, o non conoscendoti si tira un po' a indovinare, tienine conto senza prendertela, all' inizio è così.


----------



## stany (5 Maggio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi sembra che non parlasse di empatia ma di intelligenza, brillantezza, che è altra cosa.


Avevo scritto mi si è cancellato.. Riassumo molto brevemente.

Un cane si sceglie in base all'intelligenza alla prontezza,ma anche per un fatto emotivo , empatico di riconoscimento della bellezza (che è sempre soggettiva).Una moglie invece si sceglie per una serie di fattori,irrazionali,non ultima la chimica degli odori,dello sguardo,delle movenze,della voce....non certo dopo averla sottoposta ad una serie di test che ne certifichino la cultura,l'intelligenza,lo status sociale ed il conto in banca ....almeno per me... A venti come a sessant'anni!
Sennò potremmo trovarci nei panni di reverse , o meglio del personaggio del film di Scola ,interpretato da Gasmann, l'ingegnere paladino dei deboli che si rivelerà invece un cinico arrivista sposando la belloccia figlia di un costruttore burino ma ricco (Aldo Fabrizi) che ,evidentemente illetterata ed apparentemente insulsa,negli anni evolverà riscattando se stessa dal giogo del marito di cui è lei è innamorata,fino a capire che lui,con il suo cinismo e freddezza emotiva,a quel punto non era più idoneo per lei,pur dopo tanti anni di matrimonio .Questo per dire che se ci si sceglie in ambiente omogeneo l'aspettativa della congruità del proprio coniuge a ciò che ricerchiamo difficilmente verrà disattesa; questo per ciò che riguarda gli elementi razionali e tangibili ; per quelli che prescindono la razionalità ma son dettati dall'emotività , come l'attrazione e l'empatia invece,non vi è certezza della durata .


----------



## stany (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> ok, sto perdendo tempo.
> Lanciarsi in queste affermazioni vuol dire giocare al piccolo psicologo. Senza offesa.
> 
> edonista? io? che vesto come uno zingaro!!!
> ahahhahahhahahahhahahhahahahhahahhaha


Beh....l'edonista per sua natura ricerca l'appagamento momentaneo ,ad ogni costo,in ogni situazione,essendo quindi un egocentrico ed anche narcisista ,non può ammettere di non essere soddisfatto....la sua superficialità non gli consente di scavare nel fondo delle cose per trovare il vero ,che potrebbe anche deluderlo; in fondo si accontenta ,è anche un poco dandy....lui è il centro di tutto ,finalizza tutto in funzione del proprio appagamento e, quindi, si costringe a mentire a se stesso pur di riconoscere gratificazioni che magari non esistono....
Questo senza volerti classificare,che non è mio intento,ma per estendere la discussione.
Ma se ritieni di perdere tempo.....


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2017)

Io comunque sono una persona meravigliosa


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Beh....l'edonista per sua natura ricerca l'appagamento momentaneo ,ad ogni costo,in ogni situazione,essendo quindi un egocentrico ed anche narcisista ,non può ammettere di non essere soddisfatto....la sua superficialità non gli consente di scavare nel fondo delle cose per trovare il vero ,che potrebbe anche deluderlo; in fondo si accontenta ,è anche un poco dandy....lui è il centro di tutto ,finalizza tutto in funzione del proprio appagamento e, quindi, si costringe a mentire a se stesso pur di riconoscere gratificazioni che magari non esistono....
> *Questo senza volerti classificare*,che non è mio intento,ma per estendere la discussione.
> Ma se ritieni di perdere tempo.....


che fai? lanci il sasso e nascondi la mano?

I fatti son fatti e tu conosci quelli e solo quelli che ti ho esposto io.
Le analisi dei fatti sono un'altra cosa e sono pertinenti in un forum, giuste o sbagliate che siano, di qualsiasi approccio siano (psicologico, sociologico, sessuologico etc etc).

Ma le tue sono tue congetture e basta.


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Più o meno qui si proietta tutti, o non conoscendoti si tira un po' a indovinare, tienine conto senza prendertela, all' inizio è così.


ma alla fine non è nemmeno colpa di chi ha capito o inteso certe cose: so di scrivere in modo asciutto e secco infilando ironia e sarcasmo ogni tanto. Sono iperrazionale, 5 anni di psicanalisi mi hanno rovinato da questo punto di vista. Sono in allerta perenne, spendo megawatt di energie ad osservare quello e chi mi sta attorno spaccando in quattro il capello. Sono inutilmente analitico su ogni cosa e su ogni aspetto. E spendo altrettante energie cercando di prevedere il futuro per poterlo in un qualche modo controllare. 

Dunque ripeto, se molti han capito male è evidente che mi son spiegato male io. Davanti all'evidenza mi arrendo pure io.


----------



## stany (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> che fai? lanci il sasso e nascondi la mano?
> 
> I fatti son fatti e tu conosci quelli e solo quelli che ti ho esposto io.
> Le analisi dei fatti sono un'altra cosa e sono pertinenti in un forum, giuste o sbagliate che siano, di qualsiasi approccio siano (psicologico, sociologico, sessuologico etc etc).
> ...


Certo che son congetture.....ma io rispondevo ad altri con punto interrogativo: Edonista? 
Azzardando una risposta sulle motivazioni sconosciute,certo non intelligibili dai tuoi scritti fin  lì prodotti.
Poi ti ho risposto in merito al profilo dell'edonista per come lo intendo .....non pretendevo che ti identificassi.


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Certo che son congetture.....ma io rispondevo ad altri con punto interrogativo: Edonista?
> Azzardando una risposta sulle motivazioni sconosciute,certo non intelligibili dai tuoi scritti fin  lì prodotti.
> Poi ti ho risposto in merito al profilo dell'edonista per come lo intendo .....non pretendevo che ti identificassi.


_Sennò potremmo trovarci nei panni di *reverse* , o meglio del personaggio del film di Scola



_chissà perchè mi sono identificato?
Inspiegabile.


----------



## stany (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> _Sennò potremmo trovarci nei panni di *reverse* , o meglio del personaggio del film di Scola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quello dei "panni" era riferito per tua stessa ammissione al fatto che ritieni non idonea tua moglie ,così come l'ingegnere del film  non  ritenesse la sua; che poi tu non l'abbia sposata per opportunismo non mi interessa e non cambia il dato finale del parallelismo coi personaggi del film. Semmai l'identificazione dovresti averla con la situazione, non certo (spero per te) con le motivazioni che hanno indotto all'errore (non nel caso del film perché appunto c'è stata una speculazione) di valutazione e, quindi di "scelta".


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Quello dei "panni" era riferito per tua stessa ammissione al fatto che ritieni non idonea tua moglie ,così come l'ingegnere del film  non  ritenesse la sua; che poi tu non l'abbia sposata per opportunismo non mi interessa e non cambia il dato finale del parallelismo coi personaggi del film. Semmai l'identificazione dovresti averla con la situazione, non certo (spero per te) con le motivazioni che hanno indotto all'errore (non nel caso del film perché appunto c'è stata una speculazione) di valutazione e, quindi di "scelta".


deciditi, sono come quello del film o no?

senti, sbagliarsi ci sta. Sbaglio io, sbagli tu, ci sbagliamo tutti. Cosa successa con altri utenti del forum.
Insistere a botte di supercazzole come stai facendo tu... beh continua pure da solo.


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2017)

*.... ma in definitiva*

Cosa ami ancora di tua moglie? A parte il fatto che lei ti ama.

Quali sono le cose per cui la ami tu?

Proprio la lista della spesa


----------



## stany (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> deciditi, sono come quello del film o no?
> 
> senti, sbagliarsi ci sta. Sbaglio io, sbagli tu, ci sbagliamo tutti. Cosa successa con altri utenti del forum.
> Insistere a botte di supercazzole come stai facendo tu... beh continua pure da solo.


Sei come quello del film per lo stato in cui si trova ,evidentemente ed inequivocabilmente.....non ne conosco però le ragioni.

Ah....si intitola "C'eravamo tanto amati", ma forse già lo sai.


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Sei come quello del film per lo stato in cui si trova ,evidentemente ed inequivocabilmente.....non ne conosco però le ragioni.
> 
> Ah....si intitola "C'eravamo tanto amati", ma forse già lo sai.


non resito, sei divertente, ti rispondo ancora:

dunque prima ti lanci in congetture offensive (superficiale etc etc) poi mi paragoni a un personaggio di un film dove il protagonista mi sembra di capire fa una discreta figura di merda. Te lo faccio notare, ritratti salvo portare a sostegno delle tue tesi solo la parte che ti torna utile per giustificare le tue congetture.
Mi sembra un bel modo di ragionare, intellettualmente onesto.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> non resito, sei divertente, ti rispondo ancora:
> 
> dunque prima ti lanci in congetture offensive (superficiale etc etc) poi mi paragoni a un personaggio di un film dove il protagonista mi sembra di capire fa una discreta figura di merda. Te lo faccio notare, ritratti salvo portare a sostegno delle tue tesi solo la parte che ti torna utile per giustificare le tue congetture.
> Mi sembra un bel modo di ragionare, intellettualmente onesto.


Tu hai scritto con il tuo stile che è un po' equivocabile. Stany ha pure lui uno stile equivocabile.
Io pure, ogni tanto.
:carneval:

A me sembrano interessanti due temi (in questo tu c'entri solo come spunto):
- si può amare solo chi si sente consonante culturalmente?
- essere amati genera amore di ritorno oppure è una cosa fantastica in sé e da non sprecare?
(adesso sembro pure Marzullo)


----------



## nina (5 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai scritto con il tuo stile che è un po' equivocabile. Stany ha pure lui uno stile equivocabile.
> Io pure, ogni tanto.
> :carneval:
> 
> ...


Per me, personalmente, si tratta di domande alle quali la risposta è sempre affermativa, poi non so.


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai scritto con il tuo stile che è un po' equivocabile. Stany ha pure lui uno stile equivocabile.
> Io pure, ogni tanto.
> :carneval:
> 
> ...


sì, pure tu ogni tanto 

rispondo:

Alla prima risponderei di no.
Alla seconda domanda visto che non è posta con formula dubitativa come la prima devo rispodere di no ancora.

(ammetto di essere un rompicoglioni)


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> sì, pure tu ogni tanto
> 
> rispondo:
> 
> ...


Auspicavo risposte articolate.
Io scherzo sempre dicendo che pregiudizialmente vorrei un uomo che non sbagliasse tutti i congiuntivi. 
Per quanto riguarda l'amore temo che ognuno voglia essere amato, ma solo da chi ama.


----------



## reverse (5 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Auspicavo risposte articolate.
> Io scherzo sempre dicendo che pregiudizialmente vorrei un uomo che non sbagliasse tutti i congiuntivi.
> Per quanto riguarda l'amore temo che ognuno voglia essere amato, ma solo da chi ama.


ok

Se devo astrarre una regola generale non credo che un livello culturale simile sia pregiudiziale per la buona realizzazione di un amore. Ne ho esempi nella vita di tutti i giorni, non frequentissimi, vero, ma in numero sufficiente per inficiare il fatto che sia una regola. Se devo scendere sullo specifico parlando di me son con te, non starei mai con una persona che sbaglia regolarmente i congiuntivi, ad esempio. Fermo restando che li sbaglio pure io ogni tanto.

Rileggendo la seconda domanda mi rendo conto ora che non è chiara. Cosa è fantastico in sè e da non sprecare? L'amore (di ritorno) o l'essere amati? O l'amore di per sé (ma che non è citato nella domanda)?


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Auspicavo risposte articolate.
> Io scherzo sempre dicendo che pregiudizialmente vorrei un uomo che non sbagliasse tutti i congiuntivi.
> Per quanto riguarda l'amore temo che ognuno voglia essere amato, ma solo da chi ama.


Ribalto la tua seconda domanda per rispondere che alla lunga non si può amare chi non ci ama.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> ok
> 
> Se devo astrarre una regola generale non credo che un livello culturale simile sia pregiudiziale per la buona realizzazione di un amore. Ne ho esempi nella vita di tutti i giorni, non frequentissimi, vero, ma in numero sufficiente per inficiare il fatto che sia una regola. Se devo scendere sullo specifico parlando di me son con te, non starei mai con una persona che sbaglia regolarmente i congiuntivi, ad esempio. Fermo restando che li sbaglio pure io ogni tanto.
> 
> Rileggendo la seconda domanda mi rendo conto ora che non è chiara. Cosa è fantastico in sè e da non sprecare? L'amore (di ritorno) o l'essere amati? O l'amore di per sé (ma che non è citato nella domanda)?


L'essere amati è raro e non dovrebbe essere sprecato. Però temo che non ci interessi.


----------



## nina (5 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'essere amati è raro e non dovrebbe essere sprecato. Però temo che non ci interessi.


A questo punto direi di no.


----------



## spleen (5 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai scritto con il tuo stile che è un po' equivocabile. Stany ha pure lui uno stile equivocabile.
> Io pure, ogni tanto.
> :carneval:
> 
> ...


Alla prima domanda ad esempio io direi di no. Non perchè la cultura non abbia un suo peso, ma perchè a far premio spesso non è la cultura in sè ma l'intelligenza nelle sue varie forme. Forme perchè non è solo una questione razionale e speculativa, può assumere valenze di intelligenza relazionale. (My wife for example is a bloody genius in this).
Alla seconda domanda direi sempre di no, non perchè l'essere amati non generi interesse e spesso empatia, ma amare ed essere amati non è un automatismo. Certo, è una cosa fantastica e da non sprecare ma due persone che si amano con la stessa intensità sono davvero rare. E' però sempre la scelta che fa premio su tutto, e la scelta con l'amore romantico perduto e dannato ha poco a che fare. Spesso ha a che fare con l'istinto, il sapore, il profumo e l'affezione, che già sono tanto e a volte tantissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Alla prima domanda ad esempio io direi di no. Non perchè la cultura non abbia un suo peso, ma perchè a far premio spesso non è la cultura in sè ma l'intelligenza nelle sue varie forme. Forme perchè non è solo una questione razionale e speculativa, può assumere valenze di intelligenza relazionale. (My wife for example is a bloody genius in this).
> Alla seconda domanda direi sempre di no, non perchè l'essere amati non generi interesse e spesso empatia, ma amare ed essere amati non è un automatismo. Certo, è una cosa fantastica e da non sprecare ma due persone che si amano con la stessa intensità sono davvero rare. E' però sempre la scelta che fa premio su tutto, e la scelta con l'amore romantico perduto e dannato ha poco a che fare. Spesso ha a che fare con l'istinto, il sapore, il profumo e l'affezione, che già sono tanto e a volte tantissimo.


Vedo che sono stata equivocata. Con cultura non intendevo titolo di studio, ma convergenza sulla visione di vita, tenendo sempre conto dei congiuntivi :carneval:


----------



## stany (5 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> non resito, sei divertente, ti rispondo ancora:
> 
> dunque prima ti lanci in congetture offensive (superficiale etc etc) poi mi paragoni a un personaggio di un film dove il protagonista mi sembra di capire fa una discreta figura di merda. Te lo faccio notare, ritratti salvo portare a sostegno delle tue tesi solo la parte che ti torna utile per giustificare le tue congetture.
> Mi sembra un bel modo di ragionare, intellettualmente onesto.


Il personaggio del film,la figura di merda l'ha fatta solo perché se l'è cercata,non deriva da un errore di valutazione ,fatto in buona fede nell'accasarsi con una moglie che gli andava stretta ; ma il risultato non cambia .
Comunque era meglio se mi fossi fermato al : "buona vita!".


----------



## spleen (6 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedo che sono stata equivocata. Con cultura non intendevo titolo di studio, ma convergenza sulla visione di vita, tenendo sempre conto dei congiuntivi :carneval:


Nemmeno io parlavo di scolarizzazione.  (Anche a me succede, raramente, di sbagliare un congiuntivo).


----------



## Lostris (6 Maggio 2017)

[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]





Brunetta ha detto:


> [/FONT][/FONT]





Brunetta ha detto:


> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]A me sembrano interessanti due temi (in questo tu c'entri solo come spunto):[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]- si può amare solo chi si sente consonante culturalmente?[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]- essere amati genera amore di ritorno oppure è una cosa fantastica in sé e da non sprecare?[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText](adesso sembro pure Marzullo) [/FONT][/FONT]
> ...


[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Alla prima domanda: in un'ottica di lungo periodo e parlando di visioni di vita, sì. Secondo me gli amori che non si fondano su questo presupposto sono destinati a spegnersi prima.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Alla seconda domanda: a volte puó generare amore.. ma più spesso si tratta forse di una forma di gratitudine/riconoscenza. Sentirsi amati è importante e appagante per il proprio ego, ci fa apprezzare di più noi stessi e di riflesso anche chi ci ama, e per alcune persone questo è sufficiente. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Piuttosto opportunistico.[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## stany (6 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Alla prima domanda: in un'ottica di lungo periodo e parlando di visioni di vita, sì. Secondo me gli amori che non si fondano su questo presupposto sono destinati a spegnersi prima.[/FONT][/FONT]
> ...


Quindi l'amore di uno basta per i due? Non credo;forse per alcune coppie sarà così.Quello che non ama (o ama meno), prima a dopo cercherà altrove l'oggetto sul quale riversare il proprio,di amore.Quello che ama forse si accontenterà di stare accanto alla persona prescelta,senza accorgersi di non essere ricambiata (forse), accontentandosi della situazione  
Quanti matrimoni vivono situazioni di relazioni parallele pluriennali ,senza che la coppia venga destabilizzata im modo definitivo ed irrecuperabile? Certo,ci saranno insicurezze,opportunismi,dipendenza  nell'accettazione del "mezzo servizio" dell'altro,ed in molti casi anche la consapevolezza del proprio stato.Mi son sempre chiesto come si faccia....Mai dire mai,però!


----------



## spleen (6 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> [FONT=.SF UI Text]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Alla prima domanda: in un'ottica di lungo periodo e parlando di visioni di vita, sì. Secondo me gli amori che non si fondano su questo presupposto sono destinati a spegnersi prima.[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text]
> ...


Ma anche frustrante, pensandoci, penso che tutti noi aneliamo a stare con chi amiamo, ancor più di stare con chi ci ama e verso cui non proviamo alcun sentimento.
Stare per forza o per lealtà con chi non amiamo, o non amiamo più, comporta un grande sacrificio, il sacrificio della nostra felicità.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Quindi l'amore di uno basta per i due? Non credo;forse per alcune coppie sarà così.Quello che non ama (o ama meno), prima a dopo cercherà altrove l'oggetto sul quale riversare il proprio,di amore.Quello che ama forse si accontenterà di stare accanto alla persona prescelta,senza accorgersi di non essere ricambiata (forse), accontentandosi della situazione
> Quanti matrimoni vivono situazioni di relazioni parallele pluriennali ,senza che la coppia venga destabilizzata im modo definitivo ed irrecuperabile? Certo,ci saranno insicurezze,opportunismi,dipendenza  nell'accettazione del "mezzo servizio" dell'altro,ed in molti casi anche la consapevolezza del proprio stato.Mi son sempre chiesto come si faccia....Mai dire mai,però!


Si fa, si fa.... posso fare una domanda ai "soci della cultura come unico mezzo di vivere"? 
Non è che tutta questa autoreferenzialita' vi ha fatto perdere il rapporto e vi ha donato il pacco che avete in testa?  scatenate i casatielli......


----------



## stany (6 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Si fa, si fa.... posso fare una domanda ai "soci della cultura come unico mezzo di vivere"?
> Non è che tutta questa autoreferenzialita' vi ha fatto perdere il rapporto e vi ha donato il pacco che avete in testa?  scatenate i casatielli......


Non ci crederai,(infatti volevo citare a titolo di esempio) ma proprio a tua moglie pensavo; arrogandomi il diritto di credere che ti ami (ancora?)....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Si fa, si fa.... posso fare una domanda ai "soci della cultura come unico mezzo di vivere"?
> Non è che tutta questa autoreferenzialita' vi ha fatto perdere il rapporto e vi ha donato il pacco che avete in testa?  scatenate i casatielli......


Non credo di aver capito.
Se vuoi, mi spiego meglio.
Per me ci possono essere molte differenze in una coppia che arricchiscono. Non avrei ad esempio nessun problema ad avere una relazione con un uomo di un altro paese. Quello che credo sia inconciliabile in una coppia è che una persona sia, che so, per la pace, l'accoglienza, la collaborazione, la comprensione e l'altro che sia chiuso, si senta assediato e veda gli altri come nemici.
Tutto questo deve poter essere comunicato con un linguaggio comune. Se uno parla swahili e l'altro svedese non ci si capisce.
Essendo più facile che io abbia a che fare con un italiano preferisco non soffrire per delitti nei confronti della lingua perché sono contro la violenza.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2017)

Se poi qualcuno è interessato ai fatti miei...
il mio ex ha scritto diversi libri, io no, ma è un deficiente.


----------



## Lostris (6 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Quindi *l'amore di uno basta per i due?* Non credo;forse per alcune coppie sarà così.Quello che non ama (o ama meno), prima a dopo cercherà altrove l'oggetto sul quale riversare il proprio,di amore.Quello che ama forse si accontenterà di stare accanto alla persona prescelta,senza accorgersi di non essere ricambiata (forse), accontentandosi della situazione
> Quanti matrimoni vivono situazioni di relazioni parallele pluriennali ,senza che la coppia venga destabilizzata im modo definitivo ed irrecuperabile? Certo,ci saranno insicurezze,opportunismi,dipendenza  nell'accettazione del "mezzo servizio" dell'altro,ed in molti casi anche la consapevolezza del proprio stato.Mi son sempre chiesto come si faccia....Mai dire mai,però!


Non ho detto questo, ma credo ci siano persone per cui è essere amate quello che conta, e questo cercano in un rapporto. Non si ama l'altro, ma il fatto che ci faccia sentire amati. 
E in questo tipo di equilibrio l'amore di uno può bastare. 

Poi sul fatto che sia un equilibrio più precario di altri non discuto.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non ci crederai,(infatti volevo citare a titolo di esempio) ma proprio a tua moglie pensavo; arrogandomi il diritto di credere che ti ami (ancora?)....


Non è una risposta.


----------



## Lostris (6 Maggio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma anche frustrante, pensandoci, penso che tutti noi aneliamo a stare con chi amiamo, ancor più di stare con chi ci ama e verso cui non proviamo alcun sentimento.
> Stare per forza o per lealtà con chi non amiamo, o non amiamo più, comporta un grande sacrificio, il sacrificio della nostra felicità.


Parti peró dal presupposto che tutti sappiano come ci si senta ad amare veramente qualcuno, quel senso di pienezza e, appunto, felicità. 

Forse non è così scontato.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se poi qualcuno è interessato ai fatti miei...
> il mio ex ha scritto diversi libri, io no, ma è un deficiente.


Ci hai messo un po' a capirlo.


----------



## stany (6 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo, ma credo ci siano persone per cui è essere amate quello che conta, e questo cercano in un rapporto. Non si ama l'altro, ma il fatto che ci faccia sentire amati.
> E in questo tipo di equilibrio l'amore di uno può bastare.
> 
> Poi sul fatto che sia un equilibrio più precario di altri non discuto.


Se leggi bene quello che dicevo è speculare a ciò che spieghi tu; visto esclusivamente dalla parte di chi si "accontenta" du essere amato.In sostanza può funzionare ugualmente,stante che chi percepisce di non essere amato cercherà sempre e comunque di mantenere lo status impegnandosi costantemente. Lo stesso dovrà fare anche se a livello inconscio chi non ama,per conservare l'interesse dell'altro e non dissiparne l'amore che,egoisticamente lo trattiene nella relazione. Certo che il rischio frustrazione è elevato.


----------



## stany (6 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ci hai messo un po' a capirlo.


Eh.. Eh...eh..Era intenta a leggere i suoi libri, e si era distratta.


----------



## Lostris (6 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Se leggi bene quello che dicevo è speculare a ciò che spieghi tu; visto esclusivamente dalla parte di chi si "accontenta" du essere amato.In sostanza può funzionare ugualmente,stante che chi percepisce di non essere amato cercherà sempre e comunque di mantenere lo status impegnandosi costantemente. Lo stesso dovrà fare anche se a livello inconscio chi non ama,per conservare l'interesse dell'altro e non dissiparne l'amore che,egoisticamente lo trattiene nella relazione. Certo che il rischio frustrazione è elevato.


In teoria però l'amore dovrebbe essere disinteressato.
Non si ama per essere riamati, non si è amati come ricompensa di determinati comportamenti.


----------



## stany (6 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non è una risposta.


Era un esempio.
Alla domanda rispondo dicendo che credo sia una questione di impegno e condivisione. Nel caso però non si sia presa una cantonata nello scegliere un partner inconciliabile con noi,nel qual caso la  risposta sarà: chi è causa del suo mal...  
Io, credo di non aver sbagliato scelta,tant'è che non cerco ,o cercavo in giro,tu invece....


----------



## spleen (6 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Parti peró dal presupposto che tutti sappiano come ci si senta ad amare veramente qualcuno, quel senso di pienezza e, appunto, felicità.
> 
> Forse non è così scontato.


Beh si, certo.
Ma se lo hai provato almeno una volta nella vita credo sia difficile rinunciarci.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Era un esempio.
> Alla domanda rispondo dicendo che credo sia una questione di impegno e condivisione. Nel caso però non si sia presa una cantonata nello scegliere un partner inconciliabile con noi,allora la risposta sarà: chi è causa del suo mal...
> Io, credo di non aver sbagliato scelta,tant'è che non cerco ,o cercavo in giro,tu invece....


Caro stany io sto alla grande in famiglia, sono sposato da 36 anni ho figli e nipoti, mia moglie ha sempre dato ai rapporti intimi il minimo sindacale, quindi ho provveduto negli anni ad integrare. Tutto qui. Cerco e trovo partner  extra della mia "risma" solo per il piacere di chiavare. Chiarito?


----------



## stany (6 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> In teoria però l'amore dovrebbe essere disinteressato.
> Non si ama per essere riamati, non si è amati come ricompensa di determinati comportamenti.


In teoria....in pratica non dovrebbe manco esistere chi si accontenta di essere amato pur non ricambiando.Invece molti amori finiscono per mancanza di condivisione,soprattutto delle vicende pratiche del quotidiano e quindi di "determinati comportamenti" , qua non stiamo parlando di amore platonico .....


----------



## stany (6 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Caro stany io sto alla grande in famiglia, sono sposato da 36 anni ho figli e nipoti, mia moglie ha sempre dato ai rapporti intimi il minimo sindacale, quindi ho provveduto negli anni ad integrare. Tutto qui. Cerco e trovo partner  extra della mia "risma" solo per il piacere di chiavare. Chiarito?


Ok stai confermando che il tuo errore consiste nell'avere scelto (al netto di patologie) una moglie con una libido non compatibile..


----------



## mistral (6 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Per me ha sommato casino al casino che già aveva in casa. Come ha detto  @_mistral_, comunque: se e' servito laddove non può arrivare neppure la terapia di coppia,
> 
> Per me il rischio è che nulla si sia risolto: e che anzi ora lui si senta legittimato a tradire. Non so se possa essere una soluzione.


O molto più semplicemente ha preso la palla al balzo per togliersi lo sfizio che teneva in stand by da tempo senza che eventualmente gli si possa dare colpe .Credo che in cuor suo si senta legittimato dal tradimento subito ma ......mi pare che sia capitato un po' troppo in fretta questa "opportunità".


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Eh.. Eh...eh..Era intenta a leggere i suoi libri, e si era distratta.


Ero intenta a correggerli.


----------



## francoff (6 Maggio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> O molto più semplicemente ha preso la palla al balzo per togliersi lo sfizio che teneva in stand by da tempo senza che eventualmente gli si possa dare colpe .Credo che in cuor suo si senta legittimato dal tradimento subito ma ......mi pare che sia capitato un po' troppo in fretta questa "opportunità".


Ho già detto tutto ...tira o tirate le conclusioni che vuoi o volete .... sono esausto di questo " chiacchiericcio "


----------



## stany (6 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ero intenta a correggerli.


E lui s'è scazz@to ....


----------



## mistral (6 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ho già detto tutto ...tira o tirate le conclusioni che vuoi o volete .... sono esausto di questo " chiacchiericcio "


Il fatto è che sono rientrata dopo tre giorni o forse più che non leggevo e ho saltato una quarantina di pagine 
Ma la mia non era una critica,se si ha quella cosuccia stuzzicante a disposizione che non si assaggia per millemila motivi,magari dopo un tradimento quando scatta il liberi tutti  mentale uno ne approfitta.
Dissento più che altro sul progetto di vivere due vite perché tanto sono a distanza.
Con questo proposito non fai bene a nessuno ma sopratutto a te purtroppo,vivere ciò che stai pensando di vivere nelle modalità che descrivi non può che rendere torbida la tua esistenza se davvero non sei mai stato così come sei ora.Perche violentarti?
Non si continua a calpestare le nostre convinzioni e calpestare noi stessi solo perché qualcuno lo ha fatto con noi.
Lascia che rimanga una botta e via.
Ora ti sei rassicurato  sul fatto che se vuoi scopare ( come tutta l'umanità vivente ) qualcuno ben disposto c'è sempre.
Smetti di fare ciò che non hai mai fattltretutto per l'altra sapere di essere lo sfogo che senza il tradimento non ti saresti filata di pezza non deve essere il massimo.....


----------



## francoff (6 Maggio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Il fatto è che sono rientrata dopo tre giorni o forse più che non leggevo e ho saltato una quarantina di pagine
> Ma la mia non era una critica,se si ha quella cosuccia stuzzicante a disposizione che non si assaggia per millemila motivi,magari dopo un tradimento quando scatta il liberi tutti  mentale uno ne approfitta.
> Dissento più che altro sul progetto di vivere due vite perché tanto sono a distanza.
> Con questo proposito non fai bene a nessuno ma sopratutto a te purtroppo,vivere ciò che stai pensando di vivere nelle modalità che descrivi non può che rendere torbida la tua esistenza se davvero non sei mai stato così come sei ora.Perche violentarti?
> ...


Sono stanco sono rientrato questa notte tardi dopo 2 gg in svizzera . Se uno scrive sul forum deve accettare quello che gli altri scrivono . L altra non sa del tradimento , per loro sarebbe inconcepibile questa situazione .


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ok stai confermando che il tuo errore consiste nell'avere scelto (al netto di patologie) una moglie con una libido non compatibile..


Bravo 7+


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono stanco sono rientrato questa notte tardi dopo 2 gg in svizzera . Se uno scrive sul forum deve accettare quello che gli altri scrivono . L altra non sa del tradimento , per loro sarebbe inconcepibile questa situazione .


Ti crede single?


----------



## francoff (6 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti crede single?


No , sa  che sono sposato e con e
2 figli . Lei divorziata e 2 figli . Lei mi ha " tirato fuori " la teoria delle 2 vite , cosa senza senso .


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> No , sa  che sono sposato e con e
> 2 figli . Lei divorziata e 2 figli . Lei mi ha " tirato fuori " la teoria delle 2 vite , cosa senza senso .


L'altra allora è tua moglie.
Non avevo capito il post.


----------



## francoff (6 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'altra allora è tua moglie.
> Non avevo capito il post.


L altra e' Nadira . Per loro e' inconcepibile scoprire il tradimento di una moglie e non ripudiarla . Inconcepibile che io sia qui a casa con mia moglie , ci sono fisicamente ma in realtà tanto solo


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> L altra e' Nadira . Per loro e' inconcepibile scoprire il tradimento di una moglie e non ripudiarla . Inconcepibile che io sia qui a casa con mia moglie , ci sono fisicamente ma in realtà tanto solo


Finalmente ho capito. 
Sì, mi rendo conto.


----------



## stany (6 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> L altra e' Nadira . Per loro e' inconcepibile scoprire il tradimento di una moglie e non ripudiarla . Inconcepibile che io sia qui a casa con mia moglie , ci sono fisicamente ma in realtà tanto solo


È dura....è dura! Sei ancora sull'altalena.


----------



## stany (7 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Bravo 7+


A ne le parti sono invertire; dal tuo punto di vista il problema ce l'avrei io.. .invece dal mio,è di mia moglie.....evidentemente,è lei ad avere sbagliato scelta.....eh..eh...eh...Egoisticamente parlando; e non faccio risalire l'errore suo a ciò che stai pensando tu,ora, e che vale per te,non essendo un problema di tua moglie,forse.....
Um poco criptico,ma se segui il ragionamento precedente diventa chiaro.


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> A ne le parti sono invertire; dal tuo punto di vista il problema ce l'avrei io.. .invece dal mio,è di mia moglie.....evidentemente,è lei ad avere sbagliato scelta.....eh..eh...eh...Egoisticamente parlando; e non faccio risalire l'errore suo a ciò che stai pensando tu,ora, e che vale per te,non essendo un problema di tua moglie,forse.....
> Um poco criptico,ma se segui il ragionamento precedente diventa chiaro.


Ma sicuro che è anche un mio problema, forse lo è sempre stato: pena' semp' a' na' cosa


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma sicuro che è anche un mio problema, forse lo è sempre stato: pena' semp' a' na' cosa


Tradizione ultima frase please


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tradizione ultima frase please


Penso sempre a quella cosa. Basta?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Penso sempre a quella cosa. Basta?


Grazie


----------



## stany (7 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tradizione ultima frase please


Na questione di testosterone....fa pure rima....a sessantatré anni.....Pensa quando ne aveva venti....
Oppure ha avuto lo sviluppo sessuale tardivo!
Eh..eh..eh...


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Na questione di testosterone....fa pure rima....a sessantatré anni.....Pensa quando ne aveva venti....
> Oppure ha avuto lo sviluppo sessuale tardivo!
> Eh..eh..eh...


Diciamo che è sempre stato il mio leitmotiv.


----------



## stany (7 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Diciamo che è sempre stato il mio leitmotiv.


Oltre un certo limite (individuale come si capisce ), diventa un dispendio di energie,che intaccata altre sfere della persona....così l'intendo. Ma se la compulsività non prevale sul controllo e sull'esigenza fisiologica ,relativamente al contingente emotivo della situazione (se sono con Sharon Stone ,prima di stancarmi o abituarmi inevitabilmente implementerò la media...), va bene cosi,ci mancherebbe .Purtroppo l'aspetto sessuale di coppia viene influenzato da innumerevoli fattori nemmeno prevedibili.
Buone sc@pate.


----------

